# Poor Uber Driver gets an unwanted vehicle detailing job



## BurgerTiime

*Miami Doctor Breaks Silence: http://www.nbcmiami.com/news/local/...in-Uber-Scuffle-Breaks-Silence-366618251.html
*Update Woman is Anjali Ramkissoon, a fourth-year neurology resident Doctor with Jackson Health System and has been suspended pending an investigation.
http://www.local10.com/news/um-doctor-caught-on-camera-in-druken-uber-rage Happened in Miami Fl. This Uber driver deserves a medal for putting up with some random drunk that apparently thought he was her ride. She jumped in the back while he had passengers. When he told her he's not her ride she refused to take no for an answer confronting the driver and you can see where it goes from there.




http://miami.cbslocal.com/2016/01/2...e-suspended-from-uber-after-attacking-driver/

UPDATE:
*Miami doctor who berated Uber driver in viral video is fired!*
*http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...er-driver-viral-video-fired-article-1.2611674*


----------



## oobaah

wow


----------



## ABC123DEF

This is what we get paid the crap rates to put up with random entitled scumbags and princesses in our private vehicles for? There should be a $200.00 "stupid pax fee" that we can request in addition to the "cleaning fee".


----------



## observer

That uber driver has a lot of self control.


----------



## ABC123DEF

Is it that he has self-control...or that he's watching his a** because everybody is lawsuit happy these days? She's a female so there's already a lot of eggshells that have to be walked on here. I'm surprised he even had his hands on her at the beginning. I probably would have at least given her a nice cussing out for being a me-me-me princess. That's the only language that some people in this world understand.


----------



## HotRodriguez75

That girl was cray cray! He should have tazed her! Windows up and locked doors is how I roll!


----------



## 20yearsdriving

ABC123DEF said:


> This is what we get paid crap rates to put up with random entitled scumbags and princesses in our private vehicles for?


Learning moment , comes with the job


----------



## 20yearsdriving

observer said:


> That uber driver has a lot of self control.


He has no choice but to self control


----------



## 20yearsdriving

ABC123DEF said:


> Is it that he has self-control...or that he's watching his a** because everybody is lawsuit happy these days? She's a female so there's already a lot of eggshells that have to be walked on here. I'm surprised he even had his hands on her at the beginning. I could have at least given her a nice cussing out for being a me-me-me princess.


She should be prosecuted

Driver needs training 
When he pushes her she could have easily cracked her skull


----------



## 20yearsdriving

HotRodriguez75 said:


> That girl was cray cray! He should have tazed her! Windows up and locked doors is how I roll!


LoL roll to a jail cell


----------



## oobaah

20yearsdriving said:


> She should be prosecuted
> 
> Driver needs training
> When he pushes her she could have easily cracked her skull


The push was in self defense....protecting his family jewels....no training needed there

dont start giving the perp excuses


----------



## 20yearsdriving

oobaah said:


> The push was in self defense....protecting his family jewels....no training needed there
> 
> dont start giving the perp excuses


LoL not self defense 
But give it a try good luck

There are 2 type of drivers Adults & babies


----------



## SafeT

BurgerTiime said:


> Happened in Miami Fl. This Uber driver deserves a medal for putting up with some random drunk that apparently thought he was her ride. She jumped in the back while he had passengers. When he told her he's not her ride she refused to take no for an answer confronting the driver and you can see where it goes from there.


It helps if you give more background info about the videos you post. So I found more info for you. Doesn't have many hits so guessing you or someone you know took the video.
...



...
*
Published on Jan 19, 2016*
This Uber driver deserves a bonus from the company (and a medal for having self-restraint while dealing with this animal). I know everyone has their bad days, or drunk moments, but this was over the top (i thought I knew what psycho was until i experienced this).

[Sunday night in Miami, Fl (Mary Brickell Village)]
We were on the phone with this uber driver while he pulled up to our location. Out of nowhere the girl in the video gets in the backseat of his car and won't get out. We told the driver it was ok, to just cancel our ride, but he did not want to take her anywhere so he kept telling her to get out.

Eventually the driver gets out and says he's calling the cops to get her out of the car. After a couple of minutes of the driver pretending to talk to the cops (im assuming he was pretending because they never showed up at first), the girl decides to reach into the front seat, grab his keys, and start walking away with his keys in her hands.... That's where the video starts...

The police finally showed up after this video ends. The girl was in a taxi cab about to leave when the showed up and they had to stand in front of the taxi and tell him to stop. The girl eventually got up from the area the cops had told her to sit and wait, and tried to walk away from the scene.

Once in handcuffs, she then tried kicking some of the police officers on the scene. It was only when they put her in the police car that she started crying, apologizing, and claiming that she would lose her medical license (she claimed to be a neurologist) if she got arrested.

The Uber driver was too good of a person and decided to take a cash settlement instead of pressing charges. In his words, "...she was crying (and) said (she) was sorry for everything." I don't want to disclose the amount the driver was paid, but can say he could only use the money to pay his cellphone bill and maybeee his cable bill.


----------



## Red

Hope she'll end up in court after this goes viral. Another Taco Bell piece of bean.


----------



## SafeT

She is probably bi-polar nut case. Maybe on drugs making it worse. These are the violent type you just have to get a restraining order on and put them in jail.


----------



## Red

SafeT said:


> It helps if you give more background info about the videos you post. So I found more info for you. Doesn't have many hits so guessing you or someone you know took the video.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> *
> Published on Jan 19, 2016*
> This Uber driver deserves a bonus from the company (and a medal for having self-restraint while dealing with this animal). I know everyone has their bad days, or drunk moments, but this was over the top (i thought I knew what psycho was until i experienced this).
> 
> [Sunday night in Miami, Fl (Mary Brickell Village)]
> We were on the phone with this uber driver while he pulled up to our location. Out of nowhere the girl in the video gets in the backseat of his car and won't get out. We told the driver it was ok, to just cancel our ride, but he did not want to take her anywhere so he kept telling her to get out.
> 
> Eventually the driver gets out and says he's calling the cops to get her out of the car. After a couple of minutes of the driver pretending to talk to the cops (im assuming he was pretending because they never showed up at first), the girl decides to reach into the front seat, grab his keys, and start walking away with his keys in her hands.... That's where the video starts...
> 
> The police finally showed up after this video ends. The girl was in a taxi cab about to leave when the showed up and they had to stand in front of the taxi and tell him to stop. The girl eventually got up from the area the cops had told her to sit and wait, and tried to walk away from the scene.
> 
> Once in handcuffs, she then tried kicking some of the police officers on the scene. It was only when they put her in the police car that she started crying, apologizing, and claiming that she would lose her medical license (she claimed to be a neurologist) if she got arrested.
> 
> The Uber driver was too good of a person and decided to take a cash settlement instead of pressing charges. In his words, "...she was crying (and) said (she) was sorry for everything." I don't want to disclose the amount the driver was paid, but can say he could only use the money to pay his cellphone bill and maybeee his cable bill.


Oh, so he's also a moron. A good hearted one.


----------



## ABC123DEF

Red said:


> Oh, so he's also a moron. A good hearted one.


Bahahaha!


----------



## stuber

The guy certainly has a lot of personal property in the car. There's no good solution for this situation. 
First-Call police.

Then-
Get out of the car and take the keys.
Don't speak.
Don't touch the passenger.
Keep filming.
Gather up the personal property as best you can.

Send the video to TMZ.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

stuber said:


> The guy certainly has a lot of personal property in the car. There's no good solution for this situation.
> First-Call police.
> 
> Then-
> Get out of the car and take the keys.
> Don't speak.
> Don't touch the passenger.
> Keep filming.
> Gather up the personal property as best you can.
> 
> Send the video to TMZ.


True pro !!


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Profecional way to handle a crazy customer


----------



## Older Chauffeur

A bit off topic, but how is it that he is allowed to drive with the huge dent in the door? I thought that was a no-no for Uber.


----------



## howo3579

Red said:


> Oh, so he's also a moron. A good hearted one.


Yes especially when she claims to be a medical doctor. he could milk her income if he pressed charge. But it's hard to imagine a professional such as neurologist would behave like that. She's probably lying.


----------



## ABC123DEF

Uber had better be glad he has doors at all at this point...with the crap rates they're paying.


----------



## HotRodriguez75

20yearsdriving said:


> LoL roll to a jail cell


Yeah, tazing would have been extreme especially since she only weighed a buck-0-five wet.


----------



## MyLeft

If she didn't want to get out of my car as we can see in the video. I would easily go around, drag her out and put her on the ground until police came. Simple as that. She's not much of a threat anymore. If she throws some fists around I can use proper force to restrain her. Props to the driver for being calm. For future issues if this happens to anyone, if they use force on you, you have the right to retaliate in self defense. As to a certain extent though, so be aware of that.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

MyLeft said:


> If she didn't want to get out of my car as we can see in the video. I would easily go around, drag her out and put her on the ground until police came. Simple as that. She's not much of a threat anymore. If she throws some fists around I can use proper force to restrain her. Props to the driver for being calm. For future issues if this happens to anyone, if they use force on you, you have the right to retaliate in self defense. As to a certain extent though, so be aware of that.


True if , after walking away from her you found your self in a dead end alley and she was closing in


----------



## jfr1

MyLeft said:


> If she didn't want to get out of my car as we can see in the video. I would easily go around, drag her out and put her on the ground until police came. Simple as that. She's not much of a threat anymore. If she throws some fists around I can use proper force to restrain her. Props to the driver for being calm. For future issues if this happens to anyone, if they use force on you, you have the right to retaliate in self defense. As to a certain extent though, so be aware of that.


Retaliation /=/ self defence

Yeah, if somebody uses force on you, you are entitled to use force to stop them, that doesn't neccessarily mean you can retaliate.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

jfr1 said:


> Retaliation /=/ self defence
> 
> Yeah, if somebody uses force on you, you are entitled to use force to stop them, that doesn't neccessarily mean you can retaliate.


----------



## MyLeft

20yearsdriving said:


> View attachment 24573


Perhaps retaliate was the wrong word of choice, but you get the point.


----------



## jfr1

MyLeft said:


> Perhaps retaliate was the wrong word of choice, but you get the point.


Brings up the other question... is there even a means for a driver to legally remove a passenger from his car?


----------



## 20yearsdriving

MyLeft said:


> Perhaps retaliate was the wrong word of choice, but you get the point.


When you dragged her out of vehicle 
You took on liability your self

Let her destroy the car

Sue her & prosecute her later


----------



## 20yearsdriving

jfr1 said:


> Brings up the other question... is there even a means for a driver to legally remove a passenger from his car?


Not really


----------



## 20yearsdriving

jfr1 said:


> Brings up the other question... is there even a means for a driver to legally remove a passenger from his car?


Actually I take it back
All door locks malfunction except the door were the rider is
Only way out is to first eject the brawler rider


----------



## naplestom75

SafeT said:


> It helps if you give more background info about the videos you post. So I found more info for you. Doesn't have many hits so guessing you or someone you know took the video.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> *
> Published on Jan 19, 2016*
> This Uber driver deserves a bonus from the company (and a medal for having self-restraint while dealing with this animal). I know everyone has their bad days, or drunk moments, but this was over the top (i thought I knew what psycho was until i experienced this).
> 
> [Sunday night in Miami, Fl (Mary Brickell Village)]
> We were on the phone with this uber driver while he pulled up to our location. Out of nowhere the girl in the video gets in the backseat of his car and won't get out. We told the driver it was ok, to just cancel our ride, but he did not want to take her anywhere so he kept telling her to get out.
> 
> Eventually the driver gets out and says he's calling the cops to get her out of the car. After a couple of minutes of the driver pretending to talk to the cops (im assuming he was pretending because they never showed up at first), the girl decides to reach into the front seat, grab his keys, and start walking away with his keys in her hands.... That's where the video starts...
> 
> The police finally showed up after this video ends. The girl was in a taxi cab about to leave when the showed up and they had to stand in front of the taxi and tell him to stop. The girl eventually got up from the area the cops had told her to sit and wait, and tried to walk away from the scene.
> 
> Once in handcuffs, she then tried kicking some of the police officers on the scene. It was only when they put her in the police car that she started crying, apologizing, and claiming that she would lose her medical license (she claimed to be a neurologist) if she got arrested.
> 
> The Uber driver was too good of a person and decided to take a cash settlement instead of pressing charges. In his words, "...she was crying (and) said (she) was sorry for everything." I don't want to disclose the amount the driver was paid, but can say he could only use the money to pay his cellphone bill and maybeee his cable bill.


Good. I was hoping she got arrested. that would have been outrageous if she hadn't.


----------



## 20yearsdriving




----------



## Fauxknight

I usually call drivers out for over reacting. Not this guy, he acted appropriately, but I would say he under reacted to where he should have been

Also note, don't keep that much shit in your car.


----------



## Dts08

SafeT said:


> It helps if you give more background info about the videos you post. So I found more info for you. Doesn't have many hits so guessing you or someone you know took the video.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> *
> Published on Jan 19, 2016*
> This Uber driver deserves a bonus from the company (and a medal for having self-restraint while dealing with this animal). I know everyone has their bad days, or drunk moments, but this was over the top (i thought I knew what psycho was until i experienced this).
> 
> [Sunday night in Miami, Fl (Mary Brickell Village)]
> We were on the phone with this uber driver while he pulled up to our location. Out of nowhere the girl in the video gets in the backseat of his car and won't get out. We told the driver it was ok, to just cancel our ride, but he did not want to take her anywhere so he kept telling her to get out.
> 
> Eventually the driver gets out and says he's calling the cops to get her out of the car. After a couple of minutes of the driver pretending to talk to the cops (im assuming he was pretending because they never showed up at first), the girl decides to reach into the front seat, grab his keys, and start walking away with his keys in her hands.... That's where the video starts...
> 
> The police finally showed up after this video ends. The girl was in a taxi cab about to leave when the showed up and they had to stand in front of the taxi and tell him to stop. The girl eventually got up from the area the cops had told her to sit and wait, and tried to walk away from the scene.
> 
> Once in handcuffs, she then tried kicking some of the police officers on the scene. It was only when they put her in the police car that she started crying, apologizing, and claiming that she would lose her medical license (she claimed to be a neurologist) if she got arrested.
> 
> The Uber driver was too good of a person and decided to take a cash settlement instead of pressing charges. In his words, "...she was crying (and) said (she) was sorry for everything." I don't want to disclose the amount the driver was paid, but can say he could only use the money to pay his cellphone bill and maybeee his cable bill.


----------



## Dts08

SafeT said:


> It helps if you give more background info about the videos you post. So I found more info for you. Doesn't have many hits so guessing you or someone you know took the video.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> *
> Published on Jan 19, 2016*
> This Uber driver deserves a bonus from the company (and a medal for having self-restraint while dealing with this animal). I know everyone has their bad days, or drunk moments, but this was over the top (i thought I knew what psycho was until i experienced this).
> 
> [Sunday night in Miami, Fl (Mary Brickell Village)]
> We were on the phone with this uber driver while he pulled up to our location. Out of nowhere the girl in the video gets in the backseat of his car and won't get out. We told the driver it was ok, to just cancel our ride, but he did not want to take her anywhere so he kept telling her to get out.
> 
> Eventually the driver gets out and says he's calling the cops to get her out of the car. After a couple of minutes of the driver pretending to talk to the cops (im assuming he was pretending because they never showed up at first), the girl decides to reach into the front seat, grab his keys, and start walking away with his keys in her hands.... That's where the video starts...
> 
> The police finally showed up after this video ends. The girl was in a taxi cab about to leave when the showed up and they had to stand in front of the taxi and tell him to stop. The girl eventually got up from the area the cops had told her to sit and wait, and tried to walk away from the scene.
> 
> Once in handcuffs, she then tried kicking some of the police officers on the scene. It was only when they put her in the police car that she started crying, apologizing, and claiming that she would lose her medical license (she claimed to be a neurologist) if she got arrested.
> 
> The Uber driver was too good of a person and decided to take a cash settlement instead of pressing charges. In his words, "...she was crying (and) said (she) was sorry for everything." I don't want to disclose the amount the driver was paid, but can say he could only use the money to pay his cellphone bill and maybeee his cable bill.
> 
> 
> SafeT said:
> 
> 
> 
> It helps if you give more background info about the videos you post. So I found more info for you. Doesn't have many hits so guessing you or someone you know took the video.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> *
> Published on Jan 19, 2016*
> This Uber driver deserves a bonus from the company (and a medal for having self-restraint while dealing with this animal). I know everyone has their bad days, or drunk moments, but this was over the top (i thought I knew what psycho was until i experienced this).
> 
> [Sunday night in Miami, Fl (Mary Brickell Village)]
> We were on the phone with this uber driver while he pulled up to our location. Out of nowhere the girl in the video gets in the backseat of his car and won't get out. We told the driver it was ok, to just cancel our ride, but he did not want to take her anywhere so he kept telling her to get out.
> 
> Eventually the driver gets out and says he's calling the cops to get her out of the car. After a couple of minutes of the driver pretending to talk to the cops (im assuming he was pretending because they never showed up at first), the girl decides to reach into the front seat, grab his keys, and start walking away with his keys in her hands.... That's where the video starts...
> 
> The police finally showed up after this video ends. The girl was in a taxi cab about to leave when the showed up and they had to stand in front of the taxi and tell him to stop. The girl eventually got up from the area the cops had told her to sit and wait, and tried to walk away from the scene.
> 
> Once in handcuffs, she then tried kicking some of the police officers on the scene. It was only when they put her in the police car that she started crying, apologizing, and claiming that she would lose her medical license (she claimed to be a neurologist) if she got arrested.
> 
> The Uber driver was too good of a person and decided to take a cash settlement instead of pressing charges. In his words, "...she was crying (and) said (she) was sorry for everything." I don't want to disclose the amount the driver was paid, but can say he could only use the money to pay his cellphone bill and maybeee his cable bill.
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't get paid enough then....
Click to expand...


----------



## Dts08

This same thing once happened to me, unfortunately the girls got away amd I had no video evidence, called the police notified uber...Uber didn't give me a dime.referred me to the insurance company who said the damage ($1200) was under the deductible, who ch I would have of had to pay anyway..so I know one thing it's hard to watch some damage your car..a rip leather seat, smashed in speakers, ect these things are going to cost you from your pocket..uber won't recover the cost for you because it is not one of there paxs. Anything over the amount of a clean fee they will not pay for. So what you really have here is some stranger basically attempting to hijack your car where you should be able to use enough force to restrain her and protect your property...after all it's in Fla..


----------



## Fauxknight

Dts08 said:


> So what you really have here is some stranger basically attempting to hijack your car where you should be able to use enough force to restrain her and protect your property...after all it's in Fla..


Castle doctrine/no duty to retreat should cover your car, at least I assume it would in Fla since they have pretty open self defense laws, I know my ride is under it here in Ohio. I would certainly call it overkill, but it is your right.


----------



## Kruhn

BurgerTiime said:


> Happened in Miami Fl. This Uber driver deserves a medal for putting up with some random drunk that apparently thought he was her ride. She jumped in the back while he had passengers. When he told her he's not her ride she refused to take no for an answer confronting the driver and you can see where it goes from there.


Driver Mistake Number 1.
Not calling the cops immediately when this woman started getting belligerent.

Driver Mistake Number 2.
Holding the passenger's hand in front. Immobilize the passenger don't play with her.

Driver Mistake Number 3.

Not locking her in the car once she started throwing things out of the car and not hitting the car's panic button to attact attention.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Kruhn said:


> Driver Mistake Number 1.
> Not calling the cops immediately when this woman started getting belligerent.
> 
> Driver Mistake Number 2.
> Holding the passenger's hand in front. Immobilize the passenger don't play with her.
> 
> Driver Mistake Number 3.
> 
> Not locking her in the car once she started throwing things out of the car and not hitting the car's panic button to attact attention.


Management material ^^^


----------



## Kruhn

Red said:


> Hope she'll end up in court after this goes viral. Another Taco Bell piece of bean.


No. The driver accepted cash to make it go away. I would've pressed charges. *No one! No one deserves* to be treated like trash by entitled POS like this so-called neurologist.


----------



## Kruhn

20yearsdriving said:


> Management material ^^^


 Not sure if that is meant sarcastically. If so, where am I wrong? Although based on the video's description we were caught in an ongoing situation.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Kruhn said:


> Not sure if that is meant sarcastically. If so, where am I wrong? Although based on the video's description we were caught in an ongoing situation.


I took your comment at face value 
You are management material


----------



## D Town

20yearsdriving said:


> View attachment 24573


This is true. There are a lot of good tricks one can use to get someone to leave without having to lay hands on them.

That being said this has little to do with someone forcing themselves into your vehicle to vandalize it. WHY he allowed her to reenter his vehicle after he had her out is beyond me. That was pure idiocy on his part. WHY he didn't lock the doors and roll up the widows first thing after she was out is beyond me. The ONLY thing he did correctly is not punch her in the face.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

D Town said:


> This is true. There are a lot of tricks good tricks one can use to get someone to leave without having to lay hands on them.
> 
> That being said this has little to do with someone forcing themselves into your vehicle to vandalize it. WHY he allowed her to reenter his vehicle after he had her out is beyond me. That was pure idiocy on his part. WHY he didn't lock the doors and roll up the widows first thing after she was out is beyond me. The ONLY thing he did correctly is not punch her in the face.


I'm not condoning the actions of the crazy
But your reaction may open you to liability

You know well that a drunk is "limber "
She could have easily cracked her skull
When driver launched her to the ground

Learning moment


----------



## D Town

20yearsdriving said:


> I'm not condoning the actions of the crazy
> But your reaction may open you to liability
> 
> You know well that a drunk is "limber "
> She could have easily cracked her skull
> She driver launched her to the ground
> 
> Learning moment


My way was to lock the doors once she was out. If she cracks her skull trying to headbutt my window that's on her.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

D Town said:


> My way was to lock the doors once she was out. If she cracks her skull trying to headbutt my window that's on her.


I agree


----------



## nickd8775

Uber and Lyft should ban her from their platforms


----------



## iamkitkatbar

Id emptied my entire bottle of pepper spray and coated her whole body


----------



## D Town

nickd8775 said:


> Uber and Lyft should ban her from their platforms


My way is better. We need to do like China and build a bunch of artificial islands and drop people like this off on them. Leave them there so the rest of us can live a peaceful life.


----------



## Bart McCoy

jfr1 said:


> Brings up the other question... is there even a means for a driver to legally remove a passenger from his car?





20yearsdriving said:


> Not really


Hell yes, especially in this case, since she was NOT a passenger. He was not the driver for her, so in fact she was TRESPASSING. Hell yes you can eject a trespasser



Kruhn said:


> Not locking her in the car once she started throwing things out of the car and not hitting the car's panic button to attact attention.


locking her in? eh.....all she had to do was unlock it if she gets out. This wasnt the back seat of a cop car


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Bart McCoy said:


> Hell yes, especially in this case, since she was NOT a passenger. He was not the driver for her, so in fact she was TRESPASSING. Hell yes you can eject a trespasser
> 
> locking her in? eh.....all she had to do was unlock it if she gets out. This wasnt the back seat of a cop car


I don't think you're wrong

I just don't see a treat to my person
I see a treat to my property 
I would run a quick calculation to potential amount of loss vs potential charges if I screw up

I have to much to loose

Consider a umbrella policy 
You'll sleep like a baby

Drunks will be drunks 
Procecute when needed
But you'll never stop these incidents 
Be proactive


----------



## RightTurnClyde

That's a crazy video! Guess I'm in the minority here; if I couldn't de-escalate the situation and once she starting destroying my property she'd have been ripped out of my car and on the ground soooo fast!!! I'll gladly take my punishment from the cops if need be but I WILL protect my property; you can be sure of that!! Then again, my biggest hope is that I'm never put into a situation such as this.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

RightTurnClyde said:


> That's a crazy video! Guess I'm in the minority here; once she starting destroying my property she'd have been ripped out of my car and on the ground soooo fast!!! I'll gladly take my punishment from the cops if need be but I WILL protect my property; you can be sure of that!!


If it was a 6'4 /250 "he" ?


----------



## SlowBoat

That's one neurologist who needs to have her own brain examined.


----------



## sellkatsell44

stuber said:


> The guy certainly has a lot of personal property in the car. There's no good solution for this situation.
> *First-Call police.*
> 
> Then-
> Get out of the car and take the keys.
> Don't speak.
> Don't touch the passenger.
> Keep filming.
> Gather up the personal property as best you can.
> 
> Send the video to TMZ.


As any time a driver feels threatened, heck yes



SlowBoat said:


> That's one neurologist who needs to have her own brain examined.


She was probably hopped up on some pills or drunk off her arse


----------



## RightTurnClyde

20yearsdriving said:


> If it was a 6'4 /250 "he" ?


Ahhh, good question! My answer is, I'll do what I feel appropriate to protect my property. If someone is committing a crime against you, you are within your rights to defend yourself and your property from further harm or damage. In any of these cases yes I'd inform the police, who wouldn't. To sit there and let someone destroy what I've worked hard to earn is something I couldn't quietly put up with; that's just me. In these cases, there is no right answer. Everyone stay safe out there...


----------



## D Town

Likely, talking wasn't going to calm this person down. Likely I'd have just called the cops OR driven her to a police station while on the phone with 911.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

So what I want to know is did he cancel the ride or did he get the cancellation fee when the package finally cancelled it? And what the hell were all those bits of paper? I guess if it was his receipts he can show the IRS the video to explain why he doesn't have them.


----------



## UberXTampa

nickd8775 said:


> Uber and Lyft should ban her from their platforms


Wherever she is working should ban her from coming to do her job.
She is not a good human material.
How can she be a good neurologist with ethics and respect to her patients?


----------



## Montgomery

SafeT said:


> It helps if you give more background info about the videos you post. So I found more info for you. Doesn't have many hits so guessing you or someone you know took the video.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> *
> Published on Jan 19, 2016*
> This Uber driver deserves a bonus from the company (and a medal for having self-restraint while dealing with this animal). I know everyone has their bad days, or drunk moments, but this was over the top (i thought I knew what psycho was until i experienced this).
> 
> [Sunday night in Miami, Fl (Mary Brickell Village)]
> We were on the phone with this uber driver while he pulled up to our location. Out of nowhere the girl in the video gets in the backseat of his car and won't get out. We told the driver it was ok, to just cancel our ride, but he did not want to take her anywhere so he kept telling her to get out.
> 
> Eventually the driver gets out and says he's calling the cops to get her out of the car. After a couple of minutes of the driver pretending to talk to the cops (im assuming he was pretending because they never showed up at first), the girl decides to reach into the front seat, grab his keys, and start walking away with his keys in her hands.... That's where the video starts...
> 
> The police finally showed up after this video ends. The girl was in a taxi cab about to leave when the showed up and they had to stand in front of the taxi and tell him to stop. The girl eventually got up from the area the cops had told her to sit and wait, and tried to walk away from the scene.
> 
> Once in handcuffs, she then tried kicking some of the police officers on the scene. It was only when they put her in the police car that she started crying, apologizing, and claiming that she would lose her medical license (she claimed to be a neurologist) if she got arrested.
> 
> The Uber driver was too good of a person and decided to take a cash settlement instead of pressing charges. In his words, "...she was crying (and) said (she) was sorry for everything." I don't want to disclose the amount the driver was paid, but can say he could only use the money to pay his cellphone bill and maybeee his cable bill.


Can we get a link to your source? I'm googling this and I get this thread


----------



## Montgomery

BTW Everyone here should be sharing this video on Social media. He might have taken the cash so as to not deal with it any further and get back to work but she needs to be exposed for the spoiled, entitled piece of work that she is.


----------



## Enriquillo

*Drunk Girl Tries To Hijack Someone Else's Uber, Attacks The Driver & Refuses To Get Out Of His Car!*


----------



## iamkitkatbar

http://www.healthgrades.com/provider/anjali-ramkissoon-c4f7z

http://s923.photobucket.com/user/tntwickednezz/profile

https://www.linkedin.com/in/anjali-ramkissoon-875219b5

https://www.instagram.com/anjali_920/

FACEBOOK = UMiamiMedicine - Her Employer

TWITTER = umiamimedicine


----------



## DexNex

Instagram...


@Anjali_920


----------



## RightTurnClyde

iamkitkatbar said:


> http://www.healthgrades.com/provider/anjali-ramkissoon-c4f7z
> 
> http://s923.photobucket.com/user/tntwickednezz/profile
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/in/anjali-ramkissoon-875219b5
> 
> FACEBOOK = UMiamiMedicine - Her Employer
> 
> TWITTER = umiamimedicine


Forget uber, you should be a P. I. 
Remind me to "never" get on your bad side ;-)


----------



## DexNex

I think I will go lock my glove box now.


----------



## sellkatsell44

lmao, i didn't see the vid before but 5' 100 lbs my arssssee

girl's drunk and even she admits it.


----------



## SECOTIME

People have been tased for doing far less

Would have love to see her get tased tho lol.

What a snot...


----------



## ginseng41

It's happened to me twice, but not in Blacksburg. University of Richmond girls both times while visiting my parents


----------



## Cam11b

SafeT said:


> She is probably bi-polar nut case. Maybe on drugs making it worse. These are the violent type you just have to get a restraining order on and put them in jail.


I'm guessing you haven't dated many latin women, lol. Unfortunately, what passes as "normal" behavior down here when drunk can be...interesting to say the least. No, I'm not at all excusing her behavior, but I also don't think she'll serve any time, especially if she's a first-time offender.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

1. Without reading the captions one would think the man just broke up with her and she couldn't take the news.

2. Did she dent the side of the car uncaptured by the video? Because, Uber/Lyft say no dents on cars.

3. For a person who is allegedly drunk but still know how to pronounce and use the word "belligerent" correctly, that is impressive.

As a general statement without commenting on this specific case as we don't know all the facts yet, I feel for any TNC drivers who are unjustly mistreated by inconsiderate riders.


----------



## toi

Why not abuse the driver who is already being abused and slaved to work for these rates she might have thought


----------



## jfr1

Wow.... the whole go after her employer shtick. Cyber-bullying and vigilante justice at its finest. 

Hopefully she pursues harassment charges against you people.


----------



## SumGuy

Let's see...Medical doctors not only make a TON of money, but also go to school for years with big student loans. A medical license is worth a lot more then 200-300 bucks. The guy is stupid, I would of not let her get away with a couple hundred. Try thousands.


----------



## SumGuy

Cam11b said:


> I'm guessing you haven't dated many latin women, lol. Unfortunately, what passes as "normal" behavior down here when drunk can be...interesting to say the least. No, I'm not at all excusing her behavior, but I also don't think she'll serve any time, especially if she's a first-time offender.


LoL...She is not Latin. She's Indian.


----------



## JimS

Not good to provoke retaliation through this forum.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

JimS said:


> Not good to provoke retaliation through this forum.


The real issue is anger against uber 
The drunk crazy is the escape goat

When you are powerless you will pull the only lever available to you ( over & over )


----------



## Cou-ber

D Town said:


> This is true. There are a lot of good tricks one can use to get someone to leave without having to lay hands on them.
> 
> That being said this has little to do with someone forcing themselves into your vehicle to vandalize it. WHY he allowed her to reenter his vehicle after he had her out is beyond me. That was pure idiocy on his part. WHY he didn't lock the doors and roll up the widows first thing after she was out is beyond me. The ONLY thing he did correctly is not punch her in the face.


He didn't have the keys.


----------



## Cou-ber

iamkitkatbar said:


> http://www.healthgrades.com/provider/anjali-ramkissoon-c4f7z
> 
> http://s923.photobucket.com/user/tntwickednezz/profile
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/in/anjali-ramkissoon-875219b5
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/anjali_920/
> 
> FACEBOOK = UMiamiMedicine - Her Employer
> 
> TWITTER = umiamimedicine


I like your style.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

SumGuy said:


> Let's see...Medical doctors not only make a TON of money, but also go to school for years with big student loans. A medical license is worth a lot more then 200-300 bucks. The guy is stupid, I would of not let her get away with a couple hundred. Try thousands.


Yes thousands 
Good way to recover all the money uber stiff's
It's drivers with


----------



## forqalso

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So what I want to know is did he cancel the ride or did he get the cancellation fee when the package finally cancelled it? And what the hell were all those bits of paper? I guess if it was his receipts he can show the IRS the video to explain why he doesn't have them.


That, or pick them up off the ground.


----------



## Cou-ber

She's getting crucified from all angles. Good. Fb has over 58k talking about what a psycho she is. Hopefully, her medical insurance is good and her colleague can medicate and treat her accordingly. I'd have leveled her.


----------



## UberXTampa

She thought the driver was her personal b*tch. What a shame.


----------



## uberguuber

DexNex said:


> Instagram...
> 
> @Anjali_920


nevermind up close she just a backup.


----------



## Cam11b

UberXTampa said:


> She thought the driver was her personal b*tch. What a shame.


Yeah...that tends to happen more often than you might think. It takes a lot of finess, patience, and balls to know when and how to handle a lot of the bullsh*t. Eventually, if you play the game right - it pays off in the end. If you don't, you're not going to make anywhere near enough to justify what you had to go through. It's somewhat of an all-in or all-out kind of thing I guess.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Cam11b said:


> Yeah...that tends to happen more often than you might think. It takes a lot of finess, patience, and balls to know when and how to handle a lot of the bullsh*t. Eventually, if you play the game right - it pays off in the end. If you don't, you're not going to make anywhere near enough to justify what you had to go through. It's somewhat of an all-in or all-out kind of thing I guess.


Best I ever read in his tread ^^^^^


----------



## UberHammer

Cheap rates attracts people like this.


----------



## X-X_Driver

20yearsdriving said:


> The real issue is anger against uber
> The drunk crazy is the escape goat
> 
> When you are powerless you will pull the only lever available to you ( over & over )


Respectfully, I disagree with this to a large degree. (And may I note - now we Uber drivers are starting to turn on each other - how interesting and sad.)

Uber did nothing wrong here. If they did anything at all - they somewhat tied his hands because of their rating system, and I'm not at all certain about that in this case as the ride hadn't started as I understand it. There were indeed some things he could have handled slightly different but who saw that coming? And when she kneed him in the groin - well that was assault. The line was crossed at that point.

Her actions and all of the frustrations with Uber are not related here. (And just for the record - its "scapegoat" not "escape goat".)
scape·goat
ˈskāpˌɡōt/
_noun_

If I were in such a situation or worse- I'd be happy and proud to have my fellow Uber drivers backing me up. More importantly, with her having a medical license, she has significant power over people's lives and has to be held to a higher standard. That's what the licensing system is all about. I've been in the drug/alcohol counseling & treatment business for 8+ years and I do have concerns that she is an impaired physician. I don't want her hung over and treating me or my loved ones. Everyone is entitled to a bad day and needs to blow off steam once in a while. However, when anyone is so out of control and commits assault (and being chemically impaired is NOT an excuse) - the game changes and they need to be held accountable. A physician, while certainly still human and entitled to blow off steam too - does not have the right to assault anyone and the lack of judgment show here does raise concerns. Concerns that have nothing to do with equally valid but separate concerns about Uber, Inc.

To compare Uber drivers looking out for one another to a vague reference to lab rats - not a valid comparison.

OK - I'm done. Off my soap box. And -- write what you want - you won't provoke me into a response. I'm done with this thread. I respect your opinions but lets keep this in perspective - from both sides.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

UberHammer said:


> Cheap rates attracts people like this.


True 
Someone has to do it


----------



## 20yearsdriving

X-X_Driver said:


> Respectfully, I disagree with this to a large degree. (And may I note - now we Uber drivers are starting to turn on each other - how interesting and sad.)
> 
> Uber did nothing wrong here. If they did anything at all - they somewhat tied his hands because of their rating system, and I'm not at all certain about that in this case as the ride hadn't started as I understand it. There were indeed some things he could have handled slightly different but who saw that coming? And when she kneed him in the groin - well that was assault. The line was crossed at that point.
> 
> Her actions and all of the frustrations with Uber are not related here. (And just for the record - its "scapegoat" not "escape goat".)
> scape·goat
> ˈskāpˌɡōt/
> _noun_
> 
> If I were in such a situation or worse- I'd be happy and proud to have my fellow Uber drivers backing me up. More importantly, with her having a medical license, she has significant power over people's lives and has to be held to a higher standard. That's what the licensing system is all about. I've been in the drug/alcohol counseling & treatment business for 8+ years and I do have concerns that she is in impaired physician. I don't want her hung over and treating me or my loved ones. Everyone is entitled to a bad day and needs to blow off steam once in a while. However, when anyone is so out of control and commits assault (and being chemically impaired is NOT an excuse) - the game changes and they need to be held accountable. A physician, while certainly still human and entitled to blow of steam too - does not have the right to assault anyone and the lack of judgment show here does raise concerns. Concerns that have nothing to to with equally valid but separate concerns about Uber, Inc.
> 
> To compare Uber drivers looking out for one another to a vague reference to lab rats - not a valid comparison.
> 
> OK - I'm done. Off my soap box. And -- write what you want - you won't provoke me into a response. I'm done with this thread. I respect your opinions but lets keep this in perspective - from both sides.


Ok I would agree with you if it happened at a library

It happened at late hours in party town

Does your common sense tells you anything ??
What do you think happens out there on a Saturday night ??

Maybe work Sunday morning ?
Grammy needs needs a ride to church

The taxi bussiness you are in will never ever adapt to you're "conditions"
You will go crazy

In the cabby line of work you do
That incident is considered a scuffle at best LOL!!

This job is not for the delicate or fragil
If you manage to change it let me know , I too would like less of these issues

P.S.
I'll say it again
There are 2 types of drivers adults & babies

Also you need to treat this as a bussiness
If you did not noticed the girl nearly smash her head on the sidewalk
You my very intelligent & highly educated friend are fired !!!
Or just wait for those 4 dollar runs ( death by 1000 cuts )


----------



## 20yearsdriving




----------



## JimS

X-X_Driver said:


> (And just for the record - its "scapegoat" not "escape goat".)
> scape·goat
> ˈskāpˌɡōt/
> _noun_
> 
> ...she is in impaired physician.


an, not in. I don't mind grammar police, only find it funny when they mess up in the correction. lol


----------



## SafeT

She has gone viral world-wide now.
That didn't take long. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...are-climbs-car-empties-contents-sidewalk.html
https://www.google.com/?gfe_rd=cr&ei=6_2gVvPQM43LlAH2yLfIDg&gws_rd=cr&fg=1#q=uber+miami+neurologist


----------



## SafeT




----------



## jfr1

X-X_Driver said:


> Respectfully, I disagree with this to a large degree. (And may I note - now we Uber drivers are starting to turn on each other - how interesting and sad.)
> 
> Uber did nothing wrong here. If they did anything at all - they somewhat tied his hands because of their rating system, and I'm not at all certain about that in this case as the ride hadn't started as I understand it. There were indeed some things he could have handled slightly different but who saw that coming? And when she kneed him in the groin - well that was assault. The line was crossed at that point.
> 
> Her actions and all of the frustrations with Uber are not related here. (And just for the record - its "scapegoat" not "escape goat".)
> scape·goat
> ˈskāpˌɡōt/
> _noun_
> 
> If I were in such a situation or worse- I'd be happy and proud to have my fellow Uber drivers backing me up. More importantly, with her having a medical license, she has significant power over people's lives and has to be held to a higher standard. That's what the licensing system is all about. I've been in the drug/alcohol counseling & treatment business for 8+ years and I do have concerns that she is in impaired physician. I don't want her hung over and treating me or my loved ones. Everyone is entitled to a bad day and needs to blow off steam once in a while. However, when anyone is so out of control and commits assault (and being chemically impaired is NOT an excuse) - the game changes and they need to be held accountable. A physician, while certainly still human and entitled to blow off steam too - does not have the right to assault anyone and the lack of judgment show here does raise concerns. Concerns that have nothing to do with equally valid but separate concerns about Uber, Inc.
> 
> To compare Uber drivers looking out for one another to a vague reference to lab rats - not a valid comparison.
> 
> OK - I'm done. Off my soap box. And -- write what you want - you won't provoke me into a response. I'm done with this thread. I respect your opinions but lets keep this in perspective - from both sides.


You seem to be confusing her professional standards, with personal standards.

A physician, absolutely has to be held to a higher standard than the general population when performing her duties as a physician. If she's treating patients in an impaired fashion, that's grounds to take up with the AMA and her employer. That being said, she, like any other individual, is entitled to go get piss drunk if they want in their spare time.

The fact that she commits assault and destruction of property has absolutely nothing to do with her profession. Those are acts prohibited to all members of society. The means for dealing with that are through the courts & justice system, not attacking her professional credibility.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

jfr1 said:


> You seem to be confusing her professional standards, with personal standards.
> 
> A physician, absolutely has to be held to a higher standard than the general population when performing her duties as a physician. If she's treating patients in an impaired fashion, that's grounds to take up with the AMA and her employer. That being said, she, like any other individual, is entitled to go get piss drunk if they want in their spare time.
> 
> The fact that she commits assault and destruction of property has absolutely nothing to do with her profession. Those are acts prohibited to all members of society. The means for dealing with that are through the courts & justice system, not attacking her professional credibility.


BUT jfr1 it's all we got


----------



## Hugo

Happened in Miami. Appears to be a neurology resident at U of M.

http://www.local10.com/news/um-doctor-caught-on-camera-in-druken-uber-rage


----------



## Cam11b

X-X_Driver said:


> ...Uber did nothing wrong here. If they did anything at all - they somewhat tied his hands because of their rating system...


I highly doubt he gave two sh*ts about ratings at that moment. His priority at that moment was to stay cool, calm, and collected or else they're both getting arrested which can quickly lead to him getting sued.



X-X_Driver said:


> ... when she kneed him in the groin - well that was assault. The line was crossed at that point...


Florida law is a little different in terminology, but yes I agree that she crossed the line - two in fact. For us, assault does not require physical contact - only the threat of it. Once she touched him, it was battery on top. Trying to kick a cop would be another assault charge - this time of a worse degree because he's a cop, and then there's a few different ways the DA could go after her for trying to walk off.

The thing is - once he settled, all they had her on was public intoxication and/or disturbance. She could have gone to the "drunk tank" and been out in the morning with little to worry about.

I'm curious to see how the other charges turn out because our cops have to deal with a lot of sh*t (obviously lol) and the DA may or may not make an example out of her on that.

As for her profession, behavior, and poor stress-management techniques... Shameful? Yes. Insane in other parts of the country? Apparently, based on some of the posts here. Insane for a night down here? Lol, not really. The driver likely had an idea of his odds of getting more than $200-$300 out of the incident, and figured it was worth cashing out than getting bitten for being greedy. He had a bad night, learned a few lessons, and just maybe everyone's efforts to get him what he deserves will pay off. If he had pressed charges that night, he may not have all the support.

Life in the Magic City - where anything can happen.

P.s. I didn't say we were lab rats (at least not in this thread lol). I was instead referring to my avatar


----------



## sellkatsell44

SumGuy said:


> LoL...She is not Latin. She's Indian.


Indians are either super sweet or super crazy

I started out my short career or job or whatever, working with these two Indians--super sweet.

Ended with these other Indians, super crazy. one lady in particular was too much for me and unfortunately no one wanted to work with her so I was stuck with her. She's gotten into arguments with customers where they specifically request NOT to work with her...how dramatic is she? We were having what I thought was a normal conversation, but in her mind it wasn't. She turns around and calls my manager's manager who told her she should talk to my manager and I; so she does, and she goes off on how I was giving her "lip and pushback". She came into my office letting me know the biz client she sat with couldn't open the account because he didn't have the necessary paperwork but while he's there, I should open the personal and when I was done, I thought she would do the follow up for the biz because she didn't mention he wasn't big enough for her portfolio. Me asking about that clarification was what cause her to go off the handle. Also, she made it seem like she sourced him out when it turns out she just picked up the phone while she was at our location, b/c he called for an appointment...

Even my manager would screen her calls, and her manager, if he hears she's coming, would say, I gotta go.

She's in a different line then us, so we had no control--but i have to control myself not to laugh when she wonders why she hasn't gotten a raise or big bonus in the last two years or why other folks are talking smack behind her back and ends up on her review...


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Cam11b said:


> I highly doubt he gave two sh*ts about ratings at that moment. His priority at that moment was to stay cool, calm, and collected or else they're both getting arrested which can quickly lead to him getting sued.
> 
> Florida law is a little different in terminology, but yes I agree that she crossed the line - two in fact. For us, assault does not require physical contact - only the threat of it. Once she touched him, it was battery on top. Trying to kick a cop would be another assault charge - this time of a worse degree because he's a cop, and then there's a few different ways the DA could go after her for trying to walk off.
> 
> The thing is - once he settled, all they had her on was public intoxication and/or disturbance. She could have gone to the "drunk tank" and been out in the morning with little to worry about.
> 
> I'm curious to see how the other charges turn out because our cops have to deal with a lot of sh*t (obviously lol) and the DA may or may not make an example out of her on that.
> 
> As for her profession, behavior, and poor stress-management techniques... Shameful? Yes. Insane in other parts of the country? Apparently, based on some of the posts here. Insane for a night down here? Lol, not really. The driver likely had an idea of his odds of getting more than $200-$300 out of the incident, and figured it was worth cashing out than getting bitten for being greedy. He had a bad night, learned a few lessons, and just maybe everyone's efforts to get him what he deserves will pay off. If he had pressed charges that night, he may not have all the support.
> 
> Life in the Magic City - where anything can happen.
> 
> P.s. I didn't say we were lab rats (at least not in this thread lol). I was instead referring to my avatar


Amen

P.S. What would the fact that he launched her to the ground be ? 
She nearly smasher her head on side walk 
Also when he is holding her he never invoked a citizens arrest 
The kick came while " engaged "
Also I think you can confirm cops use "discretion" when making a call on these types of incidents ( some many incidents at once turn the one in video in to a mild one ) ???


----------



## UberHammer

20yearsdriving said:


> True
> Someone has to do it


With Uber's decision to go with cheaper rates, Uber has decided that someone will NOT be me.


----------



## JimFallope

If it's possible to change the title of the post from "poor uber driver" to "unlucky uber driver," I think it would be good. Putting "poor" in front of "uber driver" makes it sound like he was a bad driver, which, obviously, he was not.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

UberHammer said:


> With Uber's decision to go with cheaper rates, Uber has decided that someone will NOT be me.


You are correct this whole extreamly cheap rates are the problem
Also I swear to you , riders ( pre uber ) were not the way they are reported to be in the uber rider base ( now) this new generation is ubers creation
Something has got to give

I think this whole line of "disturbing " reports & videos will damage things enough
For regulation to come in

I know most uber drivers don't like regulation ( I'm not a bid fan either)
For people that don't like regulation
You should educate your bad apples

Really educate your self on what you are signing up for
Don't act surprised
Don't expect transportation to adjust to your personal belief

P.S. I never condone riders breaking any laws , prosecute when needed
But you are the bigger person in the equation act like it


----------



## UberHammer

JimFallope said:


> If it's possible to change the title of the post from "poor uber driver" to "unlucky uber driver," I think it would be good. Putting "poor" in front of "uber driver" makes it sound like he was a bad driver, which, obviously, he was not.


Or it means he's not making any money, which would be redundant as it's inherent of being an Uber driver.


----------



## Ziggy

20yearsdriving said:


> When he pushes her she could have easily cracked her skull


and although she "started it" ... when he pushed her, it would be considered "assault" in many states


----------



## AintWorthIt

Oh the irony....


----------



## MBENZ_GUY

A good bark and threat would have ran this fool off. No contact needed. Just have to match crazy with crazy. That usually sobers up most fools. I don't think this rider was drunk (although that's the convenient excuse), just another example of an entitled brat that drivers see every day.


----------



## graphicgenie

I give her 4 stars and a bottle water. ABSOLUTELY NO CANDY!!!!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

20yearsdriving said:


> Ok I would agree with you if it happened at a library
> 
> It happened at late hours in party town
> 
> Does your common sense tells you anything ??
> What do you think happens out there on a Saturday night ??
> 
> Maybe work Sunday morning ?
> Grammy needs needs a ride to church
> 
> The taxi bussiness you are in will never ever adapt to you're "conditions"
> You will go crazy
> 
> In the cabby line of work you do
> That incident is considered a scuffle at best LOL!!
> 
> This job is not for the delicate or fragil
> If you manage to change it let me know , I too would like less of these issues
> 
> P.S.
> I'll say it again
> There are 2 types of drivers adults & babies
> 
> Also you need to treat this as a bussiness
> If you did not noticed the girl nearly smash her head on the sidewalk
> You my very intelligent & highly educated friend are fired !!!
> Or just wait for those 4 dollar runs ( death by 1000 cuts )


You seem to be under the impression that because large numbers of people regularly get wasted and act like idiots that makes it ok. There are plenty of people who get drunk but don't behave in a way that is verbally abusive, damages property or ends up in them assaulting others.

If you can't behave like a decent human being when drunk then you shouldn't drink to that point.

The only reason this was only a "scuffle" was that the driver was nice enough not to drag her out of his car by the hair and pepper spray her.

If she got in a random car (not an uber) and started that sh** here she could very easily end up being shot.


----------



## ColdRider

iamkitkatbar said:


> http://www.healthgrades.com/provider/anjali-ramkissoon-c4f7z
> 
> http://s923.photobucket.com/user/tntwickednezz/profile
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/in/anjali-ramkissoon-875219b5
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/anjali_920/
> 
> FACEBOOK = UMiamiMedicine - Her Employer
> 
> TWITTER = umiamimedicine


So what's the point of this?

Are you guys going to try to get her fired??

I mean, the uber driver accepted her cash tip to make the problem go away. He fell for the tears of a pretty woman. He's an idiot but that's what he chose to do. She could have been arrested and would have to sit and think about her foolish behavior in a cell before someone bailed her out or was released.

My point is, the driver was happy with a few bucks (lmao) and chose not to pursue charges. (According to what I've read)

If it was a man, would the driver given him the same treatment?


----------



## JimFallope

UberHammer said:


> Or it means he's not making any money, which would be redundant as it's inherent of being an Uber driver.


I thought of that as well! Parsing the semantics of a chat forum can be overwhelming.


----------



## Manotas

Uber better do right for this guy.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

UberXTampa said:


> Wherever she is working should ban her from coming to do her job.
> She is not a good human material.
> How can she be a good neurologist with ethics and respect to her patients?


Arguably millions of workers showed up at work semi-drunk or a little high on illegal drugs. Even more were drunk at one point or another during the night sometime in the last week or month.

If we fire all these workers, it may or may not be true that the American economy will be left with only half of its current workforce.

Even at our country's current labor participation level (% of adults in the population who are above 18 and not enrolled FT in a course of study who are gainfully employed lingers in the 60's), a hit of half gone means our economy is left with a labor participation rate of only in the 30s percentage. Add in the estimated 20% of our population being minors, we are talking about one working adult supporting herself and three other non-working adults and minors. That would be a very weak economy.


----------



## Ziggy

And what's with the POS car with the major damage on the door ... unless she damaged his car. *seen a few UberPOS on the streets lately


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Ziggy said:


> and although she "started it" ... when he pushed her, it would be considered "assault" in many states


I have to much to loose 
Will test that theory 
Thanks


----------



## SafeT

Ouch.. looks like someone posted topless photos of her. Hard to tell if they are fake or not. Look real to me though. Quite a bad day for her.
https://www.google.com/search?q=Anj...KEwiI-Jq-vLvKAhVMGh4KHdN_CJUQ_AUIBigB#imgrc=_


----------



## maui

On driver taking cash - was probably smart. He had physical contact with the girl and at one point pushes her away. He may have almost got kneed in the balls earlier, but any of these can be considered assault, especially with a size mismatch. I have seen domestic disputes where the wife throws a frying pan or toaster at the guy, just misses his head, and when he grabs her wrists and bruises them, he is charged with battery. 

Some simple rules

1) Always have a key and back up phone on you. If you have electronic keys especially have a dummy key that hangs from your wiper lever or is semi visible so if you leave the vehicle the perp thinks they have the key. Phone is obvious so if you leave, the perp thinks you don't have communication or ability to call the cops. Otherwise, if you flee, you may be chased. 

2) Avoid contact at all cost. Block and deflect blows, but avoid grabbing pushing, etc. You want anything physical to be one sided. Defend yourself, but there is a point where you can also be considered aggressive.

3) I would have pressed charges as well as sued to the full extent of the law. Now had he let her knee him in the balls, that could also be sexual assault and if convicted, she would be a registered sex offender. Knew a kid from college who got labeled for peeing in public. In New England, except for Maine and Rhode Island, that behind the bar, late night wizz can get you labeled as a registered sex offender. 

His biggest flaw was the shove. Holding wrists to keep from being struck can be valid most of the time, but once he shoves her away, especially since she goes to the ground, that can be assault.


----------



## maui

SafeT said:


> Ouch.. looks like someone posted topless photos of her. Hard to tell if they are fake or not. Look real to me though. Quite a bad day for her.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=Anj...KEwiI-Jq-vLvKAhVMGh4KHdN_CJUQ_AUIBigB#imgrc=_


The images at least ones I saw, were fake


----------



## Ziggy

SafeT said:


> Ouch.. looks like someone posted topless photos of her. Hard to tell if they are fake or not. Look real to me though. Quite a bad day for her.


And supposedly she's a doctor ... might be kissing that job goodbye


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You seem to be under the impression that because large numbers of people regularly get wasted and act like idiots that makes it ok. There are plenty of people who get drunk but don't behave in a way that is verbally abusive, damages property or ends up in them assaulting others.
> 
> If you can't behave like a decent human being when drunk then you shouldn't drink to that point.
> 
> The only reason this was only a "scuffle" was that the driver was nice enough not to drag her out of his car by the hair and pepper spray her.
> 
> If she got in a random car (not an uber) and started that sh** here she could very easily end up being shot.


You are correct

Do you think we can ever fix this ?

Or knowing it's Comming be prepared & trained?


----------



## SafeT

Ziggy said:


> And what's with the POS car with the major damage on the door ... unless she damaged his car. *seen a few UberPOS on the streets lately


Yeah, there is no quality control. People can sign up with one car and drive another. Drive bash up cars like this one. But to be fair to this guy, they don't pay him enough to fix it.


----------



## SafeT

Ziggy said:


> And supposedly she's a doctor ... might be kissing that job goodbye


At the very least, they should be doing some drug testing on her.


----------



## Ziggy

People are shaming her on Facebook ... 240 people have given her a 1* rating ... lol


----------



## JimFallope

In all the customer service oriented jobs I've had (and I've had many) doctors are _always_ the worst customers. Now, mind you, not all doctors are bad customers, but my most unpleasant and memorable interactions have been with doctors. It's not necessarily the fact that they might be rude, but many possess a certain arrogance, an omniscient attitude (i.e., _I went to school for 8 years so I am smarter than you and know more about your job than you do_). You can't teach them anything. Of course, this is a generalization and stereotype, but I believe there is a nugget of truth to it. Opinions? Also, best customers? Nurse and police officers. They usually know how to listen (or to at least listen politely).


----------



## SafeT

Ziggy said:


> People are shaming her on Facebook ... 240 people have given her a 1* rating ... lol


If she was an Uber driver she would already be disabled with that rating.


----------



## howo3579

JimFallope said:


> In all the customer service oriented jobs I've had (and I've had many) doctors are _always_ the worst customers. Now, mind you, not all doctors are bad customers, but my most unpleasant and memorable interactions have been with doctors. It's not necessarily the fact that they might be rude, but many possess a certain arrogance, an omniscient attitude (i.e., I went to school for 8 years so I am smarter than you and know more about your job than you do). You can't teach them anything. Of course, this is a generalization and stereotype, but I believe this is a nugget of truth to it. Opinions?


My experience are just opposite. Granted, the only service job other than Ubering i had was when I was in college. But all in all, my run in with doctors are usually very pleasant. I don't see arrogance in doctors comparing to other high paying professionals. Lawyers and bankers are some of the dushest people I met.


----------



## devilmountain

Has this made it to the local news? if not someone should forward the video to them. Her behavior is unacceptable and being drunk is no excuse.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

maui said:


> On driver taking cash - was probably smart. He had physical contact with the girl and at one point pushes her away. He may have almost got kneed in the balls earlier, but any of these can be considered assault, especially with a size mismatch. I have seen domestic disputes where the wife throws a frying pan or toaster at the guy, just misses his head, and when he grabs her wrists and bruises them, he is charged with battery.
> 
> Some simple rules
> 
> 1) Always have a key and back up phone on you. If you have electronic keys especially have a dummy key that hangs from your wiper lever or is semi visible so if you leave the vehicle the perp thinks they have the key. Phone is obvious so if you leave, the perp thinks you don't have communication or ability to call the cops. Otherwise, if you flee, you may be chased.
> 
> 2) Avoid contact at all cost. Block and deflect blows, but avoid grabbing pushing, etc. You want anything physical to be one sided. Defend yourself, but there is a point where you can also be considered aggressive.
> 
> 3) I would have pressed charges as well as sued to the full extent of the law. Now had he let her knee him in the balls, that could also be sexual assault and if convicted, she would be a registered sex offender. Knew a kid from college who got labeled for peeing in public. In New England, except for Maine and Rhode Island, that behind the bar, late night wizz can get you labeled as a registered sex offender.
> 
> His biggest flaw was the shove. Holding wrists to keep from being struck can be valid most of the time, but once he shoves her away, especially since she goes to the ground, that can be assault.


Amen


----------



## AF_Vet

20yearsdriving said:


> Learning moment , comes with the job


"Comes with the job"? Seriously, I would rather be a toll collector on the turnpike sucking fumes all damn day! On a side note, I PITY the poor SOB who ends up marrying this privileged c u n t!


----------



## maui

devilmountain said:


> Has this made it to the local news? if not someone should forward the video to them. Her behavior is unacceptable and being drunk is no excuse.


More appropriately, just tweet or post to the University of Miami's FB page to point it out.

Someone who will be making life and death type of decisions should not be this reckless and irresponsible.


----------



## JimFallope

howo3579 said:


> My experience are just opposite. Granted, the only service job other than Ubering i had was when I was in college. But all in all, my run in with doctors are usually very pleasant. I don't see arrogance in doctors comparing to other high paying professionals. Lawyers and bankers are some of the dushest people I met.


That's funny, because I usually like lawyers. They often have interesting stories to tell about stupid clients and cases. Of course, most of my experiences with them has been with prosecutors. I can't say I've had much interaction with lawyers who work independently or for a law firm. Bankers I just don't get at all; I want to ask _how do you actually enjoy what you're doing? _I'm not the type who gets a buzz off making money beyond what I need to ensure the survival and simple entertainment of my family.


----------



## Ziggy

JimFallope said:


> doctors are _always_ the worst customers


yeah ... had a doctor a few months ago, who after he loaded his kids in my car, he ran into the house to grab a beer (that he intended to drink in my car). I told him politely, "Sir, you cannot drink a beer in my car." and he said, "I'm a doctor" ... so I said, "Sorry, Doc; you cannot drink a beer in my car". To which he said, he was not going to take no for an answer ... so I said, as a former "State Trooper, I am not going to allow you or anyone else to drink beer in my car ... period" ... so he responded "Ok, then I'll just do some smack" ... I instantly cancelled the ride and told him that the ride was cancelled. He got highly inflamed and said his kids were in my car; so I leaned in and told the kids "sorry, your dad is preventing you guys from seeing the Trail of Lights tonight ... maybe you can get another car". Needless to say the "doctor" was pissed ... but I politely told him, that I do not take lightly to people threatening my livelihood (jokingly or otherwise) and he probably would be just as pissed if some patient threatened to do something that would put his medical license at risk.

yep ... some docs are the worst


----------



## JimFallope

AF_Vet said:


> "Comes with the job"? Seriously, I would rather be a toll collector on the turnpike sucking fumes all damn day! On a side note, I PITY the poor SOB who ends up marrying this privileged c u n t!


I especially pity him since it will most likely be an arranged marriage. I bet her dowry price just dropped a whole bunch.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

AF_Vet said:


> "Comes with the job"? Seriously, I would rather be a toll collector on the turnpike sucking fumes all damn day! On a side note, I PITY the poor SOB who ends up marrying this privileged c u n t!


I know it unbelievable 
But yes 
Driving Saturday nights in a night club zone 
Will yield numerous drunks & their behavior 
A very small percentage will end up like the video

Have you ever seen a clean mechanic ?


----------



## howo3579

Manotas said:


> Uber better do right for this guy.


umm, that's not gonna happen. Uber probably deactivated him for having a dent on the door and reactivated him again to charge higher commission.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

Older Chauffeur said:


> A bit off topic, but how is it that he is allowed to drive with the huge dent in the door? I thought that was a no-no for Uber.


That's the new uber x standards. Uber now says small time felons and dented vehices are now acceptable.


----------



## ATL2SD

Drive her to the police station since she won't get out. Lol!


----------



## bobper

Only unlock the doors after you confirm who is attempting to get into the vehicle. Easier said then done. But I try to do this.


----------



## bluewarrior7

After she was knocked to the ground I would have sit on her lol


----------



## pasadenauber

shes in love with the guy .....


----------



## AshyLarry81

...and you wonder why people hate millenials


----------



## Montgomery

http://www.local10.com/news/um-doctor-caught-on-camera-in-druken-uber-rage


----------



## Manotas

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So what I want to know is did he cancel the ride or did he get the cancellation fee when the package finally cancelled it? And what the hell were all those bits of paper? I guess if it was his receipts he can show the IRS the video to explain why he doesn't have them.


He couldn't cancel on her because she wasn't even his rider, she got in his car by mistake


----------



## UberXTampa

I 


iamkitkatbar said:


> http://www.healthgrades.com/provider/anjali-ramkissoon-c4f7z
> 
> http://s923.photobucket.com/user/tntwickednezz/profile
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/in/anjali-ramkissoon-875219b5
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/anjali_920/
> 
> FACEBOOK = UMiamiMedicine - Her Employer
> 
> TWITTER = umiamimedicine


Started feeling bad for her already... It sucks to be that person. Looking at her pictures from the links you provided, I felt sick that a successful person like her can pull this stunt on a completely unsuspecting driver. what if there was no recording? what if they were alone? Would we have an alleged rapist uber driver story in the news? that's very bothersome!


----------



## JimFallope

I just submitted a new urban dictionary definition. It's a verb: "to _*kissoon*_: to throw a violent hissy fit when you don't get your own way." Hopefully they'll accept it. Hope no one gets _*kissooned *_out there tonight. Always keep that pepper spray on your key chain.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

BurgerTiime said:


> Happened in Miami Fl. This Uber driver deserves a medal for putting up with some random drunk that apparently thought he was her ride. She jumped in the back while he had passengers. When he told her he's not her ride she refused to take no for an answer confronting the driver and you can see where it goes from there.


This driver had more stuff in his glove box than Ally Sheedy had in her purse in The Breakfast Club. "Excuse me Dick, does Barry Manilow know you raid his wardrobe?"


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

UberXTampa said:


> I
> 
> Started feeling bad for her already... It sucks to be that person. Looking at her pictures from the links you provided, I felt sick that a successful person like her can pull this stunt on a completely unsuspecting driver. what if there was no recording? what if they were alone? Would we have an alleged rapist uber driver story in the news? that's very bothersome!


Substance abuse is a terrible thing. Be it illegal drugs. Legal drugs. Alcohol.


----------



## oobaah

20yearsdriving said:


> Amen
> 
> P.S. What would the fact that *he launched her to the ground* be ?
> She nearly smasher her head on side walk
> Also when he is holding her he never invoked a citizens arrest
> The kick came while " engaged "
> Also I think you can confirm cops use "discretion" when making a call on these types of incidents ( some many incidents at once turn the one in video in to a mild one ) ???


He LAUNCHED HER???

Dude, seriously, you need to re-watch the video again.

She stumbled backwards, and he LET GO.

What did you want him to do, Fall down with her???

You seem hell bent of finding fault with the driver...even as he protected his jewels with his left knee.

Give it a rest, Bro


----------



## DZ2K

http://www.local10.com/news/um-doctor-caught-on-camera-in-druken-uber-rage

She is History.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

oobaah said:


> He LAUNCHED HER???
> 
> Dude, seriously, you need to re-watch the video again.
> 
> She stumbled backwards, and he LET GO.
> 
> What did you want him to do, Fall down with her???
> 
> You seem hell bent of finding fault with the driver...even as he protected his jewels with his left knee.
> 
> Give it a rest, Bro


I think she has Uma Thurman training. When allegedly intoxicated, she first seemed to try to slap alleged driver. Palm failed to reach alleged driver's face. Then, her instinct seemed to kick into high gear--in arguably the only other major attack move she made, she (tried to anyway) went in for the kill!


----------



## 20yearsdriving

oobaah said:


> He LAUNCHED HER???
> 
> Dude, seriously, you need to re-watch the video again.
> 
> She stumbled backwards, and he LET GO.
> 
> What did you want him to do, Fall down with her???
> 
> You seem hell bent of finding fault with the driver...even as he protected his jewels with his left knee.
> 
> Give it a rest, Bro


I'm not blind
He was holding her by the wrist
Then launches her by the wrist to the ground
He obviously tried to put her away long enough
To get in his vehicle & lock it

Your version of events would be destroyed
In court

Thank god we still have the justice system to educate you


----------



## Cam11b

UberHammer said:


> Cheap rates attracts people like this.


Lol, this has nothing to do with cheap UberX rates. I'm not going to speculate about this girl, but in general - you're going to have the most problems with the people that are used to a lifestyle that would seem....obscene to most people, when it comes to how they spend money. They're used to getting their way because all it takes is money to throw at a problem and it disappears. Is that not what our Uber compatriot ended up doing? I don't blame him either. Could/should he have gotten more? More than likely. Will he make it up by not crucifying this girl? More than likely for two reasons. First, it's the "live to fight another day" strategy. The wrong kind of fame could bring his budding driving career to a screeching halt - not to mention the other job he likely has, and quite possibly even other parts of his life. Second, the empathy shown in this thread won't just come from his fellow Uber drivers, but also the many decent people in this town that will recognize him for not destroying the girl's life because of his own compassion. He'll make his small stack of $20s from this incident if he sticks with it. It is the Magic City after all.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Cam11b said:


> Lol, this has nothing to do with cheap UberX rates. I'm not going to speculate about this girl, but in general - you're going to have the most problems with the people that are used to a lifestyle that would seem....obscene to most people, when it comes to how they spend money. They're used to getting their way because all it takes is money to throw at a problem and it disappears. Is that not what our Uber compatriot ended up doing? I don't blame him either. Could/should he have gotten more? More than likely. Will he make it up by not crucifying this girl? More than likely for two reasons. First, it's the "live to fight another day" strategy. The wrong kind of fame could bring his budding driving career to a screeching halt - not to mention the other job he likely has, and quite possibly even other parts of his life. Second, the empathy shown in this thread won't just come from his fellow Uber drivers, but also the many decent people in this town that will recognize him for not destroying the girl's life because of his own compassion. He'll make his small stack of $20s from this incident if he sticks with it. It is the Magic City after all.


What can I say ...... AMEN !


----------



## Coachman

I'm sorry. I don't agree with those who are applauding this driver for standing there doing nothing while she trashed his vehicle. You have a right under the law to use "reasonable force" to protect your property.

I would not have stood there and just watched her vandalize my car. No way.


----------



## 20yearsdriving




----------



## 20yearsdriving

Coachman said:


> I'm sorry. I don't agree with those who are applauding this driver for standing there doing nothing while she trashed his vehicle. You have a right under the law to use "reasonable force" to protect your property.
> 
> I would not have stood there and just watched her vandalize my car. No way.


I've seen cops get in trouble for less than that

Do me a favor 
It's not if but when this will happen to you 
Tell us how you did


----------



## SafeT

A neurology resident, employed by the Jackson Health System, has been placed on administrative leave after a controversial video involving an Uber driver went viral.

According to a statement from Jackson Health, Dr. Anjali Ramkissoon, a fourth-year resident, has been placed on leave, effective immediately, and removed from all clinical duties.

The statement also says an internal investigation has been launched, and the outcome will determine whether any disciplinary action will be taken.

The incident reportedly started when Ramkissoon got into an Uber vehicle without a reservation and refused to get out.

http://www.nbcmiami.com/news/local/...on-With-Uber-Driver-Goes-Viral-366106351.html


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

There are at least four threads on this.


----------



## Coachman

20yearsdriving said:


> I've seen cops get in trouble for less than that
> 
> Do me a favor
> It's not if but when this will happen to you
> Tell us how you did


When did we all become a society of helpless wusses afraid to be sued?

At the very least you walk over and open the passenger door and tell her to get out of your car.

At the very least.


----------



## Bill Collector

Pure speculation on my part but driver must have uttered something in a foreign language that the doc found offending since she understood that language. I just can't imagine how else the situation could have escalated to this level. Just speculating. 

*ducking & running*


----------



## 20yearsdriving

There is nothing coming from a amateur that will move me
Seriously have a consultation with a lawyer before you OVER REACT !!!

There was no danger from that girl
Walk away
Let cops handle it
Insure you vehicle ( oh I forgot ubers half baked s**t) you operate under a civilian pool
Aka insurance fraud
Ok what is the amount of loss ?? ...,,Minimal

If you Just need to take your uber frustration on a crazy 100 pound female

What can I say good luck

Again you are not a librarian or barista , you are Moro of a cabby or bartender

Wrong bussiness buddy

Crazy : trying over & over expecting a different outcome


----------



## CommanderXL

Uber rage caught on camera in Miami
http://www.abcactionnews.com/news/state/uber-rage-by-miami-medical-resident-caught-on-camera


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Coachman said:


> When did we all become a society of helpless wusses afraid to be sued?
> 
> At the very least you walk over and open the passenger door and tell her to get out of your car.
> 
> At the very least.


It's your call


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Btw thank all of you for providing our audience with a picture in to the uber driver mind 

You contributed your grain of sand towards regulation ( baby sitting )


----------



## metal_orion

jfr1 said:


> Wow.... the whole go after her employer shtick. Cyber-bullying and vigilante justice at its finest.
> 
> Hopefully she pursues harassment charges against you people.


Enabler.


----------



## RamzFanz

20yearsdriving said:


> LoL not self defense
> But give it a try good luck
> 
> There are 2 type of drivers Adults & babies


Yes, it was self defense. She assaulted him and was continuing the assault. Classic self defense.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

RamzFanz said:


> Yes, it was self defense. She assaulted him and was continuing the assault. Classic self defense.


LMAO !!!!
Uber on buddy !!!


----------



## RamzFanz

Kruhn said:


> Driver Mistake Number 1.
> Not calling the cops immediately when this woman started getting belligerent.
> 
> Driver Mistake Number 2.
> Holding the passenger's hand in front. Immobilize the passenger don't play with her.
> 
> Driver Mistake Number 3.
> 
> Not locking her in the car once she started throwing things out of the car and not hitting the car's panic button to attact attention.


I hadn't thought of 3. Good point. The easiest way to end this before all the damage is when she took a swing, pepper spray to the face. This is probably a great solution in most non-left coast or north east coast states where self defense and defense of property are still allowed. No permanent harm, problem solved.


----------



## RamzFanz

20yearsdriving said:


> LMAO !!!!
> Uber on buddy !!!


Oh, you're from socal, never mind. Let me rephrase, in almost all states it is obvious classical self defense. Assault is assault and you are allowed to defend yourself as long as you don't use excessive force. Pepper spray would be perfect for this situation.


----------



## Coachman

RamzFanz said:


> Oh, you're from socal, never mind. Let me rephrase, in almost all states it is obvious classical self defense. Assault is assault and you are allowed to defend yourself as long as you don't use excessive force. Pepper spray would be perfect for this situation.


It's also perfectly legal to use reasonable force to protect your property. I suppose if I were driving a taxi cab I might not be inclined to intervene. But if my personal vehicle (and my livelihood) is under assault, I believe I'd be motivated to protect it. All within reason.


----------



## Mr. T

Is this a how to video on how to get knocked the f**k out?


----------



## 20yearsdriving

RamzFanz said:


> Oh, you're from socal, never mind. Let me rephrase, in almost all states it is obvious classical self defense. Assault is assault and you are allowed to defend yourself as long as you don't use excessive force. Pepper spray would be perfect for this situation.


Here in Cali we loose our a** easy 
How you guys do it ?


----------



## RamzFanz

20yearsdriving said:


> Here in Cali we loose our a** easy
> How you guys do it ?


We demand constitutional rights or throw our politicians out.

Even in SoCal, I would assume her swing and knee to the groin constitutes assault. He pushes her away, a perfectly reasonable action.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

RamzFanz said:


> We demand constitutional rights or throw our politicians out.


Were is this paradise ?


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Don't be shy 
Who will be next ??

http://www.whosdrivingyou.org/rideshare-incidents


----------



## RamzFanz

20yearsdriving said:


> Were is this paradise ?


Pretty much every state outside of the northeast or west coast with the exception of Illinois because of Chicago.

Sounds weird to you I bet? That you can actually defend yourself from assault?


----------



## RamzFanz

20yearsdriving said:


> Don't be shy
> Who will be next ??
> 
> http://www.whosdrivingyou.org/rideshare-incidents


I wonder if taxi drivers have a site with their own incidents?


----------



## 20yearsdriving

RamzFanz said:


> I wonder if taxi drivers have a site with their own incidents?


Oh believe me plenty of crime from taxi drivers
You see , all this things have already happened 
Taxi drivers tested the boundaries and payed for it .
The uber drivers like to re-test it all

Enjoy


----------



## 20yearsdriving

RamzFanz said:


> Pretty much every state outside of the northeast or west coast with the exception of Illinois because of Chicago.
> 
> Sounds weird to you I bet? That you can actually defend yourself from assault?


No it's not the self defense part
It's the part were the video is considered assault

To me the treat imposed by that girl is a joke
I guess I'm a old school gentlemen

Would not destroy my reputation over such minutia

I'm fully insured plus hold a sizable loss fund 
In my business we run things professional

Hey but it's uber !!! Uber on to your next 4 bucks


----------



## SafeT

20yearsdriving said:


> Oh believe me plenty of crime from taxi drivers
> You see , all this things have already happened
> Taxi drivers tested the boundaries and payed for it .
> The uber drivers like to re-test it all


Thread spammers like you are the reason they have the ignore feature I guess. Adding you..


----------



## 20yearsdriving

SafeT said:


> Thread spammers like you are the reason they have the ignore feature I guess. Adding you..


Ignore feel free

But before you go

look at my early postings ( 1 year ago )
They predicted current events

No magic

I've seen this movie before

You can listen or re-test 
Good luck


----------



## Cam11b

RamzFanz said:


> Yes, it was self defense. She assaulted him and was continuing the assault. Classic self defense.


You're correct. He did have justified use of [non-lethal] force to protect himself and his property, but just because you can doesn't always mean you should. So yes, he *could* have done many things - none of which would be pretty on camera.

It's also a good idea to keep in mind what the cops are going to see upon arrival. His car's been "detailed" (lol), he has signs of being man-handled, and she's fleeing the scene fresh as daisy. That's good for him. She then had enough spunk to assault a cop and trying to flee from them. Even better for him.

On the other hand, if he had used the force he was entitled to - his car would have never been trashed and she would have been crying her eyes out while medics plugged her up and nowhere near kicking or fleeing (either time). Yes, he'd have the signs of being man-handled, but he'd end up *appearing to be* the aggressor. Especially if the other party is an attractive women that's had her teeth knocked out, has a broken nose, or other signs of the force he was legally justified to use. Besides, all anybody would remember him for would be the guy that knocked the tar out of some girl on youtube. No, it's not fair at all - it's the real world.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Cam11b said:


> You're correct. He did have justified use of [non-lethal] force to protect himself and his property, but just because you can doesn't always mean you should. So yes, he *could* have done many things - none of which would be pretty on camera.
> 
> It's also a good idea to keep in mind what the cops are going to see upon arrival. His car's been "detailed" (lol), he has signs of being man-handled, and she's fleeing the scene fresh as daisy. That's good for him. She then had enough spunk to assault a cop and trying to flee from them. Even better for him.
> 
> On the other hand, if he had used the force he was entitled to - his car would have never been trashed and she would have been crying her eyes out while medics plugged her up and nowhere near kicking or fleeing (either time). Yes, he'd have the signs of being man-handled, but he'd end up *appearing to be* the aggressor. Especially if the other party is an attractive women that's had her teeth knocked out, has a broken nose, or other signs of the force he was legally justified to use. Besides, all anybody would remember him for would be the guy that knocked the tar out of some girl on youtube. No, it's not fair at all - it's the real world.


Amazing !!
What is your background if you don't mind me asking


----------



## RamzFanz

20yearsdriving said:


> No it's not the self defense part
> It's the part were the video is considered assault
> 
> To me the treat imposed by that girl is a joke
> I guess I'm a old school gentlemen
> 
> Would not destroy my reputation over such minutia
> 
> I'm fully insured plus hold a sizable loss fund
> In my business we run things professional
> 
> Hey but it's uber !!! Uber on to your next 4 bucks


I'm not going to put you on ignore. Taxi drivers who think they are some expert PHD professional crack me up. Keep em coming!

Taxi drivers provided a service almost no one was happy with, pulled scams all the time, and still do. Didn't a group just get caught capturing CC/Debit info and pins and selling them? Is that on your list? Good thing you have such good background checks! Protect the citizens with high rates and poor service!


----------



## RamzFanz

Cam11b said:


> You're correct. He did have justified use of [non-lethal] force to protect himself and his property, but just because you can doesn't always mean you should. So yes, he *could* have done many things - none of which would be pretty on camera.
> 
> It's also a good idea to keep in mind what the cops are going to see upon arrival. His car's been "detailed" (lol), he has signs of being man-handled, and she's fleeing the scene fresh as daisy. That's good for him. She then had enough spunk to assault a cop and trying to flee from them. Even better for him.
> 
> On the other hand, if he had used the force he was entitled to - his car would have never been trashed and she would have been crying her eyes out while medics plugged her up and nowhere near kicking or fleeing (either time). Yes, he'd have the signs of being man-handled, but he'd end up *appearing to be* the aggressor. Especially if the other party is an attractive women that's had her teeth knocked out, has a broken nose, or other signs of the force he was legally justified to use. Besides, all anybody would remember him for would be the guy that knocked the tar out of some girl on youtube. No, it's not fair at all - it's the real world.


Yep. All true. That's why I will pepperspray. End of assault, no permanent damage.


----------



## metal_orion

It's an inevitable ticking time bomb waiting to explode here in Chicago. I wouldn't be surprised if a similar if not worst incident happens here in Chicago.

Those are my screenshots notice the times I drive. The fact that they had removed the passenger ratings from the app has led me to cancel more frequently.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

It wouldn't be hard for either side to find an attorney to agree that the person has a case. However, since both sides probably (just probably) has no net assets to speak of (Uber driver with a dented car, passenger with student loans easily in the $200K to $300K range), no attorneys will want to sign on. In such cases, out of court settlement is the best way to go, as is I believe the case here. But the lady can always convince an attorney about Uber's mkt valuation in the tens of billions and come back and sue driver, two people filming but not helping, and Uber (their eyes are on Uber). I am not wealthy, but I know the fact that wealthy people try to avoid getting into mud wrestling with a pig, because, as one of them so clearly put it, both of you will get dirty, but only the pig will enjoy it.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

RamzFanz said:


> I'm not going to put you on ignore. Taxi drivers who think they are some expert PHD professional crack me up. Keep em coming!
> 
> Taxi drivers provided a service almost no one was happy with, pulled scams all the time, and still do. Didn't a group just get caught capturing CC/Debit info and pins and selling them? Is that on your list? Good thing you have such good background checks! Protect the citizens with high rates and poor service!


You'll never get me to defend a wrongdoer
Prosecute & prosecte often
Get rid of all the bad apples accross the board including pasengers

Visit the Los Angeles LAX lot tread
TNC drivers have proven to be just like taxi drivers LOL

personally I turned a sh*itty taxi job
In to a one man livery small business
Yet I have a soft sport for taxi drivers & uber drivers


----------



## 20yearsdriving

ClevelandUberRider said:


> It wouldn't be hard for either side to find an attorney to agree that the person has a case. However, since both sides probably (just probably) has no net assets to speak of (Uber driver with a dented car, passenger with student loans easily in the $200K to $300K range), no attorneys will want to sign on. In such cases, out of court settlement is the best way to go, as is I believe the case here. But the lady can always convince an attorney about Uber's mkt valuation in the tens of billions and come back and sue driver, two people filming but not helping, and Uber (their eyes are on Uber). I am not wealthy, but I know the fact that wealthy people try to avoid getting into mud wrestling with a pig, because, as one of them so clearly put it, both of you will get dirty, but only the pig will enjoy it.


Amen


----------



## SafeT

metal_orion said:


> It's an inevitable ticking time bomb waiting to explode here in Chicago. I wouldn't be surprised if a similar if not worst incident happens here in Chicago.
> 
> Those are my screenshots notice the times I drive. The fact that they had removed the passenger ratings from the app has led me to cancel more frequently.


Who wouldn't want to pick up ShoppyBag at that hour in the morning? Looks like a safe name. lol


----------



## metal_orion

SafeT said:


> Who wouldn't want to pick up ShoppyBag at that hour in the morning? Looks like a safe name. lol


Luckily she was a girl who lived in the wealthy area of town who just travels a lot with her boyfriend. I'm guessing that's the reason for that name I don't know. But anyway I would definitely have cancelled if the pickup location was in a different area.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Cam11b said:


> You're correct. He did have justified use of [non-lethal] force to protect himself and his property, but just because you can doesn't always mean you should. So yes, he *could* have done many things - none of which would be pretty on camera.
> 
> It's also a good idea to keep in mind what the cops are going to see upon arrival. His car's been "detailed" (lol), he has signs of being man-handled, and she's fleeing the scene fresh as daisy. That's good for him. She then had enough spunk to assault a cop and trying to flee from them. Even better for him.
> 
> On the other hand, if he had used the force he was entitled to - his car would have never been trashed and she would have been crying her eyes out while medics plugged her up and nowhere near kicking or fleeing (either time). Yes, he'd have the signs of being man-handled, but he'd end up *appearing to be* the aggressor. Especially if the other party is an attractive women that's had her teeth knocked out, has a broken nose, or other signs of the force he was legally justified to use. Besides, all anybody would remember him for would be the guy that knocked the tar out of some girl on youtube. No, it's not fair at all - it's the real world.


You are correct. Welcome to the real world. In the real world (and TNC drivers face this reality more than, say, an office worker sitting at her desk all day long), sometimes it is much more cost effective (money, time, and effort) to avoid a beast than to confront it.


----------



## sellkatsell44

SafeT said:


> Who wouldn't want to pick up ShoppyBag at that hour in the morning? Looks like a safe name. lol


I'm gonna change mine to Cookie Monster.



driverco said:


> Yes & it would be so difficult to get a new email address & prepaid credit card to get a new account Uber does absolutely nothing to screen riders


It's the new number that they base it on, but while you're getting a new email addy make sure it's with gmail so you get a free Google number while you're at it; then you can create another uber account--I don't think they check the cc like they do @ doordash


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Are you picking your nose or (more likely, both from the pic as well as for etiquette reasons) you are pointing at yourself?


----------



## sellkatsell44

It's actually a gif still of me tapping my nose

I was being stupid, playing with boomerang 

I'll probably swap it back out to something else irrelevant.


----------



## Montgomery

Be honest, who else is now going to clean out their glove compartment after watching this video?


----------



## Baby Cakes

observer said:


> That uber driver has a lot of self control.


Didn't he throw he down at one point? I'm not saying he was wrong in doing so but I don't know if I'd give a perfect score.


----------



## Baby Cakes

stuber said:


> The guy certainly has a lot of personal property in the car. There's no good solution for this situation.
> First-Call police.
> 
> Then-
> Get out of the car and take the keys.
> Don't speak.
> Don't touch the passenger.
> Keep filming.
> Gather up the personal property as best you can.
> 
> Send the video to TMZ.


I enjoy using my car alarm panic button in these cases. Its really F#$%king loud


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Montgomery said:


> Be honest, who else is now going to clean out their glove compartment after watching this video?


Yeah, cleaning maid on wheels (gig economy), totally free of charge, tips are included, will help you clear out all of your boring receipts for boring tax purposes in mere seconds. Will work for (and can only work with) beers.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Fauxknight said:


> Also note, don't keep that much shit in your car.


note to self: lock the glovebox


----------



## Coachman

Cam11b said:


> Especially if the other party is an attractive *women that's had her teeth knocked out, has a broken nose, or other signs of the force he was legally justified to use.* Besides, all anybody would remember him for would be the guy that knocked the tar out of some girl on youtube. No, it's not fair at all - it's the real world.


Apparently you don't understand the definition of "reasonable force." It does not give you the right to strike someone who's damaging your property. I.e., you can't break her nose or knock her teeth out. And if you were foolish enough to do so you'd rightly be charged with assault. What you do have is the right to open the door, reach into the car, and grab her arm to pull her out and stop the damage. If you feel you couldn't do this without assaulting her, then by all means don't intervene.


----------



## dcnewber

JimFallope said:


> In all the customer service oriented jobs I've had (and I've had many) doctors are _always_ the worst customers. Now, mind you, not all doctors are bad customers, but my most unpleasant and memorable interactions have been with doctors. It's not necessarily the fact that they might be rude, but many possess a certain arrogance, an omniscient attitude (i.e., _I went to school for 8 years so I am smarter than you and know more about your job than you do_). You can't teach them anything. Of course, this is a generalization and stereotype, but I believe there is a nugget of truth to it. Opinions? Also, best customers? Nurse and police officers. They usually know how to listen (or to at least listen politely).


As someone who works in a doctor's office, doctors make HORRIBLE patients.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

dcnewber said:


> As someone who works in a doctor's office, doctors make HORRIBLE patients.


Does it flow naturally then that Uber drivers make horrible Uber passengers too? ( no tips, low star fellow drivers to get rid of competition in town?)


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

RamzFanz said:


> I wonder if taxi drivers have a site with their own incidents?


No, they are too busy making money.


----------



## dcnewber

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Does it flow naturally then that Uber drivers make horrible Uber passengers too? ( no tips, low star fellow drivers to get rid of competition in town?)


It could. I personally always tip and rate 5 stars, but I've had drivers as pax who don't so who knows. Its a generalization, for sure, but its true 8 or 9 times out of 10.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Manotas said:


> He couldn't cancel on her because she wasn't even his rider, she got in his car by mistake


Or, allegedly on purpose.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

JimFallope said:


> I especially pity him since it will most likely be an arranged marriage. I bet her dowry price just dropped a whole bunch.


Amount of dowry depends largely on class/caste, then parents' occupation and income and social status, then looks, very little on behaviors.

(Edit: Previous poster should have said dowry has just gone up. Dowry is traditionally paid by the bride's family, mainly to make up for the perceived and actual difference between the two families' background.)


----------



## Another Uber Driver

JimS said:


> an, not in. I don't mind grammar police, only find it funny when they mess up in the correction.


A preposition is something that you do not end a sentence with.


----------



## oobaah

JimFallope said:


> I especially pity him since it will most likely be an arranged marriage. I bet her dowry price just dropped a whole bunch.


Dowry (a.k.a bride price) from Indian culture, is paid by the woman's family...to the man's family.

What you described is the African way


----------



## Coachman

dcnewber said:


> It could. I personally always tip and rate 5 stars, but I've had drivers as pax who don't so who knows. Its a generalization, for sure, but its true 8 or 9 times out of 10.


I've had two passengers who told me they were Uber drivers. One tipped me $1 and was very apologetic about it. The other tipped about $5 on a $12 or so fare.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis

20yearsdriving said:


> She should be prosecuted
> 
> Driver needs training
> When he pushes her she could have easily cracked her skull


Shows what you know....that was clearly self defense and at that point she is lucky he didnt pin her entitled ass on the ground until the cops got there.

She is lucky he didnt have any weapons of self defense.....she could easily have been pepper sprayed legally and tazed if he had one.....one of the big reasons why I carry pepper spray and a tazer in my car along with a dash cam


----------



## vesolehome

In Detroit, Uber pays us .30 cents a mile for this crap


----------



## vesolehome

Check out the Facebook page of where she works. These drunks will have to learn they will end up going viral for treating us like crap.

https://www.facebook.com/JacksonHealth/


----------



## 20yearsdriving

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Shows what you know....that was clearly self defense and at that point she is lucky he didnt pin her entitled ass on the ground until the cops got there.
> 
> She is lucky he didnt have any weapons of self defense.....she could easily have been pepper sprayed legally and tazed if he had one.....one of the big reasons why I carry pepper spray and a tazer in my car along with a dash cam


Good luck with that
Report back when you find your self in need of using that plan
Tell us how did it go


----------



## vesolehome

The Uber driver took a cash settlement. LOL

http://coed.com/2016/01/21/anjali-r...-story-facts-pictures-details-who-what-where/


----------



## 20yearsdriving

vesolehome said:


> In Detroit, Uber pays us .30 cents a mile for this crap


Man sorry to hear , you probably have a big ax to grind


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Manotas said:


> Uber better do right for this guy.


Uber will deactivate him because of the dent in his car.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

20yearsdriving said:


> You are correct
> 
> Do you think we can ever fix this ?
> 
> Or knowing it's Comming be prepared & trained?


Aikido? Lol


----------



## Hunt to Eat

BurgerTiime said:


> *Update Woman is Anjali Ramkissoon, a fourth-year neurology resident Doctor with Jackson Health System and has been suspended pending an investigation.
> http://www.local10.com/news/um-doctor-caught-on-camera-in-druken-uber-rage Happened in Miami Fl. This Uber driver deserves a medal for putting up with some random drunk that apparently thought he was her ride. She jumped in the back while he had passengers. When he told her he's not her ride she refused to take no for an answer confronting the driver and you can see where it goes from there.


Now that's grounds for layin' a broad's head open.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

JimFallope said:


> In all the customer service oriented jobs I've had (and I've had many) doctors are _always_ the worst customers. Now, mind you, not all doctors are bad customers, but my most unpleasant and memorable interactions have been with doctors. It's not necessarily the fact that they might be rude, but many possess a certain arrogance, an omniscient attitude (i.e., _I went to school for 8 years so I am smarter than you and know more about your job than you do_). You can't teach them anything. Of course, this is a generalization and stereotype, but I believe there is a nugget of truth to it. Opinions? Also, best customers? Nurse and police officers. They usually know how to listen (or to at least listen politely).


I work with doctors. Some are ok. A lot have the attitude that they know better than anyone else, not just about medicine, but everything.

There is a joke:

Question: What is the difference between doctors and God?

Answer: God knows he's not a doctor.


----------



## oobaah

vesolehome said:


> The Uber driver took a cash settlement. LOL
> 
> http://coed.com/2016/01/21/anjali-r...-story-facts-pictures-details-who-what-where/


I would naturally "LOL" too, but, I got the impression that the driver realized he had no grounds against Uber.

Remember, this was not his rider, but some "street hail" forcing herself into his car.

Also, his vehicle shows damage on the rear pax door, and he may have failed to report to Uber, since they would require he repair the vehicle before re-activation

Finally, He may not have realized the "american-way" of suing the perp. He was still in shock.

We may never know, till he appears in Good Morning America


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Manotas said:


> He couldn't cancel on her because she wasn't even his rider, she got in his car by mistake


On the ACTUAL PAX.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Baby Cakes said:


> I enjoy using my car alarm panic button in these cases. Its really F#$%king loud


I was thinking that. She wouldn't have kept sitting in then I wouldn't think.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

20yearsdriving said:


> You have reached Top uber for this forum
> driver with law degree
> 
> The most expensive degree to date @ 4 bucks per ride
> 
> I've read your previous postings , just walk away with your tail between you legs
> 
> Don't make me point out the obvious failures that implies


Have you noticed there are a lot of posters on this forum who claim to be lawyers?


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Have you noticed there are a lot of posters on this forum who claim to be lawyers?


Yep
The lawyers should really educate all of us
They should share the knowledge
I could learn a lot from them


----------



## Hunt to Eat

I just submitted a fitting review of the good doctor on healthgrades.com.


----------



## Hunt to Eat

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Have you noticed there are a lot of posters on this forum who claim to be lawyers?


I'm not a lawyer but I once played one in a high school stage production.


----------



## Ziggy

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Does it flow naturally then that Uber drivers make horrible Uber passengers too?


Maybe you are ... but I took an UberSelect today ... gave the driver 5* & $5 tip


----------



## Hunt to Eat

UberPartnerDennis said:


> you suck at being a troll dude....try another forum
> 
> Florida Castle doctrine ...... look it up and go back to law school


"Lighten up, Francis. One day one of these men might save your life."


----------



## Ziggy

Ziggy said:


> yep ... some docs are the worst


What do they call a doctor who finished 1st in his class? Doctor
What do they call a doctor who finished last in his class? Doctor
*hard to really tell who the good docs are ... all based on personal experience. Most I've met appeared to have a good bedside manner; and at least my docs helped me when I needed some medical help. But obviously a few have issues

Sucks to be that girl who until she marries or changes her last name will be known as the doc to went haywire on the Uber driver.


----------



## North End Eric

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Troll on dude. You have no grasp of who I am and how driving for TNCs plays into my life.


Too bad your law degree isn't playing into your life.


----------



## observer

No more personal attacks.

Keep on topic or don't post.


----------



## NOLA-Uber

RamzFanz said:


> I hadn't thought of 3. Good point. The easiest way to end this before all the damage is when she took a swing, pepper spray to the face. This is probably a great solution in most non-left coast or north east coast states where self defense and defense of property are still allowed. No permanent harm, problem solved.


I have my 4 ounce can of pepper spray ready to go!


----------



## BurgerTiime

Media News Update


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Ziggy said:


> What do they call a doctor who finished 1st in his class? Doctor
> What do they call a doctor who finished last in his class? Doctor
> *hard to really tell who the good docs are ... all based on personal experience. Most I've met appeared to have a good bedside manner; and at least my docs helped me when I needed some medical help. But obviously a few have issues
> 
> Sucks to be that girl who until she marries or changes her last name will be known as the doc to went haywire on the Uber driver.


The worst thing that happens is when a hospital finds out about negligence by one of their doctors. What do hospitals do?

As the CEO of the hospital (usually also a medical doctor, but sometimes not), CFO, or chief of medical staff, you fear for huge bills from lawsuits. So you sweep it under the carpet (letting the doctor in question go quietly). Sometimes such doctors, if shrewd enough (with or without legal counsel), manage to squeeze some extra payout for agreeing to leave! And off this doctor goes to another hospital. The old hospital will never tell the new hospital the true reason the doctor leaves. The cycle continues!

(Edit: This is referring to full fledged doctors, not those in residency. This post is unrelated to the unfortunate OP news story. Also edited a punctuation typo.)


----------



## Ziggy

On a positive note ... she didn't go ballistic while operating on a patient (yet)


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

My post (two posts above) is about cases of negligence discovered by hospital but get swept under the table.

So, we never know.


----------



## NOLA-Uber

ClevelandUberRider said:


> The worst thing that happens is when a hospital finds out about negligence by one of their doctors. What do hospitals do?
> 
> As the CEO of the hospital (usually also a medical doctor, but sometimes not), CFO, or chief of medical staff, you fear for huge bills from lawsuits. So you sweep it under the carpet (letting the doctor in question go quietly). Sometimes such doctors, if shrewd enough (with or without legal counsel), manage to squeeze some extra payout for agreeing to leave! And off this doctor goes to another hospital. The old hospital will never tell the new hospital the true reason the doctor leaves . The cycle continues!
> 
> (Edit: This is referring to full fledged doctors, not those in residency. This post is unrelated to the unfortunate OP news story.)


But, millions of people have heard about this incident now. Odds are, any new medical facility she may apply to work for will have heard about this and will think twice, or thrice, about adding this creature to their medical staff.
She might be much better off practicing neurology in her native India.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

(Edit: Post deleted because two users have expressed their strong unfriendly disagreement to the post. My goal of posting is either to entertain, to educate, or to inspire, and not to offend anyone, so if one or more users have expressed hostile or unfriendly opposition to my post, I will gladly delete it.)


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

NOLA-Uber said:


> But, millions of people have heard about this incident now. Odds are, any new medical facility she may apply to work for will have heard about this and will think twice, or thrice, about adding this creature to their medical staff.
> She might be much better off practicing neurology in her native India.


There is a big secret in India. Quiet now everybody.

The secret is....

In India....

They have this one secretive thing that other nations don't have...

It's called...

The Internet.


----------



## NOLA-Uber

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Very true. Unless you have a nationally ranked speciality, most hospitals are like banks, financial services, airlines industries--they are "commodity-like" businesses, with consumers either unable to tell too much differences among them, or unwilling to pay for those differences. or both. So, what is a commodity-like business to do (in any industry) when they don't have a clearly distinctive, differentiated product offering? Why, advertising of course! Especially ads that talk about touchy-feely things rather than talking directly about their product offerings! The airlines, banks, financial services, hospitals spends tons of money on advertising for that reason.
> 
> When advertising and PR is of paramount importance, of course, this case will be a huge negative!


Psychobabble!


----------



## RockinEZ

stuber said:


> The guy certainly has a lot of personal property in the car. There's no good solution for this situation.
> First-Call police.
> 
> Then-
> Get out of the car and take the keys.
> Don't speak.
> Don't touch the passenger.
> Keep filming.
> Gather up the personal property as best you can.
> 
> Send the video to TMZ.


Geez, I have a stripped car when I Uber. All my reg and insurance documents are printed scans of the originals (yes pax have stolen from my glove box and side pockets). I have a BFF (big freaking flashlight) two water bottles, hidden C2 Taser, barf bags, and some napkins in the driver door pocket, but that is it. I would always take the C2 and BFF on the way out.


----------



## HOUTXRon

SafeT said:


> Ouch.. looks like someone posted topless photos of her. Hard to tell if they are fake or not. Look real to me though. Quite a bad day for her.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=Anj...KEwiI-Jq-vLvKAhVMGh4KHdN_CJUQ_AUIBigB#imgrc=_


That's what happens when you act like that. She can kissoon her career goodbye. ColdRider can vouch for me here. After slapping the cabana boy, he's not getting free tacos anymore.

BTW, they are definately fake. I _handle_ a lot of South Asian clients. I can say that difinitively as I'm a plastic surgeon who drives for uber just to meet interesting people


----------



## HOUTXRon

oobaah said:


> He LAUNCHED HER???
> 
> Dude, seriously, you need to re-watch the video again.
> 
> She stumbled backwards, and he LET GO.
> 
> What did you want him to do, Fall down with her???
> 
> You seem hell bent of finding fault with the driver...even as he protected his jewels with his left knee.
> 
> Give it a rest, Bro


It's not his fault, he's an elightened taxi driver.


----------



## D Town

Wow, leave for a few hours and this happens...Okay 20yearsdriving you've made it perfectly clear that you don't like Uber drivers and want to find fault with them where ever you can EVEN when their being assaulted. That's your prerogative. That being said you contradict yourself here:



20yearsdriving said:


> Does your common sense tells you anything ??
> What do you think happens out there on a Saturday night ??
> 
> Maybe work Sunday morning ?
> Grammy needs needs a ride to church
> 
> The taxi bussiness you are in will never ever adapt to you're "conditions"
> You will go crazy
> 
> In the cabby line of work you do
> That incident is considered a scuffle at best LOL!!


THEN you say:



20yearsdriving said:


> You are correct this whole extreamly cheap rates are the problem
> Also I swear to you , riders ( pre uber ) were not the way they are reported to be in the uber rider base ( now) this new generation is ubers creation
> Something has got to give
> 
> I think this whole line of "disturbing " reports & videos will damage things enough
> For regulation to come in


So which is it exactly? Is this NEW or just par for the course because you SEEM to be indicating its both. I could be mistaken.



jfr1 said:


> You seem to be confusing her professional standards, with personal standards.
> 
> A physician, absolutely has to be held to a higher standard than the general population when performing her duties as a physician. If she's treating patients in an impaired fashion, that's grounds to take up with the AMA and her employer. That being said, she, like any other individual, is entitled to go get piss drunk if they want in their spare time.
> 
> The fact that she commits assault and destruction of property has absolutely nothing to do with her profession. Those are acts prohibited to all members of society. The means for dealing with that are through the courts & justice system, not attacking her professional credibility.


Bullcrap. This reflects on her judgement period. This cop was fired and has charges on him for doing almost the exact same thing.

http://www.pressofatlanticcity.com/...859-51e2-54db-9f6e-bd590de199eb.html?mode=jqm

I wouldn't trust her to clip my toe nails much less work on my loved ones in a life threatening situation. She's proven herself unstable and unreliable. She should be done.



MBENZ_GUY said:


> A good bark and threat would have ran this fool off. No contact needed. Just have to match crazy with crazy. That usually sobers up most fools. I don't think this rider was drunk (although that's the convenient excuse), just another example of an entitled brat that drivers see every day.


No it certainly would not. I've dealt with women like this. They think they can kick any woman's a$$ and KNOW most men won't touch them especially in a crowd so they believe they can get away with anything. Hell, she kicked at the police when they tried to arrest her and you think some civilians puny threat is going to work? Nope.



ClevelandUberRider said:


> Arguably millions of workers showed up at work semi-drunk or a little high on illegal drugs. Even more were drunk at one point or another during the night sometime in the last week or month.
> 
> If we fire all these workers, it may or may not be true that the American economy will be left with only half of its current workforce.
> 
> Even at our country's current labor participation level (% of adults in the population who are above 18 and not enrolled FT in a course of study who are gainfully employed lingers in the 60's), a hit of half gone means our economy is left with a labor participation rate of only in the 30s percentage. Add in the estimated 20% of our population being minors, we are talking about one working adult supporting herself and three other non-working adults and minors. That would be a very weak economy.


I don't know were you work but half of Americas work force is not on illegal drugs or semi-drunk every day...not even close. Too many employers randomly drug test. Hell, one of the strip clubs I worked at drug tested. A strip club for Gods sake (Lets be clear that they did NOT test the girls since they are technically IC's...).

I said it once and I'll say it again. If you are in a position where you hold people's lives in your hands as a career - pilots, police, firefighters, air traffic controls, etc - and you show THAT level of inability to control yourself I have no problem telling you to find another profession. I still know a few club managers. If she PM's me I can hook her up with a job at Baby Dolls Dallas...



UberXTampa said:


> I
> 
> Started feeling bad for her already... It sucks to be that person. Looking at her pictures from the links you provided, I felt sick that a successful person like her can pull this stunt on a completely unsuspecting driver. what if there was no recording? what if they were alone? Would we have an alleged rapist uber driver story in the news? that's very bothersome!


I'm confused...you feel bad for her while at the same time you suspect she would have accused the driver of rape? Is that what you're saying?



oobaah said:


> He LAUNCHED HER???
> 
> Dude, seriously, you need to re-watch the video again.
> 
> She stumbled backwards, and he LET GO.
> 
> What did you want him to do, Fall down with her???
> 
> You seem hell bent of finding fault with the driver...even as he protected his jewels with his left knee.
> 
> Give it a rest, Bro


No, he did shove her. That's the LEAST he could have done since she was actively attacking him. He was trying to get away.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

D Town

I'm sure I've contradicted my self 
I've read both , not sure which one to retract my self on 
Give me till tomorrow


----------



## Wyreless

Look at the Tattoo on her arm, says what she evidently thinks of herself. "She so baaad!" Lets see how fierce she is when she defends herself at her medical review board.
There is a whole pictorial of her on the net going around CLICK HERE for more pics from her instagram selection.


----------



## Wyreless

Here she is showing off her driving skills, only as quality as her people skills? I wonder, maybe she was an UBER driver to get through Med School ?


----------



## D Town

notfair said:


> Lol. Come on this is most women. That is how women are raised.


...no...no it is not...


----------



## SafeT

I'm betting she must have beat on men before and got away with it. She seemed like a pro. Lucky there was a camera this time.


----------



## TylerLee_C

My question is how in the hell did he pass uber inspection with that fat ass dent in the back door panel?


----------



## Wyreless

notfair said:


> Lol. Come on this is most women. That is how women are raised. Lucky she did not run into this bus driver:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way the PAX was found guilty of assualt.


I gotta tell ya, I was not brought up that way nor do I condone it. But, he said it right, you wanna act like your a man, be prepared. And to the Bus driver, I can only say, "Love to buy you a drink!".


----------



## D Town

notfair said:


> I was being sarcastic although I have met plenty of women like her. I am surprised he did not punch her. Why not sit on her? That would have been funny.


Glad to hear it. And I have actually done that. Face down, pin the arms, just enough weight over the butt to keep them from getting up. Its about the most effective way to restrain a smaller person whose bent on attacking you with the least likelihood of hurting them if you don't have handcuffs...as long as you don't sit on their backs and stop their breathing.


----------



## Cam11b

Coachman said:


> Apparently you don't understand the definition of "reasonable force." It does not give you the right to strike someone who's damaging your property. I.e., you can't break her nose or knock her teeth out. And if you were foolish enough to do so you'd rightly be charged with assault. What you do have is the right to open the door, reach into the car, and grab her arm to pull her out and stop the damage. If you feel you couldn't do this without assaulting her, then by all means don't intervene.


-She tried to hit him at least twice long before she got back in his car to clean it out.

-Notice I never said anything about "reasonable force," which is different from "justifiable use of force." I.e. He isn't a cop and we're not talking about him making an arrest. For private citizens in this state, it comes down to having the right to defend yourself without the duty to retreat, which is known as the "stand your ground law."


----------



## observer

The video just made the 11 pm news on ABC in Los Angeles.


----------



## Cam11b

SafeT said:


> I'm betting she must have beat on men before and got away with it. She seemed like a pro. Lucky there was a camera this time.


Lol, yes - a pro pain in the butt as was suggested early on in the thread.


----------



## Cam11b

notfair said:


> Wait a minute. Is she flirting with him? Why does she ask the driver to get back in car so many times? This is weird.


Notice the whine when she's pulling on the gear shift lever? She's a brat throwing a temper tantrum that's used to getting her way, which at that moment was to get out of there. Then she escalates when she doesn't get her way.


----------



## D Town

notfair said:


> Most black men will do this to women.


Are we joking again? That does not come across in text form.


----------



## toi

she might end up filing for a lawsuit upto $5m for damages to that driver
as we all know it has happened before


----------



## Wyreless

I have noticed several people asking about the dent on the door and how he got away driving with that for UBER. I am wondering if that dent may not have been a result of this incident. They were certainly in the right place to have caused it during a scuffle and not even noticed it. You can bet he had adrenaline running so he could easily have not worried have noticed that. Would love to know if that is the case.


----------



## observer

toi said:


> she might end up filing for a lawsuit upto $5m for damages to that driver
> as we all know it has happened before


Lol, I was JUST going to post that.


----------



## D Town

notfair said:


> Watch the video. That is the culture. You act like a man you will be treated like a man.


No that is not the culture. I have no idea where you got the idea that it was but I'm thinking its from watching too much world star.


----------



## D Town

Wyreless said:


> I have noticed several people asking about the dent on the door and how he got away driving with that for UBER. I am wondering if that dent may not have been a result of this incident. They were certainly in the right place to have caused it during a scuffle and not even noticed it. You can bet he had adrenaline running so he could easily have not worried have noticed that. Would love to know if that is the case.


I'm not sure why its relevant in this case. That's like watching a news report about a house fire and noticing that the house was built too close to the property line or some such nonsense. You're missing the bigger issue folks...not to mention at THESE rates their lucky the drivers don't have Flintstone cars to do pickups.


----------



## AshyLarry81

ClevelandUberRider said:


> It wouldn't be hard for either side to find an attorney to agree that the person has a case. However, since both sides probably (just probably) has no net assets to speak of (Uber driver with a dented car, passenger with student loans easily in the $200K to $300K range), no attorneys will want to sign on. In such cases, out of court settlement is the best way to go, as is I believe the case here. But the lady can always convince an attorney about Uber's mkt valuation in the tens of billions and come back and sue driver, two people filming but not helping, and Uber (their eyes are on Uber). I am not wealthy, but I know the fact that wealthy people try to avoid getting into mud wrestling with a pig, because, as one of them so clearly put it, both of you will get dirty, but only the pig will enjoy it.


You might assume that she has student loans in the 200k to 300k range, but the truth of the matter is that a LOT of kids of Indian immigrants have their tuition paid for by their parents. Many of them are hellbent on having their kids becoming doctors that they do anything to make it happen - brainwashing them from a small age, forcing the kids into the premed track, paying for all their tuition, etc. Judging from her entitled, bratty behavior, I wouldn't be surprised if this was the case.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Agreed. 

It is not a bad choice either. I think in this hypercompetitive labor market, medical doctors remain one of just several career paths that can guarantee all of its graduates to start their working life at a salary more than twice the national avg income. 

But they may not be happy being forced by their parents. Ask M. Night Shyamalan. At least he was lucky, one parent didn't join the other to push him (both parents doctors). Aziz AnsarI is another lucky guy.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

driverco said:


> Man I give that driver props for keeping his hands off her, if there was ever a woman who deserves to get knocked the f out she was it.


Lol.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

jfr1 said:


> Wow.... the whole go after her employer shtick. Cyber-bullying and vigilante justice at its finest.
> 
> Hopefully she pursues harassment charges against you people.


She is currently regarded as an identified public figure because of this video. What's public is public.


----------



## Digits

WOW, this video starts when most of the action is over, the dent seems to be the outcome of the drama by pushing and or kicking while in an attempt to get the girl out of the car. Just an observation here : the guy and girl are both Indians, this kind of behavior doesn't transpire just by a simple misunderstanding of getting into a wrong uber by an intoxicated highly educated female, it just seems to me that somehow there's jealousy and vengeance playing here and the guy seems to know the reason for her behavior. An ex lover kinda drama. What happened before the video starts will be a mystery.... How does it explain that he was driving for uber at the time of the incident?? Well, even if he was... Could it be that she recognized him while intoxicated and couldn't control her emotions. Girls when drunk behave in such rage and hysteria if they have been hurt or their hearts broken..


----------



## D Town

driverco said:


> why would you still drive at that rate you can't possibly come close to break-in even


I doubt he is. And are you actually trying to use logic and reason on someone you believe is willing to drive for that amount? I don't know what would be more ludicrous them for driving at that rate or you for thinking telling them that would make a difference.


----------



## D Town

Digits said:


> WOW, this video starts when most of the action is over, the dent seems to be the outcome of the drama by pushing and or kicking while in an attempt to get the girl out of the car. Just an observation here : the guy and girl are both Indians, this kind of behavior doesn't transpire just by a simple misunderstanding of getting into a wrong uber by an intoxicated highly educated female, it just seems to me that somehow there's jealousy and vengeance playing here and the guy seems to know the reason for her behavior. An ex lover kinda drama. What happened before the video starts will be a mystery.... How does it explain that he was driving for uber at the time of the incident?? Well, even if he was... Could it be that she recognized him while intoxicated and couldn't control her emotions. Girls when drunk behave in such rage and hysteria if they have been hurt or their hearts broken..


Wow, you took a few facts and REALLY ran with this didn't you? Read the actual news stories thrown all over this thread. He didn't know her, she's an entitled *****, and she will soon lose her job as she should.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

Interesting twist that could be interesting: Her sister is an attorney:

"According to voter records, Ramkissoon is 30 years old and living in the Miami area as recently as November. She lives with family, and graduated from North Miami Beach High School.
Her sister, 28-year old Kavita Ramkissoon, attended law school at Nova Southeastern University and passed the Florida bar exam in 2013." She now works for a firm "as an associate attorney, specializing in accidents and injuries."
According to the website Heavy


----------



## D Town

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> From public data on Facebook:
> 123 Fake Street,
> Springfield, USA
> 
> Phone (555) 123-4567


No one should be contacting her. Nothing good could come of that. Voice your displeasure to her employers if you want but I'm not a fan of publishing peoples names and addresses online for internet justice unless they killed someone.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

I deleted it just now. You may want to edit your post to remove the number as well to cover both bases.


----------



## vesolehome

driverco said:


> why would you still drive at that rate you can't possibly come close to break-in even


I don't. Some of us have been driving Lyft now put it's not as big in Detroit. The problem here, Uber knows this town is pretty oppressed. People will drive to just get money each week., They know they don't make money or they don't realize it yet, but they need the weekly deposit.


----------



## vesolehome

driverco said:


> I feel for y'all it was an anti competitive move because of gms Lyft investment


We were hit the hardest with the rate cuts. Lyft then followed but not as bad. Most of the better drivers are just getting out of it. Uber will be left with a lot of pretty crappy drivers in a few months.


----------



## BiggestScamInHistory

Digits said:


> WOW, this video starts when most of the action is over, the dent seems to be the outcome of the drama by pushing and or kicking while in an attempt to get the girl out of the car. Just an observation here : the guy and girl are both Indians, this kind of behavior doesn't transpire just by a simple misunderstanding of getting into a wrong uber by an intoxicated highly educated female, it just seems to me that somehow there's jealousy and vengeance playing here and the guy seems to know the reason for her behavior. An ex lover kinda drama. What happened before the video starts will be a mystery.... How does it explain that he was driving for uber at the time of the incident?? Well, even if he was... Could it be that she recognized him while intoxicated and couldn't control her emotions. Girls when drunk behave in such rage and hysteria if they have been hurt or their hearts broken..


This comment was comedic gold.

BTW, you could hear the racist b*tch yell "Get back in the car you Russian piece of s**t"

You were so off its almost NOT funny how clueless that comment was from start to finish.


----------



## Bill Collector

Digits said:


> WOW, this video starts when most of the action is over, the dent seems to be the outcome of the drama by pushing and or kicking while in an attempt to get the girl out of the car. Just an observation here : the guy and girl are both Indians, this kind of behavior doesn't transpire just by a simple misunderstanding of getting into a wrong uber by an intoxicated highly educated female, it just seems to me that somehow there's jealousy and vengeance playing here and the guy seems to know the reason for her behavior. An ex lover kinda drama. What happened before the video starts will be a mystery.... How does it explain that he was driving for uber at the time of the incident?? Well, even if he was... Could it be that she recognized him while intoxicated and couldn't control her emotions. Girls when drunk behave in such rage and hysteria if they have been hurt or their hearts broken..


I wholeheartedly agree.... Like I posted in page 9 or so, he must have said something in the language she understood that triggered her to go ballistic. Just my pure speculation.

After your post, I would not be surprised if they are acquaintances.


----------



## maui

Bill Collector said:


> I wholeheartedly agree.... Like I posted in page 9 or so, he must have said something in the language she understood that triggered her to go ballistic. Just my pure speculation.
> 
> After your post, I would not be surprised if they are acquaintances.


I doubt that. She never refers to him in a familiar way. Had she known him, I would have expected something like "This is just like you..." mentioning past events or referring to him by name. None of that.

If people want to complain, Diana D. Cardenas is the person that seems to be the Med Chief for Neurology for Jackson Health Systems. As someone who works in health care, and being a guy, I can assure you, if this was anyone from my organization or myself, we would be shown the door.


----------



## Kalee

nickd8775 said:


> Uber and Lyft should ban her from their platforms


Uber will likely issue an apology to the pax and credit her account with some free rides.
I'm sure they have also permanently deactivated the driver and pledged to work with local authorities, but only if they will destroy the driver only.


----------



## UberHammer

As a reult of this incident, Uber is now recommending that in addition to water and mints, drivers should have confetti available... free of charge of course.


----------



## maui

Kalee said:


> Uber will likely issue an apology to the pax and credit her account with some free rides.
> I'm sure they have also permanently deactivated the driver and pledged to work with local authorities, but only if they will destroy the driver only.


Nah. They need to discredit him.

Travis has already probably called Anjali and told her, don't worry... he will take care of things, and maybe she should go to dinner with him this weekend.

In the mean time, they will start spreading the rumor that this driver has been visiting militant websites and is a deep-cover mole for an ISIS plot.

He will be in Gitmo in a year waiting for a trial that never comes.


----------



## JimS

She needs a good man in her life.

One who likes Uber.

One who likes to drink.

One who understands YouTube viral videos.

She needs Benjamin Golden.


----------



## RightTurnClyde

JimS said:


> She needs a good man in her life.
> 
> One who likes Uber.
> 
> One who likes to drink.
> 
> One who understands YouTube viral videos.
> 
> She needs Benjamin Golden.


And the driver needs to hire a famous attorney. May I recommend one that I know of.

She REALLY REALLY likes uber drivers, and was very popular within the uber community.

She really likes to drink.

Though understanding YouTube viral videos is not her forte, she can teach our lovely Doctor a thing or 2 about making a driver feel loved and appreciated.


----------



## backstreets-trans

TylerLee_C said:


> My question is how in the hell did he pass uber inspection with that fat ass dent in the back door panel?


I was thinking she must of dented it but the video doesn't show anything. Uber is going to have a lot of drivers driving hooptees at these rates.


----------



## Cam11b

RightTurnClyde said:


> And the driver needs to hire an attorney. May I recommend one that I know of.
> 
> She REALLY REALLY likes uber drivers.
> 
> She really likes to drink.
> 
> Though understanding YouTube viral videos is not her forte, she can teach our lovely Doctor a thing or 2 about making a driver feel loved.
> 
> Shes my favorite uber attorney...


This is outrageous! I can't believe she would have such nerve! This is precisely what happens *when you don't tip your driver*: Your junk ends up on Youtube!


----------



## rosskelly

I feel sorry for the driver, but he was very lucky that she didn't crack her head on that pavement!!!


----------



## Cam11b

rosskelly said:


> I feel sorry for the driver, but he was very lucky that she didn't crack her head on that pavement!!!


He had nothing to worry about as he is protected by law. She's the one who put herself in harms way by assaulting him and he was well within his rights to defend himself. He also had no need to retreat as the law grants him - and anybody else - the right to keep her from using unlawful force. The same chapter in Florida statutes also allows him to stop her from re-entering his vehicle as well to defend his property.

776.032 - Immunity from criminal prosecution and civil action for justifiable use or threatened use of force.
http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes...ng=&URL=0700-0799/0776/Sections/0776.032.html

776.031 Use or threatened use of force in defense of property
http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes...ng=&URL=0700-0799/0776/Sections/0776.031.html

Moral of the story: Don't mess with the bull if you don't want to get the horns


----------



## rosskelly

Good to see Florida has some decent policies in place!


----------



## Cam11b

rosskelly said:


> Good to see Florida has some decent policies in place!


Lol, indeed. If I'm not mistaken - they're over 100 years old as well.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12

I'm not gonna lie. I would've put with her because she's kinda hot. Lol


----------



## rosskelly

Cam11b said:


> Lol, indeed. If I'm not mistaken - they're over 100 years old as well.


wow that's quite impressive! On a bizarre note, we have a law in the UK that's way outdated: if you kill one of the Queen's deer you will be hanged". Think that might need updating! lol..


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

D Town said:


> Are we joking again? That does not come across in text form.


LOL.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

ChicagoHeat12 said:


> I'm not gonna lie. I would've put with her because she's kinda hot. Lol


LOL.


----------



## maui

rosskelly said:


> wow that's quite impressive! On a bizarre note, we have a law in the UK that's way outdated: if you kill one of the Queen's deer you will be hanged". Think that might need updating! lol..


So shouldn't they have done that to Charles for Diana?


----------



## SafeT




----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Coachman said:


> I've had two passengers who told me they were Uber drivers. One tipped me $1 and was very apologetic about it. The other tipped about $5 on a $12 or so fare.


(Just joking)

When UberDrivers are broke and cashless, they don't have any money to tip. The one who gave you $5 cash tip, his spouse has a real job and she just got paid. You got her before the family went grocery shopping. Otherwise no tip from that spouse either.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

driverco said:


> why would you still drive at that rate you can't possibly come close to break-in even


Because some people are willing to lose money. Travis is obviously not holding a gun to drivers' heads.


----------



## maui

I wonder if Hooters is hiring. HOPEFULLY she will need to make a new career choice soon


----------



## Bill Collector

rosskelly said:


> wow that's quite impressive! On a bizarre note, we have a law in the UK that's way outdated: if you kill one of the Queen's deer you will be hanged". Think that might need updating! lol..


Imagine how wonderful the world would be if such laws were applicable not just for royalties but to all the commoners as well! Don't you dare kill my deer!


----------



## maui

You know - F the driver. Rewatching the video for kick and Anjali starts out

"Seriously... Press charges... PRESS CHARGES... Press Charges"

He should have gone to the back of the police car with her bawling, and played back the video and then say. "Hey... I am just listening to you."

"Officer... She says she wants me to press charges, so I would like to PRESS CHARGES"


----------



## makes_sense

SafeT said:


> It helps if you give more background info about the videos you post. So I found more info for you. Doesn't have many hits so guessing you or someone you know took the video.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> *
> Published on Jan 19, 2016*
> This Uber driver deserves a bonus from the company (and a medal for having self-restraint while dealing with this animal). I know everyone has their bad days, or drunk moments, but this was over the top (i thought I knew what psycho was until i experienced this).
> 
> [Sunday night in Miami, Fl (Mary Brickell Village)]
> We were on the phone with this uber driver while he pulled up to our location. Out of nowhere the girl in the video gets in the backseat of his car and won't get out. We told the driver it was ok, to just cancel our ride, but he did not want to take her anywhere so he kept telling her to get out.
> 
> Eventually the driver gets out and says he's calling the cops to get her out of the car. After a couple of minutes of the driver pretending to talk to the cops (im assuming he was pretending because they never showed up at first), the girl decides to reach into the front seat, grab his keys, and start walking away with his keys in her hands.... That's where the video starts...
> 
> The police finally showed up after this video ends. The girl was in a taxi cab about to leave when the showed up and they had to stand in front of the taxi and tell him to stop. The girl eventually got up from the area the cops had told her to sit and wait, and tried to walk away from the scene.
> 
> Once in handcuffs, she then tried kicking some of the police officers on the scene. It was only when they put her in the police car that she started crying, apologizing, and claiming that she would lose her medical license (she claimed to be a neurologist) if she got arrested.
> 
> The Uber driver was too good of a person and decided to take a cash settlement instead of pressing charges. In his words, "...she was crying (and) said (she) was sorry for everything." I don't want to disclose the amount the driver was paid, but can say he could only use the money to pay his cellphone bill and maybeee his cable bill.


Where did you read this they said she wasn't even arrested there was alot of outrage down here by citzenry about that if it had been another class of person omg but I don't think they would of let her go if she was kicking police officers no way not in miami


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

maui said:


> I wonder if Hooters is hiring. HOPEFULLY she will need to make a new career choice soon


No offense but I think Hooters has higher standards.

(Disclaimer: Neither I nor my family directly or indirectly hold a long or short position in any company named in this post.)

(Edited a typo.)


----------



## maui

makes_sense said:


> Where did you read this they said she wasn't even arrested there was alot of outrage down here by citzenry about that if it had been another class of person omg but I don't think they would of let her go if she was kicking police officers no way not in miami


Lots of news articles has this blurb

*Miami Police say they responded to a call of a disturbance, but did not arrest her. Juan Cinco wrote online that the driver did not want to press charges and that Ramkissoon gave him a small amount of money as an apology.*​


----------



## Red

Actually this guy got off easy, look what she did to the previous one:


----------



## maui

ClevelandUberRider said:


> No offense but I think Hooters has higher standards.
> 
> (Disclaimer: Neither I nor my family directly or indirectly have a long or short position in any company named in this post.)


Long or short... going too hard or being too soft... All comes down to a matter of inches and perception


----------



## Cooluberdriver

howo3579 said:


> Yes especially when she claims to be a medical doctor. he could milk her income if he pressed charge. But it's hard to imagine a professional such as neurologist would behave like that. She's probably lying.


Nope she's not lying check out her LinkedIn profile.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

JimS said:


> She needs a good man in her life.
> 
> One who likes Uber.
> 
> One who likes to drink.
> 
> One who understands YouTube viral videos.
> 
> She needs Benjamin Golden.


There's a saying my grandmother had about couples where they were both such awful people they deserved each other:

"They'd spoil another couple."

(Spoil as in ruin for any who are confused).


----------



## Manotas

ChicagoHeat12 said:


> I'm not gonna lie. I would've put with her because she's kinda hot. Lol


True, little hottie on those white shorts but still a spoiled brat,


----------



## sellkatsell44

ChicagoHeat12 said:


> I'm not gonna lie. I would've put with her because she's kinda hot. Lol


 that's okay, she probably knows that she can get away with it because she's kinda hot.

Only reason why this shiet went viral anyways was because that other passenger and his GF decided to film it and YouTube it. You think the driver who only accepted enough cash to replace his cellphone bill and maybeeeeeee pay a cable bill (as quoted in article) and didn't press charges(!!!) would have exposed her on the internet like that?

Psssh, he forgave her and bent over backwards like a good boy should.


----------



## Harleyfxdx1

Older Chauffeur said:


> A bit off topic, but how is it that he is allowed to drive with the huge dent in the door? I thought that was a no-no for Uber.


I agree with you his car was a piece of shit ... dented door and dented rear quarter panel plus enough shit in the front seat,that she threw out, to fill up a dumpster. Nice uber X image. .... that's what you get at $0.68 cents per mile


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

maui said:


> So shouldn't they have done that to Charles for Diana?


His Royal Highness Prince Charles didn't kill sweet Princess Diana. The car did.


----------



## MBENZ_GUY

SafeT said:


> Ouch.. looks like someone posted topless photos of her. Hard to tell if they are fake or not. Look real to me though. Quite a bad day for her.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=Anj...KEwiI-Jq-vLvKAhVMGh4KHdN_CJUQ_AUIBigB#imgrc=_


OOooooo-weeee. She gets a pass....lol.

Seriously, she shouldn't have her life ruined for behaving badly on one night. She appears to be a 20-something as well. Many of us are VERY lucky camera phones didn't exist back in our younger days. She deserves punishment (e.g. fine, community service, civil lawsuit) and then she learns a lesson and moves on. I didn't like the driver pushing her down. I would have much rather he gave her some hard talk to shew her away or just call the cops and stand guard at his car. People know who they can and can't screw with. This poor driver was too daggone soft, but I do admire his ability to stay calm (minus the push).


----------



## Bill Collector

Harleyfxdx1 said:


> I agree with you his car was a piece of shit ... dented door and dented rear quarter panel plus enough shit in the front seat,that she threw out, to fill up a dumpster. Nice uber X image. .... that's what you get at $0.68 cents per mile


And she still chose to hop in that car. Uber On!


----------



## MBENZ_GUY

Coachman said:


> I'm sorry. I don't agree with those who are applauding this driver for standing there doing nothing while she trashed his vehicle. You have a right under the law to use "reasonable force" to protect your property.
> 
> I would not have stood there and just watched her vandalize my car. No way.


We Texans have a different kind of legal system. Texas Law may have supported the driver shooting her after that knee to the family jewels.


----------



## MBENZ_GUY

Bill Collector said:


> And she still chose to hop in that car. Uber On!


The gentleman may be struggling financially and thus driving Uber -OR- he just realizes how pax can trash your car so he uses a POS to Uber.


----------



## Bill Collector

MBENZ_GUY said:


> The gentlemen may be struggling financially and thus driving Uber -OR- he just realizes how pax can trash your car so he uses a POS to Uber.


Agreed about the second point.... I've seen people driving Lexus and we don't even have luxury category in our market. I heard Lyft has higher car quality expectation. Anything to drop that cost per mile to less than 10 cents to survive Ubering!


----------



## MBENZ_GUY

Red said:


> Actually this guy got off easy, look what she did to the previous one:


DAAAAAMMM!!! Can you say "cry for help?" Maybe her ex-boyfriend cheated on her and was an Uber driver ...now she has a vendetta.

This young lady strikes me as one of the very intelligent book smart kids that earned a prestigious title and now thinks they are above everyone else. She probably was coddled all her life and told how beautiful and brilliant she is every 5 mins. This is the type of person that starts every conversation telling you she's a doctor and begging the compliment. I looked at her patient reviews and it sure seems like she has contempt even for her patients ...as if they're privileged to see her instead of her viewing her role as a service to mankind.

Just gotta pray for her. Aging has a way of humbling you and bringing about wisdom.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Cooluberdriver said:


> Nope she's not lying check out her LinkedIn profile.


Hey, even a Congressman/politician sometimes can't stand the stress of life and get drunk and crash into the White House' front gate or into a river or having an affair that surprises even the conspiracy theorists. But that was stress from public scrutiny and limelight. (Said Congressmen/politician, Mel Gibson, Charlie Sheen, Lohan)

This one here is the more common, folks with high-stress jobs. Financial risk stress and daily work stress. If you go to top schools all the way from private high school (four years) which got you into a great liberal arts undergrad school for four years before Harvard Medical School, then a few more years of residency. By the time you start making real money in your first year (for a lousy $150K or so in my state, $120K for GPs) they are more than half a million dollars in debt (student loan plus credit card spending). "Only" 50-60% of that if one goes through more affordable public institutions all the way ($250K to $300K). With that kind of debt to your name, sure, you still can buy a $450K house with your income level (bankers love doctors' house loans! Lawyers less so) within the first two years of working, but you know darn well at the back of your head that a revoke of your license will spell the end of all these many years of hard work (from age 14/15 at your private high school!) and hundreds of thousands of dollars of debt will be staring at your face still. Add that to the stressful work life as a physician. Every patient you see, 8 to 12 of them a day, can potentially be the one that (with the help of her attorney) bring you down. That makes a lot of them do things like de-stressing by binge drinking. Which of course then increases the chance of what they fear the most (losing it all) by leaps and bounds. Counter intuitive, yes. But totally understandable.


----------



## MBENZ_GUY

maui said:


> Lots of news articles has this blurb
> 
> *Miami Police say they responded to a call of a disturbance, but did not arrest her. Juan Cinco wrote online that the driver did not want to press charges and that Ramkissoon gave him a small amount of money as an apology.*​


Cash rules everything. Usually the rich can pay their way out of a jam. Driver: "why don't you kick down those digits too"


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

made the Washington Post today.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...doctor-suspended-after-attack-on-uber-driver/


----------



## howo3579

MBENZ_GUY said:


> Seriously, she shouldn't have her life ruined for behaving badly on one night. She appears to be a 20-something as well. Many of us are VERY lucky camera phones didn't exist back in our younger days.


Yes we behave like idiots when we are young and drunk. However idiot doesn't mean asshole. She behaved like an asshole.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Fuzzyelvis said:


> There's a saying my grandmother had about couples where they were both such awful people they deserved each other:
> 
> "They'd spoil another couple."
> 
> (Spoil as in ruin for any who are confused).


I am still confused. An awful couple will ruin another good couple? You mean, they will ruin another good couple who are in contact with them right? For those who do not have anything to do with the awful couple, the awful couple can't ruin them right? Still trying to understand your grandmother's wisdom so that I can pass it on to others in coming years.


----------



## MBENZ_GUY

howo3579 said:


> Yes we behave like idiots when we are young and drunk. However idiot doesn't mean asshole. She behaved like an asshole.


Those terms can go hand-in-hand. Plenty of us have been both idiots and a-holes in our younger days. For instance, the kids that went around hitting mailboxes with baseball bats. I'd say they embodied both terms...lol. I knew a kid that put his naked butt cheeks up against the outside glass of a burger king while people were on the opposite side eating. This happened in the 80's. Had this happened today, someone would have recorded video and posted online. Next thing this kid and his family are publicly shamed. Now, that kid was being an idiot and an a-hole and deserved to be punished and have his a** whooped, but I can only assume he was able to move on with life.


----------



## iSurge

She apparently avoided arrest after telling Miami police that she would lose her job if she were arrested and made a settlement with the Uber driver. That apparently wasn't enough for the internet to get a hold of her.


----------



## MBENZ_GUY

iSurge said:


> She apparently avoided arrest after telling Miami police that she would lose her job if she were arrested and made a settlement with the Uber driver. That apparently wasn't enough for the internet to get a hold of her.


She's "gonna learn today." Maybe she has family overseas and can go there and reboot.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

This has been nagging me for ten years at least. Have you noticed that all media reports use "alleged" correctly? But they also assumed something and are too lazy to use too many "alleged" or words like "who claimed to be an Uber driver" in their reports. It has become standard practice in all media reports to not question the claims of people's identity in a news report. Which goes against fundamental journalism's standard of needing three independent (i.e., unrelated) sources to confirm, personally, to the reporter.

So, you will read news reports like ... the bartender allegedly hit the customer....

In the above sentence, the bartender and the customer are reported as facts as claimed either by themselves or by bystanders (sometimes the bystanders are eyewitnesses to the incident, sometimes they are not and just passing claims by other eyewitnesses). At least the reporter were at the scene, either during or after the incident, and with some eyewitnesses.

In this WaPo report, the reporter(s) wasn't at the scene. They are assuming he is an Uber driver because everybody else say so?

I am glad in a court of law, the first thing the judge does is to swear everyone into agreeing to tell the truth, followed by identifying people under oaths.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

iSurge said:


> She apparently avoided arrest after telling Miami police that she would lose her job if she were arrested and made a settlement with the Uber driver. That apparently wasn't enough for the internet to get a hold of her.


If she is banned from practicing medicine, if such standard is upheld, then we would be losing up to half of our doctors, lawyers, teachers, dentists, engineers. I don't mind that. But that is a fact that we have to live with is we push for such a standard.


----------



## Coachman

MBENZ_GUY said:


> Seriously, she shouldn't have her life ruined for behaving badly on one night.


Why? Because she's a woman? Because she's pretty? Because she's a doctor?

I have a little bit of sympathy for her. But then, I also had a little bit of sympathy for the Taco Bell executive. And I was roundly rebuked on the board for that. There wasn't anybody, it seems, who wanted to give him a break.


----------



## Coachman

ClevelandUberRider said:


> If she is banned from practicing medicine, if such standard is upheld, then we would be losing up to half of our doctors, lawyers, teachers, dentists, engineers. I don't mind that. But that is a fact that we have to live with is we push for such a standard.


I strongly disagree with your assertion that half of all professional people have behaved or would behave in such an outrageous manner. It's just not true. Most people are able to control themselves even when they are heavily drunk. And of those who act out like this woman did, you can generally find some kind of abnormal behavior when they're sober. I guarantee you she has some sort of emotional problems. Enough, at least, to question whether she should have a medical license.


----------



## MBENZ_GUY

Coachman said:


> Why? Because she's a woman? Because she's pretty? Because she's a doctor?
> 
> I have a little bit of sympathy for her. But then, I also had a little bit of sympathy for the Taco Bell executive. And I was roundly rebuked on the board for that. There wasn't anybody, it seems, who wanted to give him a break.


Nothing to do with gender, beauty, or occupation ...just believe in 2nd chances and fair punishment. I believe our country has become entirely too punitive and we're too quick to discard people. We also tend to forget our own transgressions while we're joining the lynch mob. For some people the only difference between them and Anjali Ramkissoon is they didn't get caught. I don't like what she did whatsoever, but lets balance this out against any good she's done too. This lady is getting her punishment right now. Google her name.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

howo3579 said:


> Yes we behave like idiots when we are young and drunk. However idiot doesn't mean asshole. She behaved like an asshole.


 Repeatedly -
over a ten minute period -
treating another human being like trash...
and becoming aware of her stupidity ONLY after finding herslef in the back of a police car
AND only out of concern for her medical lisence.

Should this event end her life? Of course not... but it will color the direction it goes from here.

And as an aside: 30 years old with advanced post-doctoral work under her belt is not a college freshman who just screws up one night.

(not directing any of this at you... just using your post as the one to finally vent)


----------



## MBENZ_GUY

Coachman said:


> I strongly disagree with your assertion that half of all professional people have behaved or would behave in such an outrageous manner. It's just not true. Most people are able to control themselves even when they are heavily drunk. And of those who act out like this woman did, you can generally find some kind of abnormal behavior when they're sober. I guarantee you she has some sort of emotional problems. Enough, at least, to question whether she should have a medical license.


Ain't nobody perfect under the sun. I agree that some professions should be held to a higher standard (eg clergy, doctors, lawyers, politicians) and although ClevelandUberRider may have overstated the percentage of bad boys, the point is none of them are perfect. Maybe many can control their anger but some have cheated, lied, and so on at one point or another. So that leads us to comparing sins. "I was bad, but not THAT bad."


----------



## Coachman

MBENZ_GUY said:


> Nothing to do with gender, beauty, or occupation ...just believe in 2nd chances and fair punishment. I believe our country has become entirely too punitive and we're too quick to discard people. We also tend to forget our own transgressions while we're joining the lynch mob. For some people the only difference between them and Anjali Ramkissoon is they didn't get caught. I don't like what she did whatsoever, but lets balance this out against any good she's done too. This lady is getting her punishment right now. Google her name.


I don't disagree with you in principle. Going viral (in a bad way) can ruin someone's life. Every time the police arrive at a scene now, the phones come out and people start videoing in hopes of catching a "bad cop" in action. No one ever says let's "balance" the bad act out against any good the cop's done. It's just part of life now.


----------



## MBENZ_GUY

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Repeatedly -
> over a ten minute period -
> treating another human being like trash...
> and becoming aware of her stupidity ONLY after finding herslef in the back of a police car
> AND only out of concern for her medical lisence.
> 
> Should this event end her life? Of course not... but it will color the direction it goes from here.
> 
> And as an aside: 30 years old with advanced post-doctoral work under her belt is not a college freshman who just screws up one night.
> 
> (not directing any of this at you... just using your post as the one to finally vent)


She should know better for sure ...but even with the facts above stated, it sometimes takes hitting rock bottom to see yourself.

Have you ever done anything you wish you could take back? Just imagine if it was recorded. I got into a shouting match with my cray cray ex-wife out in the street. My daughter was in the house but I'm sure she could hear. Both my ex and I lost our heads and are very thankful we didn't end up on worldstar.com.


----------



## MBENZ_GUY

Coachman said:


> I don't disagree with you in principle. Going viral (in a bad way) can ruin someone's life. Every time the police arrive at a scene now, the phones come out and people start videoing in hopes of catching a "bad cop" in action. No one ever says let's "balance" the bad act out against any good the cop's done. It's just part of life now.


Very true ...but cops used to get the benefit of the doubt until some bad apples were exposed. The blue code of silence helps the bad apples get away with murder (literally). This hurts the 98% of good cops and the public trust.


----------



## Coachman

MBENZ_GUY said:


> Very true ...but cops used to get the benefit of the doubt until some bad apples were exposed. The blue code of silence helps the bad apples get away with murder (literally). This hurts the 98% of good cops and the public trust.


What video cameras have really exposed is that we've largely got a myth about good cops and bad cops. Most of the questionable incidents we've seen lately are just that... questionable. And there are people who side with the cops and people who don't. There's a case right now in DFW where a cop in a high school broke up a nasty fight between two girls. In the process, he slammed one of the girls to the ground. It looked to me like a fair and reasonable take down. But of course the girl's family is suing and wants the cop prosecuted.


----------



## Uber-Doober

ABC123DEF said:


> This is what we get paid the crap rates to put up with random entitled scumbags and princesses in our private vehicles for? There should be a $200.00 "stupid pax fee" that we can request in addition to the "cleaning fee".


^^^
The driver should not have declined to press charges.... she obviously physically assaulted him. 
BTW.... now he's probably facing repercussions from Uber for driving with body damage to his car.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

MBENZ_GUY said:


> She should know better for sure ...but even with the facts above stated, it sometimes takes hitting rock bottom to see yourself. Have you ever done anything you wish you could take back?


 Not in the way she did... that I can recall - but, there for the grace of god?


> I got into a shouting match with my cray cray ex-wife out in the street. My daughter was in the house but I'm sure she could hear. Both my ex and I lost our heads and are very thankful we didn't end up on worldstar.com.


 Getting into a kerfuffle with your spouse - or anyone you have a personal relationship with (especially a close, long-term relationship with) - is not the same as treating a complete stranger as if their only purpose on earth is to serve your persoanl whims. Know what I mean?

This is a 30 year old, educated, accomplished woman of privilege - [parents supported her through med school - parents supported her sister through law school (good for them!) ] - who still lives at home and *appears* to have zero notion of the value of other human beings other than as they relate to her. I'm sure her friends and family love her - and I'm sure they all think she's an angel.

I've been mulling this whole thing over for a day now trying to sort out my feelings - about the calm of the driver (a freakin' hero in my book), my sadness at witnessing her bad behavior... my sadness at how this will effect her curent life and how it may follow her for many years to come... and I just can't help always coming back to her 'remorse' as she sat in the poilce car... not remorse for her behavior or how she treated the driver, but her concern over her own position in life.

It's going to take a lot to convince me that this dark angel doesn't deserve absolutely everything that is coming her way. And as much as I wish the incident had never happened, part of me is glad that maybe, just maybe, this will help her find a better path in life. (yeah, I know - doubtful... but I do hope that this makes her a better doctor - and a better person)


----------



## Red

MBENZ_GUY said:


> DAAAAAMMM!!! Can you say "cry for help?" Maybe her ex-boyfriend cheated on her and was an Uber driver ...now she has a vendetta.
> 
> This young lady strikes me as one of the very intelligent book smart kids that earned a prestigious title and now thinks they are above everyone else. She probably was coddled all her life and told how beautiful and brilliant she is every 5 mins. This is the type of person that starts every conversation telling you she's a doctor and begging the compliment. I looked at her patient reviews and it sure seems like she has contempt even for her patients ...as if they're privileged to see her instead of her viewing her role as a service to mankind.
> 
> Just gotta pray for her. Aging has a way of humbling you and bringing about wisdom.


http://www.upworthy.com/a-short-com...ct-explanation-of-privilege-ive-ever-seen?g=2


----------



## Coachman

Michael - Cleveland said:


> It's going to take a lot to convince me that this dark angel doesn't deserve absolutely everything that is coming her way.)


Dark Angel... what a perfect description.

Normal people don't snap when they're drunk and become terrors. It's an indication of a troubled mind.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Not in the way she did... that I can recall - but, there for the grace of god? Getting into a kerfuffle with your spouse - or anyone you have a personal relationship with (especially a close, long-term relationship with) - is not the same as treating a complete stranger as if their only purpose on earth is to serve your persoanl whims. Know what I mean?
> 
> This is a 30 year old, educated, accomplished woman of privilege - [parents supported her through med school - parents supported her sister through law school (good for them!) ] - who still lives at home and *appears* to have zero notion of the value of other human beings other than as they relate to her. I'm sure her friends and family love her - and I'm sure they all think she's an angel.
> 
> I've been mulling this whole thing over for a day now trying to sort out my feelings - about the calm of the driver (a freakin' hero in my book), my sadness at witnessing her bad behavior... my sadness at how this will effect her curent life and how it may follow her for many years to come... and I just can't help always coming back to her 'remorse' as she sat in the poilce car... not remorse for her behavior or how she treated the driver, but her concern over her own position in life.
> 
> It's going to take a lot to convince me that this dark angel doesn't deserve absolutely everything that is coming her way. And as much as I wish the incident had never happened, part of me is glad that maybe, just maybe, this will help her find a better path in life. (yeah, I know - doubtful... but I do hope that this makes her a better doctor - and a better person)


^^^
Did I miss something?
In the video I didn't see her sitting in the back of a patrol car.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

MBENZ_GUY said:


> OOooooo-weeee. She gets a pass....lol.
> 
> Seriously, she shouldn't have her life ruined for behaving badly on one night. She appears to be a 20-something as well. Many of us are VERY lucky camera phones didn't exist back in our younger days. She deserves punishment (e.g. fine, community service, civil lawsuit) and then she learns a lesson and moves on. I didn't like the driver pushing her down. I would have much rather he gave her some hard talk to shew her away or just call the cops and stand guard at his car. People know who they can and can't screw with. This poor driver was too daggone soft, but I do admire his ability to stay calm (minus the push).


She's 30 apparently. Just how old do you think you have to be these days to be responsible for your actions?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

ClevelandUberRider said:


> I am still confused. An awful couple will ruin another good couple? You mean, they will ruin another good couple who are in contact with them right? For those who do not have anything to do with the awful couple, the awful couple can't ruin them right? Still trying to understand your grandmother's wisdom so that I can pass it on to others in coming years.


If they each had different partners that would be 2 couples to avoid. Not just 1. By being together they didn't f***up anyone else.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Fuzzyelvis said:


> She's 30 apparently. Just how old do you think you have to be these days to be responsible for your actions?


^^^
Just like that former Taco Bell executive. 
When trying to come up with a decision on that 5 Mil. suit, I hope that the jury asks the same question.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

MBENZ_GUY said:


> DAAAAAMMM!!! Can you say "cry for help?" Maybe her ex-boyfriend cheated on her and was an Uber driver ...now she has a vendetta.


LOL! Yeah... sure. I don't gamble much, but I'll bet you all my Uber earnings for life that this woman would not be caught dead dating an Uber driver! (one of the news reports did name a 'boyfriend' - not that that has anything to with anything)



> Just gotta pray for her.
> Aging has a way of humbling you and bringing about wisdom.


... or making you grumpy and bitter!


----------



## North End Eric

Coachman said:


> Dark Angel... what a perfect description.
> 
> Normal people don't snap when they're drunk and become terrors. It's an indication of a troubled mind.


Her trouble is that she is entitled, spoiled and was just drunk enough to have a total meltdown when hearing the word she so seldom hears...NO.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Imagine how she's gonna be treating her patients.


----------



## oobaah

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I just can't help always coming back to her 'remorse' as she sat in the poilce car... not remorse for her behavior or how she treated the driver, but *her concern over her own position in life*.


This is the evil that I saw too....and for that, I wish the driver delivered some reality into her spoiled, entitled, privileged mind (through whatever means necessary)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

iSurge said:


> She apparently avoided arrest after telling Miami police that she would lose her job if she were arrested and made a settlement with the Uber driver. That apparently wasn't enough for the internet to get a hold of her.


She avoided arrest becuase no charges were pressed by the driver - no police report filed.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Hey, even a Congressman/politician sometimes can't stand the stress of life and get drunk and crash into the White House' front gate or into a river or having an affair that surprises even the conspiracy theorists. But that was stress from public scrutiny and limelight. (Said Congressmen/politician, Mel Gibson, Charlie Sheen, Lohan)
> 
> This one here is the more common, folks with high-stress jobs. Financial risk stress and daily work stress. If you go to top schools all the way from private high school (four years) which got you into a great liberal arts undergrad school for four years before Harvard Medical School, then a few more years of residency. By the time you start making real money in your first year (for a lousy $150K or so in my state, $120K for GPs) they are more than half a million dollars in debt (student loan plus credit card spending). "Only" 50-60% of that if one goes through more affordable public institutions all the way ($250K to $300K). With that kind of debt to your name, sure, you still can buy a $450K house with your income level (bankers love doctors' house loans! Lawyers less so) within the first two years of working, but you know darn well at the back of your head that a revoke of your license will spell the end of all these many years of hard work (from age 14/15 at your private high school!) and hundreds of thousands of dollars of debt will be staring at your face still. Add that to the stressful work life as a physician. Every patient you see, 8 to 12 of them a day, can potentially be the one that (with the help of her attorney) bring you down. That makes a lot of them do things like de-stressing by binge drinking. Which of course then increases the chance of what they fear the most (losing it all) by leaps and bounds. Counter intuitive, yes. But totally understandable.


As opposed to the person working at a minimum wage job with NO savings who will end up homeless if their hours are cut.

My ex boss was a doctor. If he lost his license tomorrow he could live the next 20 years just by selling his house and living on the equity. Not to mention the money he has socked away.

If you are making $100.000 a year and paying $30,000 in student loans you still have more after tax income than most people. And your potential is going up faster.

Cry me a river about stress. stress is not being able to stretch the food stamps to the end of the month to feed your kids.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Did I miss something?
> In the video I didn't see her sitting in the back of a patrol car.


Yes, you missed something. hehe... Read the comments made by the guy who took the video.
(They're reported in most of the news reports - and in his YouTube post of the video).


----------



## SafeT

Hey. Florida is a two party recording concent state. I wonder if she will pull a Taco Bell guy and say the video was illegal.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

oobaah said:


> This is the evil that I saw too....and for that, I wish the driver delivered some reality into her spoiled, entitled, privileged mind (through whatever means necessary)


That's the thing. This shows she KNEW her actions were wrong and could get her fired. But she only cared when she thought someone who mattered would find out. As always it was all about her.

Right now I bet she's ONLY sorry she got caught. She probably blames the driver. But she'll say the right things when she thinks it will help.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

SafeT said:


> Hey. Florida is a two party recording concent state. I wonder if she will pull a Taco Bell guy and say the video was illegal.


I think when you're screaming your head off on a public street the argument would be that you have NO expectation of privacy AND that you WANTED to be heard and therefore did give consent.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Fuzzyelvis said:


> She probably blames the driver. But she'll say the right things when she thinks it will help.


Nope - the driver tried to make it all go away - she'll blame 'Juan Cinco', who shot and posted the video.
It's the video that is and will continue to be the source of her grief. Well, that and her own behavior.


----------



## D Town

notfair said:


> From living life and witnessing this stuff for many years. That is the culture. I rarely watch tv. Don't even know the show or network you are talking about.


I don't know where the heck you live but seeing as how I AM a black man born with a massive extended family across Michigan, Ohio, Texas, Pennsylvania, Florida, and California that communicate and get together regularly I think I have a pretty strong immersion into what "the culture" actually is. No neigborhood I've ever lived in and no friends have I ever had preached anything like that in all the years I've been on this Earth. You don't punch a woman unless that woman is bigger than you or you're in real danger of getting real hurt. My family would have been fine with me yanking her out of my car and depositing her ass on the sidewalk but that bus driver went too far. I don't know what crap neighborhood YOU stayed in to witness whatever you claim to witness but I'm here to tell you straight up don't put that claim on my blood, friend.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Red posted a link to this earlier...
but it deserves to be more than just a link:


----------



## D Town

Cam11b said:


> This is outrageous! I can't believe she would have such nerve! This is precisely what happens *when you don't tip your driver*: Your junk ends up on Youtube!


If the genders were reversed that man would be in prison...this woman got a 1 day suspended sentence even after she lied to the cops...what the actual f***...

http://www.nola.com/crime/index.ssf/2015/02/new_orleans_attorney_caught_in.html


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

MBENZ_GUY said:


> The gentlemen may be struggling financially and thus driving Uber -OR- he just realizes how pax can trash your car so he uses a POS to Uber.


I think the press should always assume, unless proven otherwise, that...

UberX drivers = Below Poverty Poor People.


----------



## D Town

makes_sense said:


> Where did you read this they said she wasn't even arrested there was alot of outrage down here by citzenry about that if it had been another class of person omg but I don't think they would of let her go if she was kicking police officers no way not in miami


I read it in the video's description. This was recorded and uploaded by the pax who actual ordered the Uber. He witnessed the whole thing therefore I trust his version. What does he have to gain by lying? She didn't assault him. Independent witness testimony is the gold standard for a reason.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

A lot of stupid but otherwise healthy celebs did not know why many of them die young from diseases. Their snobbish and obnoxious behaviors make waiters and chefs put cancerous and other shi* in their food and drinks.

The smarter celebs (Julia is one such smartie) when they are at a restaurant (and if their cover is blown) they will send the food back twenty some times until either (A) those inside the kitchen have exhausted their saliva, pee, dried feces, ground human hair, etc., or (B) they are tired of doing this because they can't be sure if their handiwork this 23th plate will make it into the celeb's body or just get sent back in again.

So, by the 25th or 30th time, finally, the chance of the food being not contaminated is that much higher. And finally, the celeb can enjoy her food without worry.

Some servers or chefs don't get it. They are like, this is made just the way she wanted. She asked for it this way, and we did it! I don' understand!


----------



## makes_sense

D Town said:


> I read it in the video's description. This was recorded and uploaded by the pax who actual ordered the Uber. He witnessed the whole thing therefore I trust his version. What does he have to gain by lying? She didn't assault him. Independent witness testimony is the gold standard for a reason.


Its only in 10,000 articles online they let her go doesn't he's lucky he has a video but don't you need a report to fix the dent how did she put that dent in his door ?????


----------



## D Town

makes_sense said:


> Its only in 10,000 articles online they let her go doesn't he's lucky he has a video but don't you need a report to fix the dent how did she put that dent in his door ?????


....what...?


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

I have always underestimated the power of money. But reality has always kicked me and woke me up.

Cases in point:

Money can buy the driver's agreement not to press charges. Even though he should.

A wealthy politician can buy a famous person's endorsement even though that famous person has up to this point been always supporting another (poorer) candidate.

People killing others for a $300 pair of shoes.

TNC drivers leave home, brace the bitter winter all for 87 cents per mile.


----------



## D Town

ClevelandUberRider said:


> I have always underestimated the power of money. But reality has always kicked me and woke me up.
> 
> Cases in point:
> 
> Money can buy the driver's agreement not to press charges. Even though he should.
> 
> A wealthy politician can buy a famous person's endorsement even though that famous person has up to this point been always supporting another (poorer) candidate.
> 
> People killing others for a $300 pair of shoes.
> 
> TNC drivers leave home, brace the bitter winter all for 87 cents per mile.


To be fair, money IS a remedy for a number of my ills however there comes a certain point where I just don't give a damn if it COST me money and I want to see the party that wronged me fry...probably only metaphorically.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

ClevelandUberRider said:


> I think the press should always assume...


The press should never assume anything.
Their job is to do what others don't - refrain from making assumptions.


----------



## HEM66

Wow, never driving again.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Ziggy said:


> On a positive note ... she didn't go ballistic while operating on a patient (yet)


POST #:241/Ziggy: She's a.Resident
N E U R O L O G I S T
not a NeuroSurgeon. Surgeons are
very careful with their hands.


----------



## Lack9133

Sad to say, but if this was a taxi driver she did this to, this would have never made news and she would have never been suspended from her job.


----------



## WHICHUBERUBE

A little more tricky buying off the internet. Hospital FB:

I've recently experienced headaches and yes, sleeping problems. I have heard that there is a known treatment of a knee to the nuts that may resolve these problems. Is this true?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Lack9133 said:


> Sad to say, but if this was a taxi driver she did this to, this would have never made news and she would have never been suspended from her job.


Sad? It wasn't a taxi driver - it was a private car that was engaged for service by someone else.


----------



## Cam11b

Screw the mints and guarantee 5-stars for every Miami UberX fare!


----------



## uber strike

Older Chauffeur said:


> A bit off topic, but how is it that he is allowed to drive with the huge dent in the door? I thought that was a no-no for Uber.


Cheap rates=Cheap service. Cheap cars. Dangerous pax.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST #:241/Ziggy: She's a.Resident
> N E U R O L O G I S T
> not a NeuroSurgeon. Surgeons are
> very careful with their hands.





ClevelandUberRider said:


> In this WaPo report, the reporter(s) wasn't at the scene. They are assuming he is an Uber driver because everybody else say so?


No, not because 'everybody else' said so... because the Uber Pax who had called the car and is, allegeldy, the one who shot the video reported that it was his Uber driver.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

HEM66 said:


> Wow, never driving again.


going to use Uber instead?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

TylerLee_C said:


> My question is how in the hell did he pass uber inspection with that fat ass dent in the back door panel?


POST # 258/TylerLee_C : "Ahoy!" & Wel-
come to UP.Net Forums
from Clearing skies at Sunset Marco Island
on Florida's Wild SSW Coast.

Good question ! I'm sure that many
Viewers are confused as to whether
Dr. Bat☆☆☆t Crazy had gone all
"San Diego Chimp" on the Driver's
car during the Period BEFORE the
YouTUBE commences.


----------



## Baby Cakes

20yearsdriving said:


> Amen
> 
> P.S. What would the fact that he launched her to the ground be ?
> She nearly smasher her head on side walk
> Also when he is holding her he never invoked a citizens arrest
> The kick came while " engaged "
> Also I think you can confirm cops use "discretion" when making a call on these types of incidents ( some many incidents at once turn the one in video in to a mild one ) ???


She moved he leg toward his crotch with violent intent.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Baby Cakes said:


> She moved he leg toward his crotch with violent intent.


Yes I'm sure a jury will agree 
Good luck


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Cam11b said:


> -She tried to hit him at least twice long before she got back in his car to clean it out.
> 
> -Notice I never said anything about "reasonable force," which is different from "justifiable use of force." I.e. He isn't a cop and we're not talking about him making an arrest. For private citizens in this state, it comes down to having the right to defend yourself without the duty to retreat, which is known as the "stand your ground law."


POST # 264/Cam11b : ABSOLUTELY !
Where is George 
Zimmerman when you REALLY need'im?

Bison Chortling [Justifiably] !


----------



## Cam11b

uber strike said:


> Cheap rates=Cheap service. Cheap cars. Dangerous pax.


You think this only happens in UberX and that it has anything to do with the rates? Lol.

This wasn't in the ghetto by any means, nor is her behavior typical of such areas. In fact, the most problematic fares in one night will spend $400-$1500+ for a room at a hotel, and $1000-$1500 per person at the club. Two couples riding together in an UberX can easily have just dropped $4000 at the club they were just picked up at. These are usually the most problematic, but they can also be your best fares.


----------



## uber strike

ColdRider said:


> So what's the point of this?
> 
> Are you guys going to try to get her fired??
> 
> I mean, the uber driver accepted her cash tip to make the problem go away. He fell for the tears of a pretty woman. He's an idiot but that's what he chose to do. She could have been arrested and would have to sit and think about her foolish behavior in a cell before someone bailed her out or was released.
> 
> My point is, the driver was happy with a few bucks (lmao) and chose not to pursue charges. (According to what I've read)
> 
> If it was a man, would the driver given him the same treatment?


we don't want her fired. Everyone makes mistakes. But we do want uber to acknowledge what we go through for these cheap ass rates. That's why many of us are quitting. next time it may be a man...driving at night is dangerous but we don't get paid extra.


----------



## MBENZ_GUY

Coachman said:


> What video cameras have really exposed is that we've largely got a myth about good cops and bad cops. Most of the questionable incidents we've seen lately are just that... questionable. And there are people who side with the cops and people who don't. There's a case right now in DFW where a cop in a high school broke up a nasty fight between two girls. In the process, he slammed one of the girls to the ground. It looked to me like a fair and reasonable take down. But of course the girl's family is suing and wants the cop prosecuted.


Uhhhhhh...there's some cops that don't need to be on the force. There's also some good cops that have bad days. Depending where you live and your socioeconomic status ...this can flavor your opinion of law enforcement.


----------



## D Town

Cam11b said:


> You think this only happens in UberX and that it has anything to do with the rates? Lol.
> 
> This wasn't in the ghetto by any means, nor is her behavior typical of such areas. In fact, the most problematic fares in one night will spend $400-$1500+ for a room at a hotel, and $1000-$1500 per person at the club. Two couples riding together in an UberX can easily have just dropped $4000 at the club they were just picked up at. These are usually the most problematic, but they can also be your best fares.


From my experience, the entitled are short distance, cheap, and difficult. They put no money in my pocket, are disrespectful, and hurt my rating. The best fares were business folks to the airport and working class people who may live in the "ghetto". Best tips and longest fares.


----------



## D Town

uber strike said:


> we don't want her fired. Everyone makes mistakes.


Bull. I want her fired. Mistakes CAN be made but this was above and beyond just being dickish. She attacked this man and destroyed his property. I'd expect them to fire any cop that did this - and they HAVE - and I don't give this woman a pass because she's physically attractive.


----------



## uber strike

D Town said:


> Bull. I want her fired. Mistakes CAN be made but this was above and beyond just being dickish. She attacked this man and destroyed his property. I'd expect them to fire any cop that did this - and they HAVE - and I don't give this woman a pass because she's physically attractive.


 it's not your call. charges were not filed. But if you drive uber at night you'll get your chance.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

uber strike said:


> ... we do want uber to acknowledge what we go through for these cheap ass rates.


Are you saying you would be happy to put up with being treated like that if the rates were higher?
How much higher?
$0.50/mi? - $1.50/mi? What's your price...
how many 'flowers' do you need from me in order to put up with what I want?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Digits said:


> WOW, this video starts when most of the action is over, the dent seems to be the outcome of the drama by pushing and or kicking while in an attempt to get the girl out of the car. Just an observation here : the guy and girl are both Indians, this kind of behavior doesn't transpire just by a simple misunderstanding of getting into a wrong uber by an intoxicated highly educated female, it just seems to me that somehow there's jealousy and vengeance playing here and the guy seems to know the reason for her behavior. An ex lover kinda drama. What happened before the video starts will be a mystery.... How does it explain that he was driving for uber at the time of the incident?? Well, even if he was... Could it be that she recognized him while intoxicated and couldn't control her emotions. Girls when drunk behave in such rage and hysteria if they have been hurt or their hearts broken..


POST #:281/Digits: W R O N G ! A Sub-
Continental Driver
likely would have gone Totally Cray
Cray in response, procured some 
Flammable Liquid and returned to
Torch her!

This happens THOUSANDS of times/year
all over India, and most frequently is
referred to as an Honor Killing, despite
its Typical Cause being an Inadequate
Dowry paid to Husband's Family as part
of an Arranged Marriage. These are usu-
ally described as Cooking Accidents, and
Kerosene is the Accelerant.

Mentoring Bison: JEEPERS !


----------



## groovyguru

It's all part of the "haves" thinking they can dish it out on whom they presume to "have not." Only the dumbest of the "haves," though, get themselves into the kind of trouble this Dr. B**%* did. The rest of them remember everyone has a camera.


----------



## uber strike

it's not your call. No charges were filed. But no worries, if you drive uber at night you'll get your chance. With these cheap ass rates and cheap dangerous pax


----------



## MBENZ_GUY

Fuzzyelvis said:


> She's 30 apparently. Just how old do you think you have to be these days to be responsible for your actions?


Never said she shouldn't be responsible. I believe punishment is deserved. Just don't agree with the lynch mob mentally and those who want to see her lose everything. True enough, her actions got her to this place ...but the way this thing has become NATIONAL NEWS, wow. Not sure the ultimate punishment will fit the crime. I hope this moment in time leads to this person turning the corner for the better. I may have felt a tough punishment was warranted if the driver was physically harmed and felt the need to press charges.


----------



## uber strike

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Are you saying you would be happy to put up with being trated like that if the rates were higher?
> How much higher?
> $0.50/mi? - $1.50/mi? What's your price...
> how many 'flowers' do you need from me in order to put up with what I want?


drivers are willing to put up with that right now with cheap rates. why not get kicked in the balls for making 400 a week as opposed to 200 a week.


----------



## MBENZ_GUY

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Just like that former Taco Bell executive.
> When trying to come up with a decision on that 5 Mil. suit, I hope that the jury asks the same question.


The Taco Bell guy is guilty has charged, IMO. He pummeled the driver and was lucky to only get some pepper spray and lose his job. That was serious assault. If the Taco Bell guy just talked a lot and showed his drunken condition, then I might have more sympathy.


----------



## MBENZ_GUY

Michael - Cleveland said:


> LOL! Yeah... sure. I don't gamble much, but I'll bet you all my Uber earnings for life that this woman would not be caught dead dating an Uber driver! (one of the news reports did name a 'boyfriend' - not that that has anything to with anything)
> 
> ... or making you grumpy and bitter!


True and True.


----------



## MBENZ_GUY

uber strike said:


> drivers are willing to put up with that right now with cheap rates. why not get kicked in the balls for making 400 a week as opposed to 200 a week.


Going from $400 to $200/wk is a kick in the balls...LMAO!!!


----------



## MBENZ_GUY

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Cry me a river about stress. stress is not being able to stretch the food stamps to the end of the month to feed your kids.


I agree that poverty can be very painful, but the wealthy can hurt too ...just different problems. For instance, not knowing who they can trust and who only want to associate with them for financial gain. Also, losing important relationships over money. I've seen this in my own family. This is one reason why some people say "I don't want to be rich."


----------



## North End Eric

D Town said:


> I don't know where the heck you live but seeing as how I AM a black man born with a massive extended family across Michigan, Ohio, Texas, Pennsylvania, Florida, and California that communicate and get together regularly I think I have a pretty strong immersion into what "the culture" actually is. No neigborhood I've ever lived in and no friends have I ever had preached anything like that in all the years I've been on this Earth. You don't punch a woman unless that woman is bigger than you or you're in real danger of getting real hurt. My family would have been fine with me yanking her out of my car and depositing her ass on the sidewalk but that bus driver went too far. I don't know what crap neighborhood YOU stayed in to witness whatever you claim to witness but I'm here to tell you straight up don't put that claim on my blood, friend.


Agreed. The driver didn't restrain her or give her a sobering bichslap, he executed a perfect uppercut that would put most men on their ass. Looked like he's done a little boxing at some point in life.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

maui said:


> I wonder if Hooters is hiring. HOPEFULLY she will need to make a new career choice soon


POST # 313/maui: S....U....R....E....
"Hooters Patron
stabbed to death with SnowCrab claw.
Film at 11."


----------



## Cam11b

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Are you saying you would be happy to put up with being trated like that if the rates were higher?
> How much higher?
> $0.50/mi? - $1.50/mi? What's your price...
> how many 'flowers' do you need from me in order to put up with what I want?


It has nothing to do with the base rates because then you'll be screwing over everybody. Instead, let those that act obscene continue to pay for their obscene acts and leave the decent people out of it.


----------



## MBENZ_GUY

D Town said:


> Bull. I want her fired. Mistakes CAN be made but this was above and beyond just being dickish. She attacked this man and destroyed his property. I'd expect them to fire any cop that did this - and they HAVE - and I don't give this woman a pass because she's physically attractive.


Cops receive extensive training and are usually on duty in the videos I've seen. Now, the incident has gone viral and has caused her employer embarrassment ...yeah, she's in trouble.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Red said:


> Actually this guy got off easy, look what she did to the previous one:


POST # 319/Red : Kudos for your
finding THIS
TIDBIT ! I have NOT seen this in any 
of the Photo Compilations, yet.

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

ClevelandUberRider said:


> His Royal Highness Prince Charles didn't kill sweet Princess Diana. The car did.


POST #:326/ClevelandUberRider: Ah.....
Correction
Please ! It was Diana's I N E B R I A T E D
Chauffeur, harrassed by Paparazzi on
Motorcycles that sealed her Fate.


----------



## Zonie

There's a product of India's Caste system...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

MBENZ_GUY said:


> I agree that poverty is very painful, but the wealthy can hurt too ...just different problems. For instance, not knowing who they can trust and who only want to associate with them for financial gain. Also, losing important relationships over money. I've seen this in my own family. This is one reason why some people say "I don't want to be rich."


They may say "I don't want to be rich." They don't say "I want to be dirt poor and a paycheck away from homelessness."

I forget who the quote was from: "I've been rich and I've been poor and rich is better."


----------



## MBENZ_GUY

Fuzzyelvis said:


> They may say "I don't want to be rich." They don't say "I want to be dirt poor and a paycheck away from homelessness."


We all said that when we started driving for Uber...LMAO!


----------



## Coachman

MBENZ_GUY said:


> I agree that poverty can be very painful, but the wealthy can hurt too ...just different problems. For instance, not knowing who they can trust and who only want to associate with them for financial gain. Also, losing important relationships over money. I've seen this in my own family. This is one reason why some people say "I don't want to be rich."


Oh give me a break. For every new problem a rich person experiences there are ten that are solved by the money. And by the way, just because you're poor doesn't mean people aren't after you for your money.


----------



## MBENZ_GUY

Coachman said:


> Oh give me a break. For every new problem a rich person experiences there are ten that are solved by the money. And by the way, just because you're poor doesn't mean people aren't after you for your money.


Define "money." There are levels to this.

That's just the thing, money solves problems but can create new ones. Most of us don't give a darn about the "problems" of the wealthy because for many Americans, money seems to be the answer to most problems. We spend much of our time pursuing money and can be victimized by the lack of money/wealth. Obviously the wealthy know this and can use it to their advantage. Let use UBER as an example. They've had great success waiving a few shillings at hungry people all over the world.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

uber strike said:


> we don't want her fired. Everyone makes mistakes. But we do want uber to acknowledge what we go through for these cheap ass rates. That's why many of us are quitting. next time it may be a man...driving at night is dangerous but we don't get paid extra.


POST # 396/uber strike: DO NOT PRE-
SUME to speak on MY
Behalf ! Anjali has resources available
through her Miami Family to weather
the Future...in Medicine..or Out.

I hope
that the Driver, "Dentin Fender", gets
a Real Shark of an Attorney to $ue and
$ettle for MINIMALLY 6 FIGURES. This
guy clearly has a Long Fuse, but may
suffer [psychologically] more..eventu-
ally than "Taco Danny's" Driver has.

Bison: She has brought disgrace to her
☆ ☆ ☆ Hospital:...she...is.....T O A S T !


----------



## Cam11b

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 396/uber strike: DO NOT PRE-
> SUME to speak on MY
> Behalf ! Anjali has resources available
> through her Miami Family to weather
> the Future...in Medecine..or Out. I hope
> that the Driver, "Dentin Fender", gets
> a Real Shark of an Attorney to $ue and
> $ettle for MINIMALLY 6 FIGURES. This
> guy clearly has a Long Fuse, but may
> suffer [psychologically] more..eventu-
> ally than "Taco Danny's" Driver has.
> 
> Bison: She has brought disgrace to her
> ☆ ☆ ☆ Hospital:...she...is.....T O A S T !


Wow ...I can't even! Lol


----------



## D Town

MBENZ_GUY said:


> Cops receive extensive training and are usually on duty in the videos I've seen. Now, the incident has gone viral and has caused her employer embarrassment ...yeah, she's in trouble.


I posted a story just in this thread about a cop who did about the same thing OFF duty he not only got fired but is likely going to jail.

http://kfor.com/2015/11/12/off-duty-yukon-police-officer-arrested-for-allegedly-assaulting-woman/

Yes, cops do receive training however you don't need a class to teach you how to be a decent human being. If you haven't gotten it down by 30 its likely because you either haven't had consequences for your actions in the past or your just that sh*tty of a human being. If either or both of those things are true about her then that's all the MORE reason to come down on her now.


----------



## Cam11b

Again, I'm speechless. I'm with MBENZ_GUY on this one - this has gone totally lynch mob.


----------



## D Town

uber strike said:


> it's not your call. charges were not filed. But if you drive uber at night you'll get your chance.


I didn't say it was my call I'm saying its bullshit that certain people get a pass because they have money, they have an education, and/or they have good looks. There is always a segment jumping to their defense with, "Everyone makes mistakes. We shouldn't ruin their lives." Let someone ugly or poor f*** up and if anything gets said at all its usually derisive. Screw that. I'm tired of double standards and people getting off because the rules don't apply to them. That's the bullsh*t mentality that allowed Ethan Couch to get probation for murdering 4 people. Entirely too sick of this crap.


----------



## D Town

Cam11b said:


> Again, I'm speechless. I'm with MBENZ_GUY on this one - this has gone totally lynch mob.


Maybe I missed something here. What about this looks like a lynch mob? I don't want her physically hurt. I don't want where she lives published. I don't want her called and threatened. What I AM cool with is calling her employer and letting them know what we think of their employees going out and abusing the public. I AM for people knowing what kind of person she is before they put themselves or their loved ones in this woman's care. Anything more I don't agree with. How is that a lynch mob?


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Coachman said:


> I strongly disagree with your assertion that half of all professional people have behaved or would behave in such an outrageous manner. It's just not true. Most people are able to control themselves even when they are heavily drunk. And of those who act out like this woman did, you can generally find some kind of abnormal behavior when they're sober. I guarantee you she has some sort of emotional problems. Enough, at least, to question whether she should have a medical license.


Lots of medical doctors who treat such patients say that some people who act this way when they are drunk are actually very normal during the day while not intoxicated.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Repeatedly -
> over a ten minute period -
> treating another human being like trash...
> and becoming aware of her stupidity ONLY after finding herslef in the back of a police car
> AND only out of concern for her medical lisence.
> 
> Should this event end her life? Of course not... but it will color the direction it goes from here.
> 
> And as an aside: 30 years old with advanced post-doctoral work under her belt is not a college freshman who just screws up one night.
> 
> (not directing any of this at you... just using your post as the one to finally vent)


BTW, she does not have advanced "post-doctoral" work.


----------



## ubergordo

20yearsdriving said:


> She should be prosecuted
> 
> Driver needs training
> When he pushes her she could have easily cracked her skull


Dude she gave him a knee to the nuts; that was instant reflex...


----------



## 20yearsdriving

ubergordo said:


> Dude she gave him a knee to the nuts; that was instant reflex...


You're not looking @ the video objectively 
But if it satisfies your beating a "pax" fantasy 
Enjoy


----------



## D Town

20yearsdriving said:


> You're not looking @ the video objectively
> But if it satisfies your beating a "pax" fantasy
> Enjoy


Good to know you can justify someone trying to give you an involuntary vasectomy.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Fuzzyelvis said:


> She's 30 apparently. Just how old do you think you have to be these days to be responsible for your actions?


I have met many parents with several grown children, all problem kids, much worse than this doctor lady. These parents, they are in their late 50's and 60's. Still very irresponsible in their lives!

Immaturity knows no age boundaries.

(Edit: Changed "has" to "knows" in the last sentence.)


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If they each had different partners that would be 2 couples to avoid. Not just 1. By being together they didn't f***up anyone else.


I see it now. You mean they screw up another's life by marrying him/her. If so, totally agreed!


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Digits said:


> WOW, this video starts when most of the action is over, the dent seems to be the outcome of the drama by pushing and or kicking while in an attempt to get the girl out of the car.


Check the video again, and pause it when the rear door is in the shot. There is a long horizontal crease along the lower door which makes it look like the door was dented either while scraping another car/stationary object, or was hit while stationary itself by another vehicle- a sideswipe type accident.


----------



## ubergordo

20yearsdriving said:


> You're not looking @ the video objectively
> But if it satisfies your beating a "pax" fantasy
> Enjoy


Relax; maybe you been driving waaay too long mr 20 years in Tibet; I don't fantasize about beating a pax, let alone a woman. My comment was intended as a joke...
PS You now what? I really wasn't looking at the video"objectively" but is on video and that would self defense...


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Just like that former Taco Bell executive.
> When trying to come up with a decision on that 5 Mil. suit, I hope that the jury asks the same question.


If she gets her medical certification/license revoked and can longer practice medicine anymore in her life, then I have no doubt there will be a civil lawsuit from her against Uber. Some people don't mind spending 50-100K trying to shoot for $5M to $10M. Certainly not a family with money like hers.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

D Town said:


> Good to know you can justify someone trying to give you an involuntary vasectomy.


C'mon
Ask me the right question 
Should she go to jail : yes she should

When she kicks the cops 
She's got a long list of charges she can be charged with 
Cop does not need the driver to press charges

Cop used "discretion " he did not see the big deal 
Cop has seen it all 
This insident is small potatoes to him

Cop actually had the authority to make the fantasy happen 
Pepper spray , taser , body slam maybe a haymaker

He did not : that's why he is a cop

Let me agree with you guys on one thing 
The destruction of reputation was earned by her
She made her bed


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Uber-Doober said:


> Imagine how she's gonna be treating her patients.


In our fame-obsessed world.

Patient: "No way! You're that doctor on YouTube! You go girl! Can I have a pic with you?"


----------



## 20yearsdriving

ubergordo said:


> Relax; maybe you been driving waaay too long mr 20 years in Tibet; I don't fantasize about beating a pax, let alone a woman. My comment was intended as a joke...
> PS You now what? I really wasn't looking at the video"objectively" but is on video and that would self defense...


Read my reply above


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Fuzzyelvis said:


> As opposed to the person working at a minimum wage job with NO savings who will end up homeless if their hours are cut.
> 
> My ex boss was a doctor. If he lost his license tomorrow he could live the next 20 years just by selling his house and living on the equity. Not to mention the money he has socked away.
> 
> If you are making $100.000 a year and paying $30,000 in student loans you still have more after tax income than most people. And your potential is going up faster.
> 
> Cry me a river about stress. stress is not being able to stretch the food stamps to the end of the month to feed your kids.


FuzzyElvis, I was explaining things, not defending them.

Jared Diamond laments that in our society, trying to explain things is often interpreted as trying to defend those things.

I did mention, in case people like you misunderstand me, that I personally prefer that people like that be kicked out of their professions. I mentioned that even though the number of professionals may be significantly reduced because of that, I can accept that.


----------



## SafeT

She assaulted the guy and should have been arrested, jailed, etc.. but this has nothing to do with her job at a hospital. I don't see her wearing scrubs. If she was a fat cow this wouldn't even be news. People are stupid to use facebook, etc. It makes it too easy for people to grab all your info and photos, then use that info any way they wish if you get in the news. I see the news grabbing photos of dead people after aiplane accidents all the time. Don't use facebook people... Ps: they should send her for drug tests and a mental eval however to cover the hospital.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Wrong understanding of what reputation is 
Always assum you are being recorded your actions may bite you in the A 

I've never posted in this forum negative comments about my customers 
Just in case it may bite me in the A

My reputation is everything 
Will never risk it for a drunk or because I felt punked by her


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

SafeT said:


> Hey. Florida is a two party recording concent state. I wonder if she will pull a Taco Bell guy and say the video was illegal.


To answer that question, one needs to ask: is there money in it?

If yes, the answer is a resounding you betcha.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Michael - Cleveland said:


> The press should never assume anything.
> Their job is to do what others don't - refrain from making assumptions.


But the writer(s) to the article you linked assumed that the guy was an Uber driver without being on the scene.

But that is the standard now used by reporters. Has been for years. Driver says he works for Uber, boom the news says "an Uber driver" rather than " a man who claims to be an uber driver". So, the reporter assumed the driver's claim is true without checking any documentation.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

HEM66 said:


> Wow, never driving again.


UberX driving is generally for poor people to do to supplement their food stamps. Exceptions exist -- there are many drivers who are not poor and who do not depend on food stamps because they have other jobs, W-2 or business.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Lack9133 said:


> Sad to say, but if this was a taxi driver she did this to, this would have never made news and she would have never been suspended from her job.


Why not?


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

uber strike said:


> Cheap rates=Cheap service. Cheap cars. Dangerous pax.


Amen!


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Michael - Cleveland said:


> No, not because 'everybody else' said so... because the Uber Pax who had called the car and is, allegeldy, the one who shot the video reported that it was his Uber driver.


So, one source says so, it is then reported as a fact?


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Baby Cakes said:


> She moved he leg toward his crotch with violent intent.


She launched a small RPG surgically on a high value target intended as a weapon of mass destruction.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

ClevelandUberRider said:


> She launched a small RPG surgically on a high value target intended as a weapon of mass destruction.


Yeah !! That ^^^^


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 264/Cam11b : ABSOLUTELY !
> Where is George
> Zimmerman when you REALLY need'im?
> 
> Bison Chortling [Justifiably] !


Dear Mr Bison,

I think Georgie lately don't get high appear fees from talk show ghosts, so he decide lay low. He manager and PR pupil say to him lay low create value, when next come out can get higher appear fees because peeple will miss him by then.

Sinsirly, 
UberBorat


----------



## D Town

ClevelandUberRider said:


> I have met many parents with several grown children, all problem kids, much worse than this doctor lady. These parents, they are in their late 50's and 60's. Still very irresponsible in their lives!
> 
> Immaturity has no age boundaries.


The problem is mommy and daddy likely bail them out time and again instead of letting them suffer the consequences thus denying them the chance to LEARN that crap behavior has consequences.



ClevelandUberRider said:


> If she gets her medical certification/license revoked and can longer practice medicine anymore in her life, then I have no doubt there will be a civil lawsuit from her against Uber. Some people don't mind spending 50-100K trying to shoot for $5M to $10M. Certainly not a family with money like hers.


Anyone can sue anyone at any time. Doesn't mean they'll win. She'd be better served putting that money towards a new degree. She WON'T loose her medical license because of this unless it can be shown she's HEAVILY abusing drugs and alcohol to the point that its putting patients lives in danger. Maybe she has to go work in a clinic as a GP or as an ER doc because no prestigious hospitals want her name marring their image. It would NOT be a bad thing for her to have to work closely with common people treating common problems. That might actually do her some good and humanize her a little.



20yearsdriving said:


> C'mon
> Ask me the right question
> Should she go to jail : yes she should
> 
> When she kicks the cops
> She's got a long list of charges she can be charged with
> Cop does not need the driver to press charges
> 
> Cop used "discretion " he did not see the big deal
> Cop has seen it all
> This insident is small potatoes to him
> 
> Cop actually had the authority to make the fantasy happen
> Pepper spray , taser , body slam maybe a haymaker
> 
> He did not : that's why he is a cop
> 
> Let me agree with you guys on one thing
> The destruction of reputation was earned by her
> She made her bed


Yes the cops DO have desecration and it IS their call and no good cop is going to taze or pepper spray a prisoner they are that much bigger than who is also handcuffed unless they are SO out of control that they are still a danger (I had someone break a pair of cuffs on me once and more than one woman who was limber enough to get them in front of her). That means he has sense. The fact the cop didn't press any charges is up for pure speculation since he didn't give a statement. Maybe he thought she was cute, maybe he thought if the driver wasn't going to press charges after all this neither was he OR maybe it was part of an off the record deal that she cough up cash to fix his crap and no charges at all would be filed, or maybe he just didn't feel like doing the damn paperwork which would tie him up for hours of his life that he'd never get back. Who knows? I've had cops choke slam suspects who were handcuffed but mouthy. I've had cops look for extra charges to place on someone who wasn't fighting them at all and I just wanted escorted off my property. I've worked with cops whose idea of deescalating a situation was screaming and threatening an emotionally unstable drunk and then walking away leaving ME to calm him down and put em in a cab.

All that said, I'm going to err on the side of the cop knows what he's doing more often than not and assume he made a good judgement here unless and until I'm given evidence otherwise. All wronged parties saw no need to press charges. I'm almost certain if this had been a guy he'd be sitting in a cell but that's still just speculation on my part. I'm fine with this doctor suffering lasting reputation damage.


----------



## MBENZ_GUY

D Town said:


> Maybe I missed something here. What about this looks like a lynch mob? I don't want her physically hurt. I don't want where she lives published. I don't want her called and threatened. What I AM cool with is calling her employer and letting them know what we think of their employees going out and abusing the public. I AM for people knowing what kind of person she is before they put themselves or their loved ones in this woman's care. Anything more I don't agree with. How is that a lynch mob?


The lynch mob is the cyberspace gang. Like the people on the Jackson State facebook page that have read the riot act to this lady and the hospital. It's also the people in the comments sections of the webpages where the video is posted. She's catching hell from every corner. I also believe there are some people out there that simply join popular opinion and pile on or gang up just because it make them feel better. "She's horrible ...(crowd) yeah. She should be fired ...Yeah. She is the worst type of individual since Hitler ...YEAH!" Its easy to jump in with the crowd. It's hard to take time and wait for facts and be objective, especially if it goes against the majority.

"Cyberspace is the mob"


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST #:281/Digits: W R O N G ! A Sub-
> Continental Driver
> likely would have gone Totally Cray
> Cray in response, procured some
> Flammable Liquid and returned to
> Torch her!
> 
> This happens THOUSANDS of times/year
> all over India, and most frequently is
> referred to as an Honor Killing, despite
> its Typical Cause being an Inadequate
> Dowry paid to Husband's Family as part
> of an Arranged Marriage. These are usu-
> ally described as Cooking Accidents, and
> Kerosene is the Accelerant.
> 
> Mentoring Bison: JEEPERS !


Dear Mr Bison,

These Indiana lady Doctor she different from other Indiana girls. Indiana girls don't dress like dat. Indiana girls in pictures wear sari. At least cover everything up. She have scanteely clad pictures all ober de Internet. It's her way of scaring away tradition Indiana guys she hate to merry. She wants modern thinking American guys. She can't get any. Had to go home alone. So, she of cost blew up.

Sinsurly,
UberBorat
Uberkistan


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

MBENZ_GUY said:


> I agree that poverty can be very painful, but the wealthy can hurt too ...just different problems. For instance, not knowing who they can trust and who only want to associate with them for financial gain. Also, losing important relationships over money. I've seen this in my own family. This is one reason why some people say "I don't want to be rich."


Sir, you, I can tell, certainly have money!


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST #:326/ClevelandUberRider: Ah.....
> Correction
> Please ! It was Diana's I N E B R I A T E D
> Chauffeur, harrassed by Paparazzi on
> Motorcycles that sealed her Fate.


Dear Mr. Bison,

Of cost I new. I was joking, Uberkistan style.

Sinsurly,
UberBorat
Uberkistan


----------



## 20yearsdriving

D Town said:


> The problem is mommy and daddy likely bail them out time and again instead of letting them suffer the consequences thus denying them the chance to LEARN that crap behavior has consequences.
> 
> Anyone can sue anyone at any time. Doesn't mean they'll win. She'd be better served putting that money towards a new degree. She WON'T loose her medical license because of this unless it can be shown she's HEAVILY abusing drugs and alcohol to the point that its putting patients lives in danger. Maybe she has to go work in a clinic as a GP or as an ER doc because no prestigious hospitals want her name marring their image. It would NOT be a bad thing for her to have to work closely with common people treating common problems. That might actually do her some good and humanize her a little.
> 
> Yes the cops DO have desecration and it IS their call and no good cop is going to taze or pepper spray a prisoner they are that much bigger than who is also handcuffed unless they are SO out of control that they are still a danger (I had someone break a pair of cuffs on me once and more than one woman who was limber enough to get them in front of her). That means he has sense. The fact the cop didn't press any charges is up for pure speculation since he didn't give a statement. Maybe he thought she was cute, maybe he thought if the driver wasn't going to press charges after all this neither was he OR maybe it was part of an off the record deal that she cough up cash to fix his crap and no charges at all would be filed, or maybe he just didn't feel like doing the damn paperwork which would tie him up for hours of his life that he'd never get back. Who knows? I've had cops choke slam suspects who were handcuffed but mouthy. I've had cops look for extra charges to place on someone who wasn't fighting them at all and I just wanted escorted off my property. I've worked with cops whose idea of deescalating a situation was screaming and threatening an emotionally unstable drunk and then walking away leaving ME to calm him down and put em in a cab.
> 
> All that said, I'm going to err on the side of the cop knows what he's doing more often than not and assume he made a good judgement here unless and until I'm given evidence otherwise. All wronged parties saw no need to press charges. I'm almost certain if this had been a guy he'd be sitting in a cell but that's still just speculation on my part. I'm fine with this doctors suffering lasting reputation damage.


You just said it !!
You dumped your drunk on a cab driver 
( it's the norm )
Driver should be equally sensible to the circumstance


----------



## MBENZ_GUY

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Sir, you, I can tell, certainly have money!


Correction: I used to have money. I wasn't wealthy though. Just paycheck rich from a well paying Oil & Gas gig. That sh*t dried up quick after getting laid off. I have some family members that are truly wealthy (business & investment real estate owners). They deal with "rich people problems" daily. It's quite sad. It's nice to say that you know who your true friends are. It's a blessing to know your wife loves you for who you are cuz she damn sure didn't marry for money...lol.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Fuzzyelvis said:


> They may say "I don't want to be rich." They don't say "I want to be dirt poor and a paycheck away from homelessness."
> 
> I forget who the quote was from: "I've been rich and I've been poor and rich is better."


Which is better? Depends on how one lives her life.

Rich is better, in fact far better, if one follows a famous artist's advice...

The best is, to have a rich man's wealth, but to live like a pauper.


----------



## D Town

MBENZ_GUY said:


> The lynch mob is the cyberspace gang. Like the people on the Jackson State facebook page that have read the riot act to this lady and the hospital. It's also the people in the comments sections of the webpages where the video is posted. She's catching hell from every corner. I also believe there are some people out there that simply join popular opinion and pile on or gang up just because it make them feel better. "She's horrible ...(crowd) yeah. She should be fired ...Yeah. She is the worst type of individual since Hitler ...YEAH!" Its easy to jump in with the crowd. It's hard to take time and wait for facts and be objective, especially if it goes against the majority.


If THAT is your idea of a "lynch mob" then you need to not use that phrase any more.

A lot of people are pissed at her? What a shock. She acted like an entitled b****. Why is it strange that a lot of people find that type of behavior repugnant? Why SHOULDN'T she catch hell from every corner? All the facts? What other facts are we missing here? What did you see that would make what she's doing okay? There are times when what you see is what you get. I don't need a crowd to tell me someone acting like this deserves my disgust. You sound more like someone who just NEEDS to go against the flow.


----------



## Wyreless

D Town said:


> Maybe I missed something here. What about this looks like a lynch mob? I don't want her physically hurt. I don't want where she lives published. I don't want her called and threatened. What I AM cool with is calling her employer and letting them know what we think of their employees going out and abusing the public. I AM for people knowing what kind of person she is before they put themselves or their loved ones in this woman's care. Anything more I don't agree with. How is that a lynch mob?


*I am with you 100% Dtown*. This person could be working on my friend or family member. And I choose to not have that happen. And if she is allowed to continue practicing, there is nothing to say that she may lose her ability to control herself again. And we just cannot have a person in her profession acting as such.

I do not want this person getting away with this. I do not want to hear about this nice apology to the driver and the police department. This person made a decision to do this. (And to be honest I did not see her unable to walk or function or inable to speak, in that video) Does this reflect what a critical decision pertaining to someones life or medical disagnosis will be like?

And BTW, I will not be surprised one bit when we hear this is not an isolated incident. She made her gurney, now let her sleep in it. Let us also keep in mind this is not an 18 yr old ten on Spring Break who has made a mistake early in life. *This is a 30 yr old adult Doctor*. That scares me, allot.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Coachman said:


> Oh give me a break. For every new problem a rich person experiences there are ten that are solved by the money. And by the way, just because you're poor doesn't mean people aren't after you for your money.


Agreed. Cases in point:

1. Multi level marketing recruiters like to target people with just a few hundred dollars to screw them over per month.

2. TNCs targeting poor men and women as long as they have a good enough car (see how bad the car was in that latest doctor's case?).


----------



## uber strike

Ha


Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 396/uber strike: DO NOT PRE-
> SUME to speak on MY
> Behalf ! Anjali has resources available
> through her Miami Family to weather
> the Future...in Medicine..or Out.
> 
> I hope
> that the Driver, "Dentin Fender", gets
> a Real Shark of an Attorney to $ue and
> $ettle for MINIMALLY 6 FIGURES. This
> guy clearly has a Long Fuse, but may
> suffer [psychologically] more..eventu-
> ally than "Taco Danny's" Driver has.
> 
> Bison: She has brought disgrace to her
> ☆ ☆ ☆ Hospital:...she...is.....T O A S T ![/QUOTE have some mercy. people make mistakes. Just look at the way uber treats you and I bet you're still driving for them


----------



## D Town

20yearsdriving said:


> You just said it !!
> You dumped your drunk on a cab driver
> ( it's the norm )
> Driver should be equally sensible to the circumstance


I "dumped" him on a cab driver who the club used regularly and we had on speed dial. He made no small amount of cash bringing pax to the club and taking problem children home or to waffle house when need be. He was well compensated.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

MBENZ_GUY said:


> Define "money." There are levels to this.
> 
> That's just the thing, money solves problems but can create new ones. Most of us don't give a darn about the "problems" of the wealthy because for many Americans, money seems to be the answer to most problems. We spend much of our time pursuing money and can be victimized by the lack of money/wealth. Obviously the wealthy know this and can use it to their advantage. Let use UBER as an example. They've had great success waiving a few shillings at hungry people all over the world.


Amen!!


----------



## MBENZ_GUY

D Town said:


> If THAT is your idea of a "lynch mob" then you need to not use that phrase any more.
> 
> A lot of people are pissed at her? What a shock. She acted like an entitled b****. Why is it strange that a lot of people find that type of behavior repugnant? Why SHOULDN'T she catch hell from every corner? All the facts? What other facts are we missing here? What did you see that would make what she's doing okay? There are times when what you see is what you get. I don't need a crowd to tell me someone acting like this deserves my disgust. You sound more like someone who just NEEDS to go against the flow.


You're taking it literally. I'm using it metaphorically. You probably have a hard time in church. "A mighty fortress is our God? Pastor, you need to stop using the word fortress." LMAO. I'm not saying they're seeking actual death.

I'm not saying any of what she did is okay. You're essentially saying that everything she gets, she deserves. I disagree. She deserves punishment, but not a hanging.

Google her name and her photo appears next to;
Anjali Ramkissoon
Dr. Anjali Ramkissoon, a neurology resident employed by the Jackson Health System, has been placed on administrative leave after a controversial video involving an Uber driver went viral. WPTV.com

That's crazy. We just have to agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

D Town said:


> I "dumped" him on a cab driver who the club used regularly and we had on speed dial. He made a no small amount of cash bringing pax to the club and taking problem children home or to waffle house when need be. He was well compensated.


Yes I know it is the norm 
Us taxi guys are used to it 
I just got comped a 400.00 tab
At a local lower swanky place on New Years 
Why because I saved their liquor license many times
Last time I picked up at the mention place was 18 months ago , see the lasting loyalty

Now who is replacing the taxi man ??


----------



## D Town

MBENZ_GUY said:


> That's crazy. We just have to agree to disagree on this one.


I suppose we do. I feel if you act like a fool and attack people you shouldn't be surprised that people won't like you very much and likely will even tell you so and that your employer might be upset by this. You think that's harsh for some reason.


----------



## Coachman

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Lots of medical doctors who treat such patients say that some people who act this way when they are drunk are actually very normal during the day while not intoxicated.


And most college dudes who rape girls when they're drunk are actually very normal during the day when they're not intoxicated.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

SafeT said:


> She assaulted the guy and should have been arrested, jailed, etc.. but this has nothing to do with her job at a hospital. I don't see her wearing scrubs. If she was a fat cow this wouldn't even be news. People are stupid to use facebook, etc. It makes it too easy for people to grab all your info and photos, then use that info any way they wish if you get in the news. I see the news grabbing photos of dead people after aiplane accidents all the time. Don't use facebook people... Ps: they should send her for drug tests and a mental eval however to cover the hospital.


There were battery, assault, destruction of property, attempted deactivation of UberDriver's manhood...some of these are criminal, all can be civil. If a crime is observed, law enforcement should take action to enforce the law. But with overworked precincts, generally if the victims refuse to press charges, the law likely feels there is no justice to be served here because victim is not crying foul (being wronged/hurt).

But any adult can walk into that precinct and show the video and demand criminal charges be filed against her.


----------



## MBENZ_GUY

Wyreless said:


> *I am with you 100% Dtown*. This person could be working on my friend or family member. And I choose to not have that happen. And if she is allowed to continue practicing, there is nothing to say that she may lose her ability to control herself again. And we just cannot have a person in her profession acting as such.
> 
> I do not want this person getting away with this. I do not want to hear about this nice apology to the driver and the police department. This person made a decision to do this. (And to be honest I did not see her unable to walk or function or inable to speak, in that video) Does this reflect what a critical decision pertaining to someones life or medical disagnosis will be like?
> 
> And BTW, I will not be surprised one bit when we hear this is not an isolated incident. She made her gurney, now let her sleep in it. Let us also keep in mind this is not an 18 yr old ten on Spring Break who has made a mistake early in life. *This is a 30 yr old adult Doctor*. That scares me, allot.


Yeah! If she'll be a a**hole to an Uber driver, she really should never be a mother. YEAH! Lets tie her tubes. YEAH!

How long have you driven for Uber? Sh*t like this happens. It's wrong, but it happens. This site is full of horror stories. Most have never been caught on tape. IMO, Uber would never have deactivated if this didn't go viral. Had the driver shared the story with Customer Service, it would have been blown off.


----------



## D Town

20yearsdriving said:


> Yes I know it is the norm
> Us taxi guys are used to it
> I just got comped a 400.00 tab
> At a local lower swanky place on New Years
> Why because I saved their liquor license many times
> Last time I picked up at the mention place was 18 months ago , see the lasting loyalty
> 
> Now who is replacing the taxi man ??


I've carried more than one drunk away who couldn't walk for a nice upfront chunk of change. I should have handed out business cards with my phone number on em. Hell, maybe I could STILL do it...


----------



## 20yearsdriving

D Town said:


> I've carried more than one drunk away who couldn't walk for a nice upfront chunk of change. I should have handed out business cards with my phone number on em. Hell, maybe I could STILL do it...


Private clients , loyalty , repore , familiarity , predictability , guarantee 
are still alive and well
Many of my customers go back 20years


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

MBENZ_GUY said:


> Correction: I used to have money. I wasn't wealthy though. Just paycheck rich from a well paying Oil & Gas gig. That sh*t dried up quick after getting laid off. I have some family members that are truly wealthy (business & investment real estate owners). They deal with "rich people problems" daily. It's quite sad. It's nice to say that you know who your true friends are. It's a blessing to know your wife loves you for who you are cuz she damn sure didn't marry for money...lol.


Because of your background you understand the wealthy more than most of us normal people. You know well that there are wealthy (assets) then there are income rich. A lot of doctors pull in 150-250K for twenty years with not much wealth to show after twenty years. Because the more they make, the more they spend. A young doctor in my state makes 150K, after tax (most on this board I read when they talk about tax rates they think 10-15% total, these wealthy guys they think 40% or more) and after paying student loans and credit cards payments and house mortgage and car loans their cashflows are pretty tight actually! (But none of them feel tight because they keep swiping their credit cards).

These high income, not much assets professionals are described as "big hat, no cattle".

As in Texas ranchers. One who wears a big nice hat and spends money like sports cars rather than invest in assets, so have no assets (cattle).


----------



## D Town

MBENZ_GUY said:


> Yeah! If she'll be a a**hole to an Uber driver, she really should never be a mother. YEAH! Lets tie her tubes. YEAH!
> 
> How long have you driven for Uber? Sh*t like this happens. It's wrong, but it happens. This site is full of horror stories. Most have never been caught on tape. IMO, Uber would never have deactivated if this didn't go viral. Had the driver shared the story with Customer Service, it would have been blown off.


You realize that's only because without video its he said she said, correct? I think you're just doing this for reactions now...


----------



## UberXTampa

Ziggy said:


> On a positive note ... she didn't go ballistic while operating on a patient (yet)


How would you trust she wouldn't one day do that as well?

What if her patient is this uber driver? Unconceous.. Would you trust her?


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Coachman said:


> And most college dudes who rape girls when they're drunk are actually very normal during the day when they're not intoxicated.


Coachman, you might have misunderstood my reply to a poster. That poster said such people would have shown signs at their job. I was arguing she should be barred from professional practice. That poster was implying that there is no need for that, as she would have shown signs at her workplace. My reply says no for some you can't tell at work, implying that therefore, when such cases happen outside of work, they should be barred from their professional work. From your reply to my post you probably thought I meant to say if someone acts normal at work it should be okay, which is exactly the opposite of what I was arguing for.


----------



## UberXTampa

NOLA-Uber said:


> But, millions of people have heard about this incident now. Odds are, any new medical facility she may apply to work for will have heard about this and will think twice, or thrice, about adding this creature to their medical staff.
> She might be much better off practicing neurology in her native India.


Speaking of India..
She will soon find a hospital conquered by Indian MDs to open their arms for her.

Being Indian is often only the requirement for other Indians to hire one.


----------



## MBENZ_GUY

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Because of your background you understand the wealthy more than most of us normal people. You know well that there are wealthy (assets) then there are income rich. A lot of doctors pull in 150-250K for twenty years with not much wealth to show after twenty years. Because the more they make, the more they spend. A young doctor in my state makes 150K, after tax (most on this board I read when they talk about tax rates they think 10-15% total, these wealthy guys they think 40% or more) and after paying student loans and credit cards payments and house mortgage and car loans their cashflows are pretty tight actually! (But none of them feel tight because they keep swiping their credit cards).
> 
> These high income, not much assets professionals are described as "big hat, no cattle".
> 
> As in Texas ranchers. One who wears a big nice hat and spends money like sports cars rather than invest in assets, so have no assets (cattle).


True indeed sir. I was one of those fools that spent all I earned (luxury cars, endless stupid gagets, spoiling kids), but have learned my lesson this go 'round. If I told you what my wife and I were pulling in before the oil downturn, I'd get chased out of here...lol. What's the saying about a fool and his money?


----------



## MBENZ_GUY

D Town said:


> You realize that's only because without video its he said she said, correct? I think you're just doing this for reactions now...


Naw...just getting a laugh. You sorta made my point. There's plenty of idiot riders chronicled on this website that didn't get their day in public court due to lack of video. Had Taco Bell guy not been caught on tape, he'd be training people on Chalupas right now and taking Uber back and forth to work. As for the driver, he'd be healing nicely and completely ignored.

Let's face it, if you're an Uber rider for any period of time, you're bound to come across a driver that you'd like to kick in the balls. It's just the law of averages sir.


----------



## UberXTampa

Digits said:


> WOW, this video starts when most of the action is over, the dent seems to be the outcome of the drama by pushing and or kicking while in an attempt to get the girl out of the car. Just an observation here : the guy and girl are both Indians, this kind of behavior doesn't transpire just by a simple misunderstanding of getting into a wrong uber by an intoxicated highly educated female, it just seems to me that somehow there's jealousy and vengeance playing here and the guy seems to know the reason for her behavior. An ex lover kinda drama. What happened before the video starts will be a mystery.... How does it explain that he was driving for uber at the time of the incident?? Well, even if he was... Could it be that she recognized him while intoxicated and couldn't control her emotions. Girls when drunk behave in such rage and hysteria if they have been hurt or their hearts broken..


Now this makes a very good Indian movie.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

ClevelandUberRider said:


> BTW, she does not have advanced "post-doctoral" work.


BTW, she does.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

ClevelandUberRider said:


> So, one source says so, it is then reported as a fact?


The 'one source' is the eye witness.
No, anywhere, in any report, has disputed the fact that it was an Uber driver.


----------



## Coachman

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Coachman, you might have misunderstood my reply to a poster. That poster said such people would have shown signs at their job. I was arguing she should be barred from professional practice. That poster was implying that there is no need for that, as she would have shown signs at her workplace. My reply says no for some you can't tell at work, implying that therefore, when such cases happen outside of work, they should be barred from their professional work. From your reply to my post you probably thought I meant to say if someone acts normal at work it should be okay, which is exactly the opposite of what I was arguing for.


I probably did misunderstand. But I think there's a huge double standard in the way girls and guys are treated when they become violent drunks. How many people have watched this girl go on a rampage and laughed? Nobody was laughing at the Taco Bell executive when he went bizerk.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Coachman said:


> I probably did misunderstand. But I think there's a huge double standard in the way girls and guys are treated when they become violent drunks. How many people have watched this girl go on a rampage and laughed? Nobody was laughing at the Taco Bell executive when he went bizerk.


True 
How about that girl who ended with broken jaw video 
Don't know all details 
But seems the guy landed a few solid blows to the drunk girl


----------



## D Town

MBENZ_GUY said:


> Naw...just getting a laugh. You sorta made my point. There's plenty of idiot riders chronicled on this website that didn't get their day in public court due to lack of video. Had Taco Bell guy not been caught on tape, he'd be training people on Chalupas right now and taking Uber back and forth to work. As for the driver, he'd be healing nicely and completely ignored.
> 
> Let's face it, if you're an Uber rider for any period of time, you're bound to come across a driver that you'd like to kick in the balls. It's just the law of averages sir.


Not sure how that makes your point. It sounds like you're saying that since we don't catch ALL or even a significant portion of the jackasses dead to rights we should take it easy on the ones that we do catch. I struggle to wrap my head around how that makes sense.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

D Town said:


> The problem is mommy and daddy likely bail them out time and again instead of letting them suffer the consequences thus denying them the chance to LEARN that crap behavior has consequences.
> 
> Anyone can sue anyone at any time. Doesn't mean they'll win. She'd be better served putting that money towards a new degree. She WON'T loose her medical license because of this unless it can be shown she's HEAVILY abusing drugs and alcohol to the point that its putting patients lives in danger. Maybe she has to go work in a clinic as a GP or as an ER doc because no prestigious hospitals want her name marring their image. It would NOT be a bad thing for her to have to work closely with common people treating common problems. That might actually do her some good and humanize her a little.
> 
> Yes the cops DO have desecration and it IS their call and no good cop is going to taze or pepper spray a prisoner they are that much bigger than who is also handcuffed unless they are SO out of control that they are still a danger (I had someone break a pair of cuffs on me once and more than one woman who was limber enough to get them in front of her). That means he has sense. The fact the cop didn't press any charges is up for pure speculation since he didn't give a statement. Maybe he thought she was cute, maybe he thought if the driver wasn't going to press charges after all this neither was he OR maybe it was part of an off the record deal that she cough up cash to fix his crap and no charges at all would be filed, or maybe he just didn't feel like doing the damn paperwork which would tie him up for hours of his life that he'd never get back. Who knows? I've had cops choke slam suspects who were handcuffed but mouthy. I've had cops look for extra charges to place on someone who wasn't fighting them at all and I just wanted escorted off my property. I've worked with cops whose idea of deescalating a situation was screaming and threatening an emotionally unstable drunk and then walking away leaving ME to calm him down and put em in a cab.
> 
> All that said, I'm going to err on the side of the cop knows what he's doing more often than not and assume he made a good judgement here unless and until I'm given evidence otherwise. All wronged parties saw no need to press charges. I'm almost certain if this had been a guy he'd be sitting in a cell but that's still just speculation on my part. I'm fine with this doctor suffering lasting reputation damage.


The parents of grown kids, who are in their late 50s and 60s. It was them (the parents who are in their late 50s and 60s) who are still immature! Their kids' immaturity was already outlined by comparing to the unfortunate Doctor of "throwing out Uber drivers' tax-related receipts" fame. I was referring then to the parents' immaturity. Surprises me a lot still whenever I see cases like that.


----------



## NachonCheeze

20yearsdriving said:


> She should be prosecuted
> 
> Driver needs training
> When he pushes her she could have easily cracked her skull


And what would you have done?


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

MBENZ_GUY said:


> True indeed sir. I was one of those fools that spent all I earned (luxury cars, endless stupid gagets, spoiling kids), but have learned my lesson this go 'round. If I told you what my wife and I were pulling in before the oil downturn, I'd get chased out of here...lol. What's the saying about a fool and his money?


I am sorry to hear of that. But I applaud you for A, willing to share on UP your experiences (just think about this: even if your posts here help inspire and convince over the next twelve months only ten new college grad millennials not to repeat your "high income, equally high spending" lifestyle, you have just saved easily $500,000 x 10 people = $5 million over those ten young people's lifetimes who are lucky enough to come across your confessions; you don't have to disclose your specific numbers here, but I would bet that your savings over the years if you had chosen to avoid the Big Hat No Cattle lifestyle would have been much more than the $500K per person figure used above), B, admitting to your past spending habit.

B takes not only courage but also major lifestyle changes. Every ten "big hat no cattle" high earning professionals I meet, I meet one or less than one a brave and determined person like you, a fully transformed person. Most just go on with their habitual spendthrift way until they can no longer work (health, family etc. reasons, but mostly health). If they don't see that it is not a sustainable way of spending (admitting the problem) they won't try to solve it, because admitting to a problem is the first, neccesary step to finding a solution to that problem. I am very sure you have saved much more money (wealth) after your major transformation, in a shorter time span with less family combined income, than you did in the longer period with higher incomes during the first part of your career before your major transformation, correct? If so, would you confirm for the benefit of the ten (I bet it will be more) smart, eager-to-learn millennials?

Monetary aspect aside, don't you feel much peaceful, much more relaxed, much less stressful in your personal and family daily lives with your current/new lifestyle choice? (Choice as in spending, not the more commonly referred variety)

At any rate, keep up your good work sir (and madam).


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

MBENZ_GUY said:


> True indeed sir. I was one of those fools that spent all I earned (luxury cars, endless stupid gagets, spoiling kids), but have learned my lesson this go 'round. If I told you what my wife and I were pulling in before the oil downturn, I'd get chased out of here...lol. What's the saying about a fool and his money?


I think the old saying was a fool and his money will soon part ways?

I like what one of the two richest men in America says better. He said, a fool and his money will soon get invited to places.

The Donald, many years ago, decided to cut a $100K check to a university. Soon after the check got to the university, a private plane chartered by the university arrived with, if I remember correctly, the college's president, VP for Finance, another VP whose portfolio includes fundraising, the fund raising head, Alumni Affairs head, etc., all put up in the nicest hotel they could find rooms in. They arrived to persuade the future Entertainer In Chief to give them more money. I think they opened with pleas for half a mill. When The Duck heard about these guys having spent about half of his donation on the trip, he was very mad and asked them to GTFO.


----------



## Hugo

Red said:


> Actually this guy got off easy, look what she did to the previous one:


This photo may explain (but not excuse) her behavior. It shows head trauma that may have resulted in brain injury.

" . . . The rage resulting from neurological impairment is distinct from ordinary anger. It is a sudden and unpredictable storm of overwhelming fury that is triggered by a trivial event and that builds into an explosion in an instant . . . one million people suffer brain injuries each year from strokes, tumors or blows to the head; 180,000 of them are injured in auto accidents . . . "

http://www.nytimes.com/1990/08/07/s...n-damage-may-be-the-cause.html?pagewanted=all

"Anger is a very common problem after brain injuries . . . They need emotional rehabilitation in addition to physical and cognitive rehabilitation . . . "

http://www.brainline.org/content/2013/06/anger-following-brain-injury_pageall.html

https://www.google.com/search?q=brain+injury+and+rage


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Michael - Cleveland said:


> BTW, she does.


After medical school (MD degree) they can choose two career paths, going the family doctor (general practitioner, GP) path or walk the specialty route (in the U.S. it has been about half-half but the latter percentage has been increasing due to much higher income for specialist doctors vs. family medicine practitioners). The latter go through an additional several years of specialty residency program, which I suspect she is in (her fourth year).

After obtaining a Doctor of Philosophy (Ph.D.) degree (a doctorate degree), one can choose to go the academic (university) or industry (outside university) paths. For those who choose the academic path, they will try to get a FT academic position at a university. But in certain fields, due to high number of doctorates granted nationwide, there are too many fresh doctorates chasing too few open academic positions, resulting in a large number of doctorate degree holders unable to secure academic positions after they become "doctors" (Doctors of Philosophy). This is a particularly acute problem in certain fields of study that traditionally are not in high demand in the private sector (outside the academia). For these low-demand "doctors" they can (and most of them do!) choose to do "post-doctoral" work after the completion of their doctoral program either at the same institutions where they got their doctorate degree from, or at another university. It is funny because outside of the academia, most people when they hear of "post-doctoral" work/jobs/positions they think highly of them, but for those in or near the academia (say, family or close friends of academics) they know what those positions are for. The post-doc positions get compensation not much different from doctoral students', do more work than the academics and doctoral students, and are generally regarded in academic eco system as UberX drivers are regarded among all UberDrivers. Say doctoral students at a top univ get $65K (including tuition waivers), post-doc's may get a salary of $60K.

I can't comment on that unfortunate doctor's educational background, but based on the limited information I have read so far, it looks more likely she went to a medical school rather than a doctoral program. It looks more likely that she has a medical degree rather than a doctoral degree. And it looks more likely that she is in her medical specialty residency program rather than working as a post-doctoral fellow (a fancy title lots of universities give to their post doc hires). All the Indian medical doctor friends that I know of have a specialty. All of the GPs that have been my PCPs have been white.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

UberXTampa said:


> Now this makes a very good Indian movie.


UberXTampa seems to know a lot about the Indians. Indian yourself or married to one?

(Absolutely fictional)

Being that their town is an urban forest without trees conveniently stuck in the middle of a field for them to take turns to chase each other and play peek a boo around, she had this tremendous artistic yearnings and need for self expression inside her. Just like Aziz Ansari and M. Night Shyamalan who should be doctors helping our medical system lower our healthcare costs but somehow broke away and found their artistic freedom. She just wanted to chase her dream guy around the car and play peekaboo. But the guy held her hands! A big no-no both in Indian culture and in Bollywood movies! So she got mad, because her paired actor didn't follow the script, and by holding her hands in public videotaped by outsiders for worldwide leisure consunption? That video alone has made her social marriageable value in the arranged marriage market depreciate faster than an UberX car. Anger thus turned to rage.

Copyright 2016 by Cleveland Uber Rider and
M. Morning Sharma


----------



## 20yearsdriving

NachonCheeze said:


> And what would you have done?


I'd Call the cops , don't touch her
Let them handle her
I would only ask for a incident report
Not a full police report
I would mail her a bill for 3 times the damages the next day voilah

I can see her lawyer defending her with "affluenza " remember that one?

Or see her lawyer suing me For " aholenza"
I would probably beat this one
Mean while it will cost me$$


----------



## tohellwithu

So this gal seems to be disgrace for Bollywood movies now lol.....wish there was some more of those script written clearly about how to tackle the driver and his car, Damn!! I would have just lift that 100 pound weight and run her on my back to percient rather then holding hands...lol... Everything over no more drama, song and dance like in bollywood...


----------



## Kruhn

Bart McCoy said:


> locking her in? eh.....all she had to do was unlock it if she gets out. This wasnt the back seat of a cop car


With the alarm going off and the fact she was drunk, the chances of her finding the door's unlocking mechanism becomes harder.


----------



## UberXTampa

tohellwithu said:


> So this gal seems to be disgrace for Bollywood movies now lol.....wish there was some more of those script written clearly about how to tackle the driver and his car, Damn!! I would have just lift that 100 pound weight and run her on my back to percient rather then holding hands...lol... Everything over no more drama, song and dance like in bollywood...


I found the theme song for the movie, a good one:


----------



## Kruhn

RamzFanz said:


> I hadn't thought of 3. Good point. The easiest way to end this before all the damage is when she took a swing, pepper spray to the face. This is probably a great solution in most non-left coast or north east coast states where self defense and defense of property are still allowed. No permanent harm, problem solved.


Self defense and *proportional *use of force is allowed in any state and territory of the Union. I'm 6'8" built like the black boxer in the video a few pages up. Of course, I can't push her into the ground full strength. He had her by the hands once, instead of holding both I would've let loose one, and turn her around while immobilizing her by pulling the other one behind her back!

I live in one of those states you derided and a cop would've let me pass as long as I used proportionate force to stop her. Now if I'd choke slammed her to the pavement, I'd be the one in jail!


----------



## Repo

20yearsdriving said:


> LoL not self defense
> But give it a try good luck
> 
> There are 2 type of drivers Adults & babies


That was hat was self defense! I am a retired cop and he had every right to push her away. The minute she put hands on him he had every right to push her. He did show great restraint. He did not hit her he just pushed her to give separation so he could try to retreat


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Repo said:


> That was hat was self defense! I am a retired cop and he had every right to push her away. The minute she put hands on him he had every right to push her. He did show great restraint. He did not hit her he just pushed her to give separation so he could try to retreat


I've see cops get in trouble for less than that 
List the violations based on your jurulisdicton
Codes preferably 
You have 3 minutes or I call bull


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Kruhn said:


> Self defense and *proportional *use of force is allowed in any state and territory of the Union. I'm 6'8" built like the black boxer in the video a few pages up. Of course, I can't push her into the ground full strength. He had her by the hands once, instead of holding both I would've let loose one, and turn her around while immobilizing her by pulling the other one behind her back!
> 
> I live in one of those states you derided and a cop would've let me pass as long as I used proportionate force to stop her. Now if I'd choke slammed her to the pavement, I'd be the one in jail!


"Proportional "
Thank you for the education 
Makes sense


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Not sarcastic
If I used proportional force
I would have to tickle her .....
That may be a sexual violation
I'll stick with not touching her


----------



## maui

D Town said:


> Bull. I want her fired. Mistakes CAN be made but this was above and beyond just being dickish. She attacked this man and destroyed his property. I'd expect them to fire any cop that did this - and they HAVE - and I don't give this woman a pass because she's physically attractive.


Amen to that. I suggest writing Jackson Health Systems. They get enough flack and they don't really have much of a choice.

A great tweet I saw compared Jackson Health to Taco Bell and how Taco Bell fired their exec, but so far Jackson has done nothing - In short, Fast Food has higher standards than Health Care.

In a perfect world, Anjali winds up a pole dancer or fast food counter girl


----------



## 20yearsdriving

The guy with the law degree got debunked in 2 minutes yesterday
I did not offend him in any way
All I did was to point the fact he had the most expensive Degree to drive for 4 bucks
My posting was removed

Today we have a ex-cop
Let's see if he answeres


----------



## Bart McCoy

Kruhn said:


> With the alarm going off and the fact she was drunk, the chances of her finding the door's unlocking mechanism becomes harder.


possibly. doubt its that hard to find the unlock button. Most cars have 2 unlock options per door


----------



## Bart McCoy

20yearsdriving said:


> I'd Call the cops , don't touch her
> Let them handle her
> I would only ask for a incident report
> Not a full police report
> I would mail her a bill for 3 times the damages the next day voilah
> 
> I can see her lawyer defending her with "affluenza " remember that one?
> 
> Or see her lawyer suing me For " aholenza"
> I would probably beat this one
> Mean while it will cost me$$


you don't touch her? did you even watch the video? She was kicking the man and stuff. So you would sit there and let her strike you? you think just because she's a female she can't hurt you? Not bright at all smh

I would definitively have touched her. Just like the guy did, if she was striking me, I'd restrain her as well. If she still got off effective kicks, I would strike back. Any human being has the right to self defense regardless if the attacker is a man or woman.


----------



## observer

MBENZ_GUY said:


> Never said she shouldn't be responsible. I believe punishment is deserved. Just don't agree with the lynch mob mentally and those who want to see her lose everything. True enough, her actions got her to this place ...but the way this thing has become NATIONAL NEWS, wow. Not sure the ultimate punishment will fit the crime. I hope this moment in time leads to this person turning the corner for the better. I may have felt a tough punishment was warranted if the driver was physically harmed and felt the need to press charges.


Should she be responsible for her actions?

Of course.

But in this case the punishment is quickly outpacing the "crime".


----------



## 20yearsdriving

observer said:


> Should she be responsible for her actions?
> 
> Of course.
> 
> But in this case the punishment is quickly outpacing the "crime".


let it be a lesson for all of us


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Bart McCoy said:


> you don't touch her? did you even watch the video? She was kicking the man and stuff. So you would sit there and let her strike you? you think just because she's a female she can't hurt you? Not bright at all smh
> 
> I would definitively have touched her. Just like the guy did, if she was striking me, I'd restrain her as well. If she still got off effective kicks, I would strike back. Any human being has the right to self defense regardless if the attacker is a man or woman.


I just don't see the treat to my person 
It's a joke

What I do see is channeled frustrations 
I recommend you resolve them other ways 
Maybe preventively

But let me make you feel better 
Hold her responsible 
Prosecute her I agree
The loss of reputation is of her making

But Please don't expose your self in he process


----------



## Bart McCoy

20yearsdriving said:


> I just don't see the treat to my person
> It's a joke
> 
> What I do see is channeled frustrations
> I recommend you resolve them other ways
> Maybe preventively
> 
> But let me make you feel better
> Hold her responsible
> Prosecute her I agree
> The loss of reputation is of her making
> 
> But Please don't expose your self in he process


Right, so just destroy you being able to have kids in the future. Just let her turn turn you into a paraplegic freely kicking you all over your body. Just hold her responsible for you not being able to walk again . wow that's great advice. But that thought process likes common sense. Before anything else (I. E. Thinking about prosecution) you protect yourself against serious bodily harm from any human. You giving her a pass just because she's a female. Laws apply for both gender equally if you didn't know

Its called self defense, not this exposure mess you talking about!


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Kruhn said:


> Self defense and *proportional *use of force is allowed in any state and territory of the Union. I'm 6'8" built like the black boxer in the video a few pages up. Of course, I can't push her into the ground full strength. He had her by the hands once, instead of holding both I would've let loose one, and turn her around while immobilizing her by pulling the other one behind her back!
> 
> I live in one of those states you derided and a cop would've let me pass as long as I used proportionate force to stop her. Now if I'd choke slammed her to the pavement, I'd be the one in jail!


If I were the driver, I would try to lock my car and walk away and call the cops. If I fail to lock my car (as seems to be in this case, as the window(s) is/are down), I will walk away still knowing that my tax-related expenditure receipts and any other stuff in my vehicle are likely toast given that I am going to be away from her and the car for awhile.

Nothing is worth confronting a drunk. I don't bar hop, but I have seen drunks thousands of times, in almost all cases they are very different from their normal self, and in certain cases they can be very violent. I don't like to take unnecessary chances. Not for Uber or UberX fares. Not for a fully insured car.

She is one hundred pounds, give or take. In physically confronting her, even just holding her hands like a sweet playful couple, let alone what some suggested (example, twisting and pulling one of her arms behind her back), can almost guarantee bruises, if not broken bones. Even if some think she deserves it, that is too much liability for the driver to bear.

Unless it is super emergency where citizens are advised to act first, our society have arranged, deputized and paid for a special group of professionals to handle these people creating trouble.

When in doubt, call Bauer!


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Bart McCoy said:


> Right, so just destroy you being able to have kids in the future. Just let her turn turn you into a paraplegic freely kicking you all over your body. Just hold her responsible for you not being able to walk again.
> 
> Its called self defense, not this exposure mess you talking about!


Bart McCoy 
I'm seriously telling you I do not see the danger 
I've had real scary situations in the job 
This ain't it

I can not post the situations that happened to me

But I'll give you a taste 
Try dealing with a drunk that pulls a 10" screwdriver on you

Almost being runed over by a truck on purpose

Almost being taxed by the Mexican mafia 
( yeah the wanted to tax taxi drivers & bars )
Some people payed for a while

Being sucker punched while doing 80mph on the freeway ( near black out ) , then second punch attempted

6 guys with tats in the face want a piece of you while in their trailer park

Hell I've had people that I know for years good people swing @ me on a bar pick up 
( they don't want to leave , but bar wants them gone ) 
Dude and much much 
The video is child's play

All my stories can be verified by numerous taxi drivers out there


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

maui said:


> Amen to that. I suggest writing Jackson Health Systems. They get enough flack and they don't really have much of a choice.
> 
> A great tweet I saw compared Jackson Health to Taco Bell and how Taco Bell fired their exec, but so far Jackson has done nothing - In short, Fast Food has higher standards than Health Care.
> 
> In a perfect world, Anjali winds up a pole dancer or fast food counter girl


That healthcare provider's legal dept and its CEO are also thinking of potential lawsuit from the allegedly drunk doctor. Until the case goes to court, all these, videos, eye witnesses accounts, etc., are not sworn to tell the truth (under oath) yet. To act on these alone and fire her before the case either goes to court and/or all these sources make statements under oath with the law and/or entered as official evidence, will leave the healthcare provider vulnerable in a civil case.


----------



## Bart McCoy

ClevelandUberRider said:


> If I were the driver, I would try to lock my car and walk away and call the cops. If I fail to lock my car (as seems to be in this case, as the window(s) is/are down), I will walk away still knowing that my tax-related expenditure receipts and any other stuff in my vehicle are likely toast given that I am going to be away from her and the car for awhile.
> 
> Nothing is worth confronting a drunk. I don't bar hop, but I have seen drunks thousands of times, in almost all cases they are very different from their normal self, and in certain cases they can be very violent. I don't like to take unnecessary chances. Not for Uber or UberX fares. Not for a fully insured car.
> 
> She is one hundred pounds, give or take. In physically confronting her, even just holding her hands like a sweet playful couple, let alone what some suggested (example, twisting and pulling one of her arms behind her back), can almost guarantee bruises, if not broken bones. Even if some think she deserves it, that is too much liability for the driver to bear.
> 
> Unless it is super emergency where citizens are advised to act first, our society have arranged, deputized and paid for a special group of professionals to handle these people creating trouble.
> 
> When in doubt, call Bauer!


You guys killing me, so what if she has bruises. If she's striking you, you can defend your self. Just like you can kill someone and not be charged(legal self defense) , you will not be held liable for a self defense act!

Basically tall saying if it was a 100 pound male kicker boxer it would be okay to use force. NO, For the last time legally using force to defend yourself is okay regardless of gender!


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Bart McCoy said:


> You guys killing me, so what if she has bruises. If she's striking you, you can defend your self. Just like you can kill someone and not be charged(legal self defense) , you will not be held liable for a self defense act!
> 
> Basically tall saying if it was a 100 pound male kicker boxer it would be okay to use force. NO, For the last time legally using force to defend yourself is okay regardless of gender!


Bart see a lawyer
The answer if possible walk away

Even with the law by your side you may expose your self

Who would had belived that a dash cam violating or posting it on you tube could potentially be worth 5 million???
Specially after receiving a beating !!!!

At a minimum will cost the driver lost wages
Potential loss of reputation
And a mayor headache


----------



## observer

ClevelandUberRider said:


> That healthcare provider's legal dept and its CEO are also thinking of potential lawsuit from the allegedly drunk doctor. Until the case goes to court, all these, videos, eye witnesses accounts, etc., are not sworn to tell the truth (under oath) yet. To act on these alone and fire her before the case either goes to court and/or all these sources make statements under oath with the law and/or entered as official evidence, will leave the healthcare provider vulnerable in a civil case.


I thought she wasn't being charged. Did I miss something?


----------



## Coachman

20yearsdriving said:


> Not sarcastic
> If I used proportional force
> I would have to tickle her .....
> That may be a sexual violation
> I'll stick with not touching her


When she comes at you kicking and swatting you have no choice but to touch her. The only question is how do you touch her and how much force do you use.


----------



## ColdRider

If she were poor, this wouldn't have gone to 26 pages.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

ClevelandUberRider said:


> I can't comment on that unfortunate doctor's educational background


But you did anyawy. In long posts that are unrelated to the thread topic.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

ClevelandUberRider said:


> After medical school (MD degree) they can choose two career paths, going the family doctor (general practitioner, GP) path or walk the specialty route (in the U.S. it has been about half-half but the latter percentage has been increasing due to much higher income for specialist doctors vs. family medicine practitioners). The latter go through an additional several years of specialty residency program, which I suspect she is in (her fourth year).
> 
> After obtaining a Doctor of Philosophy (Ph.D.) degree (a doctorate degree), one can choose to go the academic (university) or industry (outside university) paths. For those who choose the academic path, they will try to get a FT academic position at a university. But in certain fields, due to high number of doctorates granted nationwide, there are too many fresh doctorates chasing too few open academic positions, resulting in a large number of doctorate degree holders unable to secure academic positions after they become "doctors" (Doctors of Philosophy). This is a particularly acute problem in certain fields of study that traditionally are not in high demand in the private sector (outside the academia). For these low-demand "doctors" they can (and most of them do!) choose to do "post-doctoral" work after the completion of their doctoral program either at the same institutions where they got their doctorate degree from, or at another university. It is funny because outside of the academia, most people when they hear of "post-doctoral" work/jobs/positions they think highly of them, but for those in or near the academia (say, family or close friends of academics) they know what those positions are for. The post-doc positions get compensation not much different from doctoral students', do more work than the academics and doctoral students, and are generally regarded in academic eco system as UberX drivers are regarded among all UberDrivers. Say doctoral students at a top univ get $65K (including tuition waivers), post-doc's may get a salary of $60K.
> 
> I can't comment on that unfortunate doctor's educational background, but based on the limited information I have read so far, it looks more likely she went to a medical school rather than a doctoral program. It looks more likely that she has a medical degree rather than a doctoral degree. And it looks more likely that she is in her medical specialty residency program rather than working as a post-doctoral fellow (a fancy title lots of universities give to their post doc hires). All the Indian medical doctor friends that I know of have a specialty. All of the GPs that have been my PCPs have been white.


I'm sorry... did you say something?


----------



## 20yearsdriving

BTW 
FOR THE RECORD 
LAW DEGREE GUY DEBUNKED EASY
EX-COP YET TO REPLY 
DONT ASK JUST READ


----------



## ColdRider

ColdRider said:


> If she were poor, this wouldn't have gone to 26 pages.


27.


----------



## sellkatsell44

This thread =

__
http://instagr.am/p/6K0BAdi_Tx/


----------



## Repo

20yearsdriving said:


> I've see cops get in trouble for less than that
> List the violations based on your jurulisdicton
> Codes preferably
> You have 3 minutes or I call bull


You really think I need to prove to you that I am a retired cop? I retired in 2006. I can tell you this. I would've charged her with disorderly Conduct CGS 53A-182 and assault 3rd CGS 53A-61 and criminal mischief 3rd CGS 53A-117. and for you to say 3 minutes like I just sit on the computer all day waiting for responses is absurd. I have a life other than this forum.


----------



## Kruhn

20yearsdriving said:


> Not sarcastic
> If I used proportional force
> I would have to tickle her .....
> That may be a sexual violation
> I'll stick with not touching her


You could immobilize her. I actually tried with a driver about the same size s the passenger and it works. Of course, walking away is best as it is still a dicey situation.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Repo said:


> You really think I need to prove to you that I am a retired cop? I retired in 2006. I can tell you this. I would've charged her with disorderly Conduct CGS 53A-182 and assault 3rd CGS 53A-61 and criminal mischief 3rd CGS 53A-117. and for you to say 3 minutes like I just sit on the computer all day waiting for responses is absurd. I have a life other than this forum.


Sounds goods 
She kicks the real cop 
Why does he not charge her ?


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Kruhn said:


> You could immobilize her. I actually tried with a driver about the same size s the passenger and it works. Of course, walking away is best as it is still a dicey situation.


I would walk away too
I have to much on the line


----------



## Repo

If she kicked a cop where I am she would be charged with Assault on a PO and that is a Felony. Also that driver retreated after he pushed her. He was trying to get away that's why he did the right thing. As long as you are trying to get away it can and always will be looked at as self defense. The minute you take someone to the ground. You have to retreat. The minute you continue striking the aggressor its no longer self defense.


----------



## DriverX

Typical, self entitled young girls raised on Kim Kardashian and princess promises. LOL your not that hot! Drunk women are WAY worse than the dudes, unless they are gay dudes.


20yearsdriving said:


> Profecional way to handle a crazy customer


Tmobile deserves it.


----------



## Bart McCoy

So exactly how do you just walk away from a female kicking and coming at you? Exactly how does that work.?


I have rights and surely have the right to stand by my vehicle. She strikes me in the groin I'm striking her back or using enough force I deem necessarily to make sure she doesn't hurt me. I don't have to walk away legally I can sit there and self defend myself all day long. I'm not forced to retreat, that only applies in some cases before you choose to use deadly force. 

As long as she's attacking, it's legal to sit there and attack back. That's everyone's right if they chose to go that route.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Repo said:


> If she kicked a cop where I am she would be charged with Assault on a PO and that is a Felony. Also that driver retreated after he pushed her. He was trying to get away that's why he did the right thing. As long as you are trying to get away it can and always will be looked at as self defense. The minute you take someone to the ground. You have to retreat. The minute you continue striking the aggressor its no longer self defense.


Did you notice the part were the guy held her wrist then launched her to the ground she almost hits the rear of her head against the sidewalk curve
If you tell me that is legal I doubt you are a ex-cop
I trust the cop that "Squshed" the "scuffle "
He Did what I've seen in the bar scene for 20 years

If the video showed a cop dropping her
It would have been a bad day for him
But cops know better


----------



## Bart McCoy

Repo said:


> The minute you take someone to the ground. You have to retreat. The minute you continue striking the aggressor its no longer self defense.


Sure, but if you walk away and she gets up follows and attacks again , you can continue to put her down repeatedly as long as she continues to get up and attack you. There's no limit as long as her attacking or fear of your life is emenit


----------



## Bart McCoy

20yearsdriving said:


> Did you notice the part were the guy held her wrist then launched her to the ground she almost hits the rear of her head against the sidewalk curve
> If you tell me that is legal I doubt you are a ex-cop
> I trust the cop that "Squshed" the "scuffle "
> He Did what I've seen in the bar scene for 20 years
> 
> If the video showed a cop dropping her
> It would have been a bad day for him
> But cops know better


You giving way too many rights to the perp.you can't just commit crimes and think you have immunity from citizens protecting themselves

Cleary he was trying to get away from the threat. Self Defense, only you sitting on a jury would convict for that. He was holding her for his protection.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Bart McCoy said:


> So exactly how do you just walk away from a female kicking and coming at you? Exactly how does that work.?
> 
> I have rights and surely have the right to stand by my vehicle. She strikes me in the groin I'm striking her back or using enough force I deem necessarily to make sure she doesn't hurt me. I don't have to walk away legally I can sit there and self defend myself all day long. I'm not forced to retreat, that only applies in some cases before you choose to use deadly force.
> 
> As long as she's attacking, it's legal to sit there and attack back. That's everyone's right if they chose to go that route.


Bart you are invoking your reasonable rights
In a unreasonable situation
You are the one with a functioning brain

But if you wish , release a couple of blows
But admit it's only for you to feel better
Not because you are in danger


----------



## oobaah

Bart McCoy said:


> *You giving way too many rights to the perp*.you can't just commit crimes and think you have immunity from citizens protecting themselves
> 
> Cleary he was trying to get away from the threat. Self Defense, only you sitting on a jury would convict for that. He was holding her for his protection.


His judgement is clouded by her beauty....

I made a comment earlier re: exactly what you said...it was deleted by the mod


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Bart McCoy said:


> You guys killing me, so what if she has bruises. If she's striking you, you can defend your self. Just like you can kill someone and not be charged(legal self defense) , you will not be held liable for a self defense act!
> 
> Basically tall saying if it was a 100 pound male kicker boxer it would be okay to use force. NO, For the last time legally using force to defend yourself is okay regardless of gender!


Bart, I got your point and I agree with you.

One has the right and a strong case doesn't necessarily mean one will win in the court of law. Lawyers can screw up. The other side may lie under oath and have witnesses who lie under oath. Many factors are at play when a case goes to court.

But, even if we assume we live in a perfect world where the one who is right will 100% of the time win in court. I still will walk away from such people and call Jack Bauer. It is too much hassle, time, money (attorneys aren't cheap), effort, and dealing with people you don't like. If you don't like spending half an hour with any particular person in your life anywhere, anytime in the same room, why would you want to put yourself in a position where you will need to spend an hour or more in the same courtroom with that allegedly drunk doctor (civil case; she sues for bruises, broken bones, sexual harassment, mental trauma etc.).

The hours you spend, some of which are in the same room with this allegedly drunk doctor, are not paid. I would minimize the time required to do anything on this. If the other eyewitnesses' testimony and court appearance are sufficient to convict her, I would even ask not to waste my time on this. But if need to, I will definitely do my civic duty.

Sometimes, it is better to avoid the beast than to confront it.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Cleary he was trying to get away from the threat. Self Defense, only you sitting on a jury would convict for that. He was holding her for his protection.[/QUOTE]


Bart McCoy said:


> Sure, but if you walk away and she gets up follows and attacks again , you can continue to put her down repeatedly as long as she continues to get up and attack you. There's no limit as long as her attacking or fear of your life is emenit


He is the friendliest "cop" to your argument 
Even he is not enough for you ??


----------



## uberprisoner

We as a society have been brainwashed by the feminist agenda. We are constantly told we need to respect women, never hit a woman. Women are put on pedestals and are untouchable. This my friend is BS. Respect must be earned, and I will cold clock anyone who attacks me man or woman, drunk or sober. The legal system is skewed heavily in favor of the women. 
This guy had every right to protect himself and his property and should have left this biyachocunt in a bloody mess. Brainwashing.


----------



## ColdRider

Bart McCoy said:


> So exactly how do you just walk away from a female kicking and coming at you? Exactly how does that work.?


It's quite simple really. Just walk away. If she's walking faster, walk faster.


----------



## Bart McCoy

A classic example of how you don't have to worry about your perps getting hurt IF and only IF your actions are in self defense is the bikers in new york situation. They surrounded a truck,started banging on his windows and stuff. The driver pulled off,literally rolling over top of bikers,DRIVING over bikers, including a biker who was NOT part of the people banging on his truck and paralyzed him. Was the driver charged???? NO, because his actions were in self defense, and who ever got hurt in the process didn't matter. If it did, he's be in jail. Nothing happened to that driver


----------



## Repo

Kruhn said:


> You could immobilize her. I actually tried with a driver about the same size s the passenger and it works. Of course, walking away is best as it is still a dicey situation.


No need to trying to immobilizing her. You can be arrested for unlawful restraint. What that driver did was right.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

observer said:


> I thought she wasn't being charged. Did I miss something?


So far from the limited amount I have read she has not been charged. And at this moment there appears to be no plans by the law there to pursue any charges. It also appears that the Uber driver (according to one or moe eyewitnesses) has received some form of private compensation from alleged perpetrator (according to some news reports).

But the possibility is always there for either the law or the private citizen (the alleged victim, the driver) to pursue charges in the future.

Even if they don't, in which case there won't be official sworn testimonies to base their decision on, the healthcare provider will usually conduct their own internal investigation on this rather than making a quick termination decision based mostly on some YouTube videos.

(Edited a typo. Also edited out potentially sensitive words.)


----------



## Repo

20yearsdriving said:


> Did you notice the part were the guy held her wrist then launched her to the ground she almost hits the rear of her head against the sidewalk curve
> If you tell me that is legal I doubt you are a ex-cop
> I trust the cop that "Squshed" the "scuffle "
> He Did what I've seen in the bar scene for 20 years
> 
> If the video showed a cop dropping her
> It would have been a bad day for him
> But cops know better


Again I do not need to prove to you that I am a retired cop. Yes I did see him holding her by the wrists. Did it ever occur to you he was doing so, so that nut would not hit him? Every cop may not see the same incident the same way. Also the laws in each state are diffrent. What we can chage here in CT may not exist in FL etc. Thats why we seperate witnesses to a crime or accident. If 5 people witnessed the same accident. we usually get 5 different accounts of the accident. Thats because we all interpret things differently


----------



## Bart McCoy

20yearsdriving said:


> Bart you are invoking your reasonable rights
> 
> Not because you are in danger


So a woman kicking me in my groin, ruinin my future with children, is not danger? Not to mention you act like that doest hurt. If you do NOTHING, she can kick you all over. No danger? wow



ClevelandUberRider said:


> Bart, I got your point and I agree with you.
> . I still will walk away from such people and call Jack Bauer.
> Sometimes, it is better to avoid the beast than to confront it.


walking away is your right, but staying and defending yourself does NOT make another person WRONG
I'm just not sure how you can avoid a beast thats in your face kicking you. You walk away she could kick you in the head because yall feel a 100 pound woman can in no way hurt a man, this is wild



20yearsdriving said:


> He is the friendliest "cop" to your argument
> Even he is not enough for you ??


I'm just trying to state and be clear there is NO LIMIT to defending yourself. It only stops when you put her down if she stays down. To each their own, but im letting no woman nor man stand there and kick and strike me



ColdRider said:


> It's quite simple really. Just walk away. If she's walking faster, walk faster.


so let her pick up something and throw it at your head
let her come behind you and strike you somewhere
just keep walking away while she's striking you
odd tactic
You guys making it seem like its so easy to walk away from a wild and crazy woman coming at you.

But in the real world nobody is gonna just get out their car, windows open, and just leave it, and walk away and let some woman either strike you or destroy your car. Just doesn't happen that way in the real world. But easy to text on a forum about what you would do without it actually happening to you


----------



## Repo

Also while holding her arms he was saying CALL THE POLICE!!!!


----------



## 20yearsdriving

ColdRider said:


> It's quite simple really. Just walk away. If she's walking faster, walk faster.


Bingo!!


----------



## ColdRider

Ok man, just bash her head in until she stops because she's such a huge threat to your life. 

Making it seem? Lol I've done it. If I'm backed up into a corner and she's attacking me, then yeah I may have to tip her over. 

28 pages now.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Repo said:


> Also while holding her arms he was saying CALL THE POLICE!!!!


Did you notice there was a crowd 
No one seen to be moved by this minor bar incident 
Even the crowd got the stupidity of the incident


----------



## Bart McCoy

20yearsdriving said:


> Bingo!!


I mean you can,your right
she can either follow you and attack you
or stay at your car and completely destroy it
but property doesn't matter, just call insurance company right?


----------



## 20yearsdriving

ColdRider said:


> Ok man, just bash her head in until she stops because she's such a huge threat to your life.
> 
> Making it seem? Lol I've done it. If I'm backed up into a corner and she's attacking me, then yeah I may have to tip her over.
> 
> 28 pages now.


Dude it's bare bones common sense 
Thank you


----------



## 20yearsdriving

I mean you can,your right
she can either follow you and attack you
or stay at your car and completely destroy it
but property doesn't matter, just call insurance company right?[/QUOTE]

My manhood is well established
This allows me to not have to prove it

I blame it on a almost lost way of life
Be a man let the girl slap you


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Bart got to go work 
Later tonight I'll be back at this


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Michael - Cleveland said:


> But you did anyawy. In long posts that are unrelated to the thread topic.


I shot you a short note saying BTW she didn't do advanced post doc work. You shot back saying BTW she did.

I assumed you either knew, or if not, you would look up the meaning of post doc.

So I tried to explain to you in detail, as short as I could (I know for you it's long, but that is the shortest to do justice to explaining this). As I saw Wikipedia's explanation somehow skipped a very major background part of it. But instead of responding by saying I was right or wrong, you use the convenient irrespectful "Did you say something?"

I have been nothing but nice to you on this board all this while complimenting you on your sharing of info. Maybe I have offended you unintentionally with some of my posts in which case just let me know and I will take those posts down.


----------



## Bart McCoy

20yearsdriving said:


> Be a man let the girl slap you


a Real man wont stand there at let anyone slap them(no man,woman, or animal)
Not saying to slap back or knock her out, but to stand there and just let a woman slap and kick you,is no where the definition of being a man, more like a female body part.....

At the bare minimum she gets restrained. Then her next moves determine mine,although legally I could slap the mess out of her if she hit me first.

But you do know what happens when you just "be a man and let her slap you" right? She slaps you again, then kicks you, then does whatever she wants because you've shown that you wont do anything "because you're a real man".

So once again its beyond mind boggling how people think a female can't in no way severely injure a man who chooses to not fight back. Solely because she's a woman, smh


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Bart McCoy said:


> a Real man wont stand there at let anyone slap them.
> Not saying to slap back or knock her out, but to stand there and just let a woman slap and kick you,is no where the definition of being a man, more like a female body part.....


LOL
I go as far as never getting in any arguments with females unless it my wife

Picture me in that video , I would be very ashamed of letting that girl punk me

I personally would not engage in any way


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

uberprisoner said:


> We as a society have been brainwashed by the feminist agenda. We are constantly told we need to respect women, never hit a woman. Women are put on pedestals and are untouchable. This my friend is BS. Respect must be earned, and I will cold clock anyone who attacks me man or woman, drunk or sober. The legal system is skewed heavily in favor of the women.
> This guy had every right to protect himself and his property and should have left this biyachocunt in a bloody mess. Brainwashing.


Fine Congressmen/Congresswomen material!


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Disclaimer : in fairness I'm 6ft 220lb maybe it's just me I'm made of steel


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Bart McCoy said:


> So a woman kicking me in my groin, ruinin my future with children, is not danger? Not to mention you act like that doest hurt. If you do NOTHING, she can kick you all over. No danger? wow
> 
> walking away is your right, but staying and defending yourself does NOT make another person WRONG
> I'm just not sure how you can avoid a beast thats in your face kicking you. You walk away she could kick you in the head because yall feel a 100 pound woman can in no way hurt a man, this is wild
> 
> I'm just trying to state and be clear there is NO LIMIT to defending yourself. It only stops when you put her down if she stays down. To me she looked like a feistly lil b&tch. To each their own, but im letting no woman nor man stand there and kick and strike me
> 
> so let her pick up something and throw it at your head
> let her come behind you and strike you somewhere
> just keep walking away while she's striking you
> odd tactic
> You guys making it seem like its so easy to walk away from a wild and crazy woman coming at you.
> 
> But in the real world nobody is gonna just get out their car, windows open, and just leave it, and walk away and let some woman either strike you or destroy your car. Just doesn't happen that way in the real world. But easy to text on a forum about what you would do without it actually happening to you


Bart, a woman CAN seriously hurt a man! It makes sense to walk away from someone who can hurt you!


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

20yearsdriving said:


> The guy with the law degree got debunked in 2 minutes yesterday
> I did not offend him in any way
> All I did was to point the fact he had the most expensive Degree to drive for 4 bucks
> My posting was removed
> 
> Today we have a ex-cop
> Let's see if he answeres


Did you delete your own posts?


----------



## 20yearsdriving

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Did you delete your own posts?


Can't talk about it


----------



## Lack9133

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Sad? It wasn't a taxi driver - it was a private car that was engaged for service by someone else.


And why does that matter? I own my taxi. I make car payments and use it for personal as well as professional use. Thank you for proving my point though.....


----------



## Lack9133

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Why not?


Good question. Ask those who look away when it happens to a cab driver.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Repo said:


> Also while holding her arms he was saying CALL THE POLICE!!!!


It is also possible that she was saying (A) she wants onlookers to call the police for her, and/or (B) she wants to press charges against him.

Understand, in Indian culture, "shaking" one's head (a head movement generally signifying a "no" in America) means "Yes".

The harder you shake you head, you may mean to convey (A) a stronger agreement, or (B) "okay, okay!" or (C) amusement (like an amused smile in America).


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

20yearsdriving said:


> Can't talk about it


Like.

Totally.

So.

Got.

IT.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

20yearsdriving said:


> Bingo!!


In general yes - in this instance, she had his car keys 
(according to the story, she took them before the video recording started)
For both our sakes, not sure I'd 'walk away' leaving her with my car and car keys.

Ah, that good ol' 20/20 hindsight, right?


----------



## Bart McCoy

Michael - Cleveland said:


> In general yes - in this instance, she had his car keys
> (according to the story, she took them before the video recording started)
> For both our sakes, not sure I'd 'walk away' leaving her with my car and car keys.
> 
> Ah, that good ol' 20/20 hindsight, right?


right
"just walk away"
so easy to say without being there
some will say still walk away,because its just a car and insurance will cover anything she does to it
naw, she gonna gimmee my damn keys back....


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Lack9133 said:


> Good question. Ask those who look away when it happens to a cab driver.


I never "look away". If there is an award for most police tips reported in town I would win. Probably state and national champs too. How so?

I call and tip the police whenever I am out there driving and see something that I think will be a good tip (Intel/info) to law enforcement (for public safety, etc.).

A big deer carcass lying on shoulder of highway? (Highway safety) Call. (They mostly will direct me to animal control or related dept)

A suspicious looking person(s) or vehicle(s)? Call and explain why I think they are suspicious.

An abandoned car on shoulder of highway? Call.

A car lodged at the bottom of a ditch along/near highway? Call. (Injured driver/pax possibly still in car).

Car speeding 20 MPH above highway speed limit? Call.

So, if I see a passenger abusing a taxi driver? Call.

If I see a passenger in the middle of yelling at a taxi driver? (there is at least a law in most jurisdictions she is breaking). Call. "Someone who appears to be a passenger is yelling like crazy at someone who appears to be a cab driver. I am afraid passenger is going to hurt the driver. Please provide assistance soonest you can!"


----------



## MBENZ_GUY

BurgerTiime said:


> *Update Woman is Anjali Ramkissoon, a fourth-year neurology resident Doctor with Jackson Health System and has been suspended pending an investigation.
> http://www.local10.com/news/um-doctor-caught-on-camera-in-druken-uber-rage Happened in Miami Fl. This Uber driver deserves a medal for putting up with some random drunk that apparently thought he was her ride. She jumped in the back while he had passengers. When he told her he's not her ride she refused to take no for an answer confronting the driver and you can see where it goes from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://miami.cbslocal.com/2016/01/2...e-suspended-from-uber-after-attacking-driver/


I can't help but make the comparison; Anjali is a real life version of Meagan from Key and Peele. LMAO! "Go ahead, call the police." LMAO, LMAO, LMAO ...sorry guys.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Bart McCoy said:


> right
> "just walk away"
> so easy to say without being there
> some will say still walk away,because its just a car and insurance will cover anything she does to it
> naw, she gonna gimmee my damn keys back....


After another day of this whole incident weighing on my mind, maybe a bit more clarity, or maybe not...
Bart McCoy said in a post above >>> I'm just trying to state and be clear there is NO LIMIT to defending yourself. It only stops when you put her down if she stays down. To me she looked like a feistly lil ****. <<< and that little LED light bulb (just a single watter) went on above my head.
I've been thinking of the woman's actions - what she did... and what she didn't do.

We've all seen seriously violent behavior (like TacoBellDude) -
and we've seen not-so-violent-but-still-insane behavior.

It seems to me that Anjali (I can call her by her first name now becuase, well, at this point, all of us here are know her so well, right?) anyway, Anjali's behavior seems now more like a child acting out, a tantrum than a violent attack. She flailed her arms, tried a knee-to-groin move... screamed and threatened... like a 4 year old. She tossed loose objects about, made a mess...

But what she didn't do, that she could have easily done if so inclined, was any real damage.
She didn't kick the mirrors off the side of the car, use keys to tear at the seats, kick-in the door panels, bash the rear-view mirror off the windshield: none of that kind of violence was displayed. I don't think that was coincidence. Her behavior seems more in-line with tantrum behavior than 'attack-to-harm-or-do-damage' behavior.

I've said from the get-go, the driver is a hero the way I see it. The driver easily could have exerted more force than necessary - as some have suggested here, or just walked away (to where?) - as others have suggested. I think this guy was amazing at walking a fine line and using extraordinary judgement in the heat of the moment that matched precisely with the 'threat' he was facing.

<off soap box>


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Cam11b said:


> Wow ...I can't even! Lol


POST # 423/Cam11b: W I S E...CHOICE !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

MBENZ_GUY said:


> I can't help but make the comparison; Anjali is a real life version of Meagan from Key and Peele. LMAO! "Go ahead, call the police." LMAO, LMAO, LMAO ...sorry guys.


POST # 569/MBENZ_GUY: CHORTLE !

Peele could give Anjali a Clinic!


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

20yearsdriving said:


> LOL
> I go as far as never getting in any arguments with females unless it my wife
> 
> Picture me in that video , I would be very ashamed of letting that girl punk me
> 
> I personally would not engage in any way


..."unless"...?

How about:

..."especially"...

LOL.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Bart McCoy said:


> a Real man wont stand there at let anyone slap them(no man,woman, or animal)
> Not saying to slap back or knock her out, but to stand there and just let a woman slap and kick you,is no where the definition of being a man, more like a female body part.....
> 
> At the bare minimum she gets restrained. Then her next moves determine mine,although legally I could slap the mess out of her if she hit me first.
> 
> But you do know what happens when you just "be a man and let her slap you" right? She slaps you again, then kicks you, then does whatever she wants because you've shown that you wont do anything "because you're a real man".
> 
> So once again its beyond mind boggling how people think a female can't in no way severely injure a man who chooses to not fight back. Solely because she's a woman, smh


If a man is with his wife (or male partner/husband) and his children at the scene and he takes physical actions to protect them at the scene, I see him as a real man.

But if a man is not with his family but is alone at the time of the possible physical confrontation, and he walks away soonest he can to avoid the possibility of hurting his beloved family (potential injuries or death to himself at the scene, potential time commitment and financial loss from lawsuits etc. after the conclusion of the physical altercation), then I consider him a real man.

The family needs you. If one puts himself in such a position of potential losses, he is in effect neglecting his familial duties to his spouse and children.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

20yearsdriving said:


> My manhood is well established
> This allows me to not have to prove it
> 
> I blame it on a almost lost way of life
> Be a man let the girl slap you
> 
> I'm my book if I slapped back then yes I'm a biash


Sometimes, the biggest man is the man who acts the most "woman-like" (words inside quotation marks are according to macho, traditional society's definition).

For example, walking away sounds very sissy. Like he is afraid of being tough. Afraid to confront the problem. Afraid of getting hurt himself.

Believe me, any guy, no matter who he is, has an innate urge to fight back, to self defense in such cases. It is in every man's (and woman's) DNA. Those who did not have that tendecy and natural urges had gone extinct (killed/eaten by animals and other humans) and they are no longer in the existing human gene pool.

It takes more to let rationale over-rule one's natural urges to walk away, so as to protect the interest of his family at home.

(Edited a typo.)


----------



## 20yearsdriving

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Sometimes, the biggest man is the man who acts the most "woman-like" (words inside quotation marks are according to macho, traditional society's definition).
> 
> For example, walking away sounds very sissy. Like he is afraid of being tough. Afraid to confront the problem. Afraid of getting hurt himself.
> 
> Believe me, any guy, no matter who he is, has an innate urge to fight back, to self defense in such cases. It is in every man's ( and woman's) DNA. Those who did not have that tendecy and natural urges had gone extinct (killed/eaten by animals and other humans) and they are no longer in the existing human gene pool.
> 
> It takes more to let rationale over-rule one's natural urges to walk away, so as to protect the interest of his family at home.


True 
I'm talking about 
high threshold for me to feel scared


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Dear Mr Bison,
> 
> I think Georgie lately don't get high appear fees from talk show ghosts, so he decide lay low. He manager and PR pupil say to him lay low create value, when next come out can get higher appear fees because peeple will miss him by then.
> 
> Sinsirly,
> UberBorat


POST # 452/ClevelandUberRider: T O O
F U N N Y !
User Name @UberBorat IS AVAILABLE!


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Repo said:


> Again I do not need to prove to you that I am a retired cop. Yes I did see him holding her by the wrists. Did it ever occur to you he was doing so, so that nut would not hit him? Every cop may not see the same incident the same way. Also the laws in each state are diffrent. What we can chage here in CT may not exist in FL etc. Thats why we seperate witnesses to a crime or accident. If 5 people witnessed the same accident. we usually get 5 different accounts of the accident. Thats because we all interpret things differently


Real danger
notice how the hero saves the 2 assailants life's by not shooting 
When he was well in his right 
Compare this to the driver being punked by the drunk girl

If this does not give you perspective ?? I don't know

Real cop below


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

20yearsdriving said:


> True
> I'm talking about
> high threshold for me to feel scared


I was actually in agreement with you and was responding to some others. To be nice and avoid direct confrontation I hit Reply to your post and not some others'. I hit Like to your post to signify it was not a negative critique of your post. So, likely, from now on we are clear on this.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

ClevelandUberRider said:


> I was actually in agreement with you and was responding to some others. To be nice and avoid direct confrontation I hit Reply to your post and not some others'. I hit Like to your post to signify it was not a negative critique of your post. So, likely, from now on we are clear on this.


No critique taken


----------



## observer

Bart McCoy said:


> So a woman kicking me in my groin, ruinin my future with children, is not danger? Not to mention you act like that doest hurt. If you do NOTHING, she can kick you all over. No danger? wow
> 
> walking away is your right, but staying and defending yourself does NOT make another person WRONG
> I'm just not sure how you can avoid a beast thats in your face kicking you. You walk away she could kick you in the head because yall feel a 100 pound woman can in no way hurt a man, this is wild
> 
> I'm just trying to state and be clear there is NO LIMIT to defending yourself. It only stops when you put her down if she stays down. To each their own, but im letting no woman nor man stand there and kick and strike me
> 
> so let her pick up something and throw it at your head
> let her come behind you and strike you somewhere
> just keep walking away while she's striking you
> odd tactic
> You guys making it seem like its so easy to walk away from a wild and crazy woman coming at you.
> 
> But in the real world nobody is gonna just get out their car, windows open, and just leave it, and walk away and let some woman either strike you or destroy your car. Just doesn't happen that way in the real world. But easy to text on a forum about what you would do without it actually happening to you





Michael - Cleveland said:


> After another day of this whole incident weighing on my mind, maybe a bit more clarity, or maybe not...
> Bart McCoy said in a post above >>> I'm just trying to state and be clear there is NO LIMIT to defending yourself. It only stops when you put her down if she stays down. To me she looked like a feistly lil ****. <<< and that little LED light bulb (just a single watter) went on above my head.
> I've been thinking of the woman's actions - what she did... and what she didn't do.
> 
> We've all seen seriously violent behavior (like TacoBellDude) -
> and we've seen not-so-violent-but-still-insane behavior.
> 
> It seems to me that Anjali (I can call her by her first name now becuase, well, at this point, all of us here are know her so well, right?) anyway, Anjali's behavior seems now more like a child acting out, a tantrum than a violent attack. She flailed her arms, tried a knee-to-groin move... screamed and threatened... like a 4 year old. She tossed loose objects about, made a mess...
> 
> But what she didn't do, that she could have easily done if so inclined, was any real damage.
> She didn't kick the mirrors off the side of the car, use keys to tear at the seats, kick-in the door panels, bash the rear-view mirror off the windshield: none of that kind of violence was displayed. I don't think that was coincidence. Her behavior seems more in-line with tantrum behavior than 'attack-to-harm-or-do-damage' behavior.
> 
> I've said from the get-go, the driver is a hero the way I see it. The driver easily could have exerted more force than necessary - as some have suggested here, or just walked away (to where?) - as others have suggested. I think this guy was amazing at walking a fine line and using extraordinary judgement in the heat of the moment that matched precisely with the 'threat' he was facing.
> 
> <off soap box>


Of course there is a limit on how much force you can use to fend off an attacker. Being attacked does not give you free license to kill or maim your attacker.

Last year, I was jumped by this twentysomething wannabe gangbanger. We had a few words, I told him to back off, I didn't want to hurt him. He kept trying to intimidate me, throwing off gang signs. Flashing his tattoos, mad dogging me. I kept telling him, back off I don't want to hurt you.

So, he takes a swing at me knocks off my glasses and jams them into my forehead cutting me. I can't see him clearly but just enough to wrap my arms around him, get him in a bear hug, lift him a couple feet off the ground and body slam him onto the street.

I jump on top of him and grab his right wrist with my right hand, my left elbow jamming his neck into the ground with 250 pounds of solid muscle grinding it into the pavement (Ok maybe 200 pounds solid muscle, 50 pounds fat). (ok, ok lets leave it at more fat than muscle).

He whimpers please let me go. I said no m#/^&#! You pissed me off now you are going to....

Then he starts saying, mommy, mommy....

I catch my senses again. Am I going to really hurt this guy and go to jail for it.

I was in the middle of the street, cars stopped in both lanes, in broad daylight with about 30 people watching.

Uhhh no,

I grab my glasses and let him up. He still mouths off at me. Finally he turns around and limps away.

I could have given him a couple elbows to the face and seriously hurt him.

It just wasn't worth it to me.

I'll tell you one thing, next time he'll think twice about jumping a 50 year old guy.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

I'll finish my participation to this tread with this

Please update me when this minutia happens to you , and you turn it in to a life or death situation

Its not if but when , you are pretty much a cheaper cabby

Good luck
P.S. I'm a cabby as well just not cheap

I'm leaving because someone's feelings are getting hurt


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 452/ClevelandUberRider: T O O
> F U N N Y !
> User Name UBER Borat IS AVAILABLE!


Can the same person use two accounts?

I know many do, judging from their online behavioral trails (time of posts, location, date signed up, writing style, etc., some of whom possibly include members of the Mod Squad), but I don't do that. Even if The Mod Squad allows me to do that, readers can tell from my style of writing that it is the same person penning under two accounts, so why grant me the permission to do so.

However, writing under Uber Borat is a different matter. It will allow me to write serious stuff with CUR, and joking (edutainment) stuff under UB.

What say you, Mod Squad Tribal Leader, permission granted for my second account under Uber Borat?

I enjoy writing Uber Borat stuff much more -- more fun to write, less time consuming, reaching much wider audience, angering/annoying/intimidating/turning off less people.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

20yearsdriving said:


> _I'm a cabby as well just not cheap_


$300/hr or $0.30/mile - we're all cheap.


----------



## Coachman

20yearsdriving said:


> Be a man let the girl slap you


Exactly what I thought. Your position here is based on nothing more than the fact that she's a pretty girl and your sense of your manhood. It's got absolutely nothing to do with your_ expertise_ as a veteran cab driver.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Can the same person use two accounts?


"Members are only allowed one account and signing up for a new account when banned is not allowed."
https://uberpeople.net/help/terms
The link to the TERMS OF USE can be found in right side of the footer on all pages


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

observer said:


> Of course there is a limit on how much force you can use to fend off an attacker. Being attacked does not give you free license to kill or maim your attacker.
> 
> Last year, I was jumped by this twentysomething wannabe gangbanger. We had a few words, I told him to back off, I didn't want to hurt him. He kept trying to intimidate me, throwing off gang signs. Flashing his tattoos, mad dogging me. I kept telling him, back off I don't want to hurt you.
> 
> So, he takes a swing at me knocks off my glasses and jams them into my forehead cutting me. I can't see him clearly but just enough to wrap my arms around him, get him in a bear hug, lift him a couple feet off the ground and body slam him onto the street.
> 
> I jump on top of him and grab his right wrist with my right hand, my left elbow jamming his neck into the ground with 250 pounds of solid muscle grinding it into the pavement (Ok maybe 200 pounds solid muscle, 50 pounds fat). (ok, ok lets leave it at more fat than muscle).
> 
> He whimpers please let me go. I said no m#/^&#! You pissed me off now you are going to....
> 
> Then he starts saying, mommy, mommy....
> 
> I catch my senses again. Am I going to really hurt this guy and go to jail for it.
> 
> I was in the middle of the street, cars stopped in both lanes, in broad daylight with about 30 people watching.
> 
> Uhhh no,
> 
> I grab my glasses and let him up. He still mouths off at me. Finally he turns around and limps away.
> 
> I could have given him a couple elbows to the face and seriously hurt him.
> 
> It just wasn't worth it to me.
> 
> I'll tell you one thing, next time he'll think twice about jumping a 50 year old guy.


You are quite funny indeed sir!


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

observer said:


> Of course there is a limit on how much force you can use to fend off an attacker. Being attacked does not give you free license to kill or maim your attacker.
> 
> Last year, I was jumped by this twentysomething wannabe gangbanger. We had a few words, I told him to back off, I didn't want to hurt him. He kept trying to intimidate me, throwing off gang signs. Flashing his tattoos, mad dogging me. I kept telling him, back off I don't want to hurt you.
> 
> So, he takes a swing at me knocks off my glasses and jams them into my forehead cutting me. I can't see him clearly but just enough to wrap my arms around him, get him in a bear hug, lift him a couple feet off the ground and body slam him onto the street.
> 
> I jump on top of him and grab his right wrist with my right hand, my left elbow jamming his neck into the ground with 250 pounds of solid muscle grinding it into the pavement (Ok maybe 200 pounds solid muscle, 50 pounds fat). (ok, ok lets leave it at more fat than muscle).
> 
> He whimpers please let me go. I said no m#/^&#! You pissed me off now you are going to....
> 
> Then he starts saying, mommy, mommy....
> 
> I catch my senses again. Am I going to really hurt this guy and go to jail for it.
> 
> I was in the middle of the street, cars stopped in both lanes, in broad daylight with about 30 people watching.
> 
> Uhhh no,
> 
> I grab my glasses and let him up. He still mouths off at me. Finally he turns around and limps away.
> 
> I could have given him a couple elbows to the face and seriously hurt him.
> 
> It just wasn't worth it to me.
> 
> I'll tell you one thing, next time he'll think twice about jumping a 50 year old guy.


In cases like these I have always assumed the worst to be on the safe side (to avoid my family losing me as a provider and lover)--which means I assume he has a handgun, or, at the very least a blade or a knife.

In any tussle with the perpetrator, it takes only a quarter to half a second for the criminal to whip out said blade/knife and in a swing cut the victim's throat and thereby killing the victim.

I take it that you were near 100% sure that guy didn't have such weapons in him. But how could you tell?


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Coachman said:


> Exactly what I thought. Your position here is based on nothing more than the fact that she's a pretty girl and your sense of your manhood. It's got absolutely nothing to do with your_ expertise_ as a veteran cab driver.


Last reply
I'm happily married
In my single era I had no problem with the lady's
You will not find a pervert posting Comming from me
I'm just a real Man that's all
Now bye


----------



## JimFallope

oobaah said:


> Dowry (a.k.a bride price) from Indian culture, is paid by the woman's family...to the man's family.
> 
> What you described is the African way


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Michael - Cleveland said:


> "Members are only allowed one account and signing up for a new account when banned is not allowed."
> https://uberpeople.net/help/terms
> The link to the TERMS OF USE can be found in right side of the footer on all pages


I was only responding to your Tribal Leader's suggestion that Uber Borat name is available.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

ClevelandUberRider said:


> After medical school (MD degree) they can choose two career paths, going the family doctor (general practitioner, GP) path or walk the specialty route (in the U.S. it has been about half-half but the latter percentage has been increasing due to much higher income for specialist doctors vs. family medicine practitioners). The latter go through an additional several years of specialty residency program, which I suspect she is in (her fourth year).
> 
> After obtaining a Doctor of Philosophy (Ph.D.) degree (a doctorate degree), one can choose to go the academic (university) or industry (outside university) paths. For those who choose the academic path, they will try to get a FT academic position at a university. But in certain fields, due to high number of doctorates granted nationwide, there are too many fresh doctorates chasing too few open academic positions, resulting in a large number of doctorate degree holders unable to secure academic positions after they become "doctors" (Doctors of Philosophy). This is a particularly acute problem in certain fields of study that traditionally are not in high demand in the private sector (outside the academia). For these low-demand "doctors" they can (and most of them do!) choose to do "post-doctoral" work after the completion of their doctoral program either at the same institutions where they got their doctorate degree from, or at another university. It is funny because outside of the academia, most people when they hear of "post-doctoral" work/jobs/positions they think highly of them, but for those in or near the academia (say, family or close friends of academics) they know what those positions are for. The post-doc positions get compensation not much different from doctoral students', do more work than the academics and doctoral students, and are generally regarded in academic eco system as UberX drivers are regarded among all UberDrivers. Say doctoral students at a top univ get $65K (including tuition waivers), post-doc's may get a salary of $60K.
> 
> I can't comment on that unfortunate doctor's educational background, but based on the limited information I have read so far, it looks more likely she went to a medical school rather than a doctoral program. It looks more likely that she has a medical degree rather than a doctoral degree. And it looks more likely that she is in her medical specialty residency program rather than working as a post-doctoral fellow (a fancy title lots of universities give to their post doc hires). All the Indian medical doctor friends that I know of have a specialty. All of the GPs that have been my PCPs have been white.


To summarize in simpler, shorter language, sans grammar, for certain (non-) reader types (especially those who primarily rely on TV and radio news):

"doctor" can be "medical doctor".

"doctor" also can be "a person holding a doctorate degree." (Mostly, Ph.D.'s)

MD = medical doctor.

MDs graduated from medical school(s).

MDs don't do post-doc work.

Ph.D.'s do post-doc work.

(Oops, I think even these are six lines of words more than some, but not all, radio listeners or TV news watchers can fathom.)

(Edited one typo.)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

20yearsdriving said:


> Last reply
> I'm happily married
> In my single era I had no problem with the lady's
> You will not find a pervert posting Comming from me
> I'm just a real Man that's all
> Now bye


Stating you're a real man is implying there is a man that is less than 'real'?
<yawn>


----------



## Coachman

20yearsdriving said:


> Last reply
> I'm happily married
> In my single era I had no problem with the lady's
> You will not find a pervert posting Comming from me
> I'm just a real Man that's all
> Now bye


I don't even know what to make of this response.


----------



## observer

ClevelandUberRider said:


> You are quite funny indeed sir!


;-)


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Hugo said:


> This photo may explain (but not excuse) her behavior. It shows head trauma that may have resulted in brain injury.
> 
> " . . . The rage resulting from neurological impairment is distinct from ordinary anger. It is a sudden and unpredictable storm of overwhelming fury that is triggered by a trivial event and that builds into an explosion in an instant . . . one million people suffer brain injuries each year from strokes, tumors or blows to the head; 180,000 of them are injured in auto accidents . . . "
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/1990/08/07/s...n-damage-may-be-the-cause.html?pagewanted=all
> 
> "Anger is a very common problem after brain injuries . . . They need emotional rehabilitation in addition to physical and cognitive rehabilitation . . . "
> 
> http://www.brainline.org/content/2013/06/anger-following-brain-injury_pageall.html
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=brain+injury+and+rage


POST #:492/Hugo: Thank You for the
Helpful Health
Hyperlinks. I DO NOT see any evidence
of Cranial Trauma to Anjali from her
Car Totalling incident. Could you be
referring to another Photo of Dr. Demento?


----------



## Dts08

observer said:


> Of course there is a limit on how much force you can use to fend off an attacker. Being attacked does not give you free license to kill or maim your attacker.


Are you sure about that?? Seems like all you have to say was that you feared for ur life..


----------



## observer

ClevelandUberRider said:


> In cases like these I have always assumed the worst to be on the safe side (to avoid my family losing me as a provider and lover)--which means I assume he has a handgun, or, at the very least a blade or a knife.
> 
> In any tussle with the perpetrator, it takes only a quarter to half a second for the criminal to whip out said blade/knife and in a swing cut the victim's throat and thereby killing the victim.
> 
> I take it that you were near 100% sure that guy didn't have such weapons in him. But how could you tell?


Hmmmm, good question.

He could have had one, but would have likely pulled it out a lot earlier in our conversation. By him hitting me first and knocking off my glasses, I was more vulnerable since I couldn't see him very well. I really had no choice but to take him down.

If during our tussle I would have felt a weapon on him, I would not have let him up and if he tried to grab it, would most definitely have knocked him out.

I haven't been in a lot of fights (decades, since before this one) but I've won every fight except my first fight in elementary school.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

ClevelandUberRider said:


> If I were the driver, I would try to lock my car and walk away and call the cops. If I fail to lock my car (as seems to be in this case, as the window(s) is/are down), I will walk away still knowing that my tax-related expenditure receipts and any other stuff in my vehicle are likely toast given that I am going to be away from her and the car for awhile.
> 
> Nothing is worth confronting a drunk. I don't bar hop, but I have seen drunks thousands of times, in almost all cases they are very different from their normal self, and in certain cases they can be very violent. I don't like to take unnecessary chances. Not for Uber or UberX fares. Not for a fully insured car.
> 
> She is one hundred pounds, give or take. In physically confronting her, even just holding her hands like a sweet playful couple, let alone what some suggested (example, twisting and pulling one of her arms behind her back), can almost guarantee bruises, if not broken bones. Even if some think she deserves it, that is too much liability for the driver to bear.
> 
> Unless it is super emergency where citizens are advised to act first, our society have arranged, deputized and paid for a special group of professionals to handle these people creating trouble.
> 
> When in doubt, call Bauer!


POST # 512/ClevelandUberRider: ? ? ?
"Jack Bauer" ?
"Eddie Bauer" ? Pardon my Confusion
Ye of the Excellent Borat Immitation!


----------



## Bart McCoy

ClevelandUberRider said:


> But if a man is not with his family but is alone at the time of the possible physical confrontation, and he walks away soonest he can to avoid the possibility of hurting his beloved family (potential injuries or death to himself at the scene, potential time commitment and financial loss from lawsuits etc. after the conclusion of the physical altercation), then I consider him a real man.
> 
> The family needs you. If one puts himself in such a position of potential losses, he is in effect neglecting his familial duties to his spouse and children.


this is sad. The premise here is that we should let a female whoop up on us because of fear of legal reprercussions, smh



observer said:


> Of course there is a limit on how much force you can use to fend off an attacker. Being attacked does not give you free license to kill or maim your attacker.
> .


I understand, but that's clearly not what I said. I don't even think I used the word force.PLEASE, go back and read the whole thing, you only quoted PART of it. I said no limit on the number of times you can self defend yourself. I said you can defend yourself as long the threat persists. I never said anything close to because the woman kicked him, he could kill or murder her, or anything remotely drastic to that.

But with that being said, just because someone hits you, doesn't mean you have to use that same force to defend yourself. Are you saying if a man started hitting you with his bare fists, you couldnt pull out a gun and kill them? No need to answer: look up George Zimmerman and Trayvon Martin

So it all depends on the situation You can kill an unarmed person as long as your life is in danger. This guy wasnt in the same situation, but he certainly had the right to protect himself from bodily injury, regardless that she was a girl


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Repo said:


> You really think I need to prove to you that I am a retired cop? I retired in 2006. I can tell you this. I would've charged her with disorderly Conduct CGS 53A-182 and assault 3rd CGS 53A-61 and criminal mischief 3rd CGS 53A-117. and for you to say 3 minutes like I just sit on the computer all day waiting for responses is absurd. I have a life other than this forum.


POST #:525/Repo: Nice verbal "stick
work" here !
Welcome to UP.Net Forums.
20yearsdriving , you are 16th Notable
now....act like it, please.

Mentoring Bison: 3rd Notable...for now.


----------



## MBENZ_GUY

I suspect a press conference is coming. Public apology.


----------



## MBENZ_GUY

Repo said:


> You really think I need to prove to you that I am a retired cop? I retired in 2006. I can tell you this. I would've charged her with disorderly Conduct CGS 53A-182 and assault 3rd CGS 53A-61 and criminal mischief 3rd CGS 53A-117. and for you to say 3 minutes like I just sit on the computer all day waiting for responses is absurd. I have a life other than this forum.


I agree with the charges you mentioned.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 512/ClevelandUberRider: ? ? ?
> "Jack Bauer" ?
> "Eddie Bauer" ? Pardon my Confusion
> Ye of the Excellent Borat Immitation!


Jack Bauer is a fictional character in a tv show called 24 Hours. Basically an anti-terrorism specialist for Homeland Security, from what I remember. Watched the first episode years ago; bored silly with it, as I am with most tv shows.
Someone who loves the show will defend it and correct my interpretation/memory of it, I'm sure. (And excoriate me in the process.)
Eddie Bauer is the name of a designer, famous for, among other things, his contributions to Ford Motor Company.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Dts08 said:


> Are you sure about that?? Seems like all you have to say was that you feared for ur life..


Are you guys talking about criminal or civil cases? Those two have very different dynamics. Criminal convictions require beyond reasonable doubt. Not so for civil cases.

When one good man who cares about his family walks away from any and all potentially crazy people (AND calling the cops on the crazies) in his mind he is walking away from potential civil cases, not criminal cases.

Since a good man doesn't break the law, and since the standard of proof is very high, he is unlikely to lose even if he is wrongly accused in a criminal case. But in a civil case, (almost) all bets are off.

(Edit: Added in the calling the cops part. When I see crime in progress or suspectful people, I call the cops right away as soon as I can call the cops without being seen by those people to avoid immediate or future retaliation. So I assumed it was obvious. But I should add the part in just to avoid some thinking I meant just walking away without calling the cops.)


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

observer said:


> Hmmmm, good question.
> 
> He could have had one, but would have likely pulled it out a lot earlier in our conversation. By him hitting me first and knocking off my glasses, I was more vulnerable since I couldn't see him very well. I really had no choice but to take him down.
> 
> If during our tussle I would have felt a weapon on him, I would not have let him up and if he tried to grab it, would most definitely have knocked him out.
> 
> I haven't been in a lot of fights (decades, since before this one) but I've won every fight except my first fight in elementary school.


Congrats. You learned well from your first and only mistake (in hand to hand combat).


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Kruhn said:


> You could immobilize her. I actually tried with a driver about the same size s the passenger and it works. Of course, walking away is best as it is still a dicey situation.


POST #:526/Kruhn: YOU..............are
One Strong
Fluffy-Kitty-in-Attack-Mode Avatar !


----------



## D Town

Damn, a man can't go to sleep around here...



20yearsdriving said:


> Bart McCoy
> I'm seriously telling you I do not see the danger
> I've had real scary situations in the job
> This ain't it
> 
> I can not post the situations that happened to me
> 
> But I'll give you a taste
> Try dealing with a drunk that pulls a 10" screwdriver on you
> 
> Almost being runed over by a truck on purpose
> 
> Almost being taxed by the Mexican mafia
> ( yeah the wanted to tax taxi drivers & bars )
> Some people payed for a while
> 
> Being sucker punched while doing 80mph on the freeway ( near black out ) , then second punch attempted
> 
> 6 guys with tats in the face want a piece of you while in their trailer park
> 
> Hell I've had people that I know for years good people swing @ me on a bar pick up
> ( they don't want to leave , but bar wants them gone )
> Dude and much much
> The video is child's play
> 
> All my stories can be verified by numerous taxi drivers out there


I've been shot at by gang members, had people try to run me down in parking lots, shot at by teenagers, wrestled camo clad yahoos out of their cars when they dove in to grab guns, been swung at I don't know how many times, been bitten, pooped on, peed on, pepper sprayed, had knives pulled on me, pipes and on and on and on and I can tell you I'd be a fool to discount that chick being a threat. I've worked around too damn many girls her size and smaller who I've watched send guys to the hospital. Some of it was justified some of them just acted like this chick. Saw a pair of tiny woman walking to their car getting harassed by a couple of jacka$$es. I start hustling that way but before I could get there one of the girls had roundhouse kicked one of the guys to the ground and went about her business. The other one was collecting his buddy when I got there. Keep pretending women aren't a threat you need to take seriously when they threaten you and you will likely regret it one day.


----------



## D Town

20yearsdriving said:


> Bart see a lawyer
> The answer if possible walk away
> 
> Even with the law by your side you may expose your self
> 
> Who would had belived that a dash cam violating or posting it on you tube could potentially be worth 5 million???
> Specially after receiving a beating !!!!
> 
> At a minimum will cost the driver lost wages
> Potential loss of reputation
> And a mayor headache


You can sue anyone at any time for anything. Doesn't mean you'll win. Mr. Golden will learn that very soon. The only way to remove yourself from all liability is to move away from society completely and have no contact with people.


----------



## observer

Dts08 said:


> Are you sure about that?? Seems like all you have to say was that you feared for ur life..


Positive.

When I had him on the ground, I had him under complete control.

And no, I was not in fear for my life.


----------



## Bart McCoy

MBENZ_GUY said:


> I suspect a press conference is coming. Public apology.


the way the people are talking in this topic, I expect they want the Uber driver to apologize for not letting her continue to strike him and destroy his car, smh



ClevelandUberRider said:


> Are you guys talking about criminal or civil cases? But in a civil case, (almost) all bets are off.


Still all depends on the situation. Because I will still stand by what I said: if you hurt a perp because you were fearing for your life and was simply defending yourself from severe personal harm and injury, you don't have to worry about that. If that's the case, criminals could go around committing crimes trying to get the innocent victim to do something, then criminal servers 5 days in jail and then sues for $5 million. Don't you think that would be the case if civil suits are so easy to win????????????????????????????????????????????? It would be an epidemic and all criminals would do this for easy money.


----------



## Just Me

Why has no one said anything about the trash she threw out of his car? Sure she was drunk, so... that's what we are out there for. My question is why was his car trashed?

I agree she went to far, but her employer is disciplining her. Has he be disciplined for all the trash in his car?


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 512/ClevelandUberRider: ? ? ?
> "Jack Bauer" ?
> "Eddie Bauer" ? Pardon my Confusion
> Ye of the Excellent Borat Immitation!


Dear Mr Bison,

No, not Eddie. Eddie is good looking, but completely useless in self-defriend macho fishfights. How you know we have Eddie in our walk-in closer? We old school so we used to be very good friend with Eddie. Mi spouse say you stalk us that why you know.

Jack is de one you shoot call when in mortal danger. Jack is mean business. He shoot to kill.

Sinsirly,
UberBorat
Uberkistan.


----------



## Bart McCoy

D Town said:


> I've worked around too damn many girls her size and smaller who I've watched send guys to the hospital. Some of it was justified some of them just acted like this chick. Saw a pair of tiny woman walking to their car getting harassed by a couple of jacka$$es. I start hustling that way but before I could get there one of the girls had roundhouse kicked one of the guys to the ground and went about her business. The other one was collecting his buddy when I got there. Keep pretending women aren't a threat you need to take seriously when they threaten you and you will likely regret it one day.


yeah its sad. They see a woman, and the mere fact shes a female, they see NO threat. NO need to protect themselves, simply NO need to worry about her. They'll learn the hard way one day by sleeping on people just because they are small or female


----------



## Just Me

SafeT said:


> She is probably bi-polar nut case. Maybe on drugs making it worse. These are the violent type you just have to get a restraining order on and put them in jail.


Sorry, but that's just stupid.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Just Me said:


> Has he be disciplined for all the trash in his car?


You can't be serious. You joking right?
Do you even know where all that stuff came from? Clearly all that stuff could have been tucked away in the center console or glove compartment, OUT OF THE VIEW of any pax!. It only looked like trash because they took it out of the neat place they were at , smh


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Bart McCoy said:


> this is sad. The premise here is that we should let a female whoop up on us because of fear of legal reprercussions, smh
> 
> I understand, but that's clearly not what I said. I don't even think I used the word force.PLEASE, go back and read the whole thing, you only quoted PART of it. I said no limit on the number of times you can self defend yourself. I said you can defend yourself as long the threat persists. I never said anything close to because the woman kicked him, he could kill or murder her, or anything remotely drastic to that.
> 
> But with that being said, just because someone hits you, doesn't mean you have to use that same force to defend yourself. Are you saying if a man started hitting you with his bare fists, you couldnt pull out a gun and kill them? No need to answer: look up George Zimmerman and Trayvon Martin
> 
> So it all depends on the situation You can kill an unarmed person as long as your life is in danger. This guy wasnt in the same situation, but he certainly had the right to protect himself from bodily injury, regardless that she was a girl


No Bart. By walking away and calling the cops, we accomplish two goals that are more sure than if we confront the crazies ourselves:

(A) We won't let crazies so much as touch us (how they wish!)

(B) The cops will get them and the crazies will be punished by law.

If you confront them you are letting them touch you. And you are potentially decreasing the chances of B fully happening because the incident has just become much more complicated and multi layered.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

uberprisoner said:


> We as a society have been brainwashed by the feminist agenda. We are constantly told we need to respect women, never hit a woman. Women are put on pedestals and are untouchable. This my friend is BS. Respect must be earned, and I will cold clock anyone who attacks me man or woman, drunk or sober. The legal system is skewed heavily in favor of the women.
> This guy had every right to protect himself and his property and should have left this biyachocunt in a bloody mess. Brainwashing.


POST # 539/uberprisoner: "Ahoy!" &
Welcome to UP.Net Forums
from Wicked Windy all day Marco Island
on Florida's Wild SSW Coast.

My heart goes out to You and the Rest
of the Garden State after having a Resi-
dent of Long Beach Island say that the
Flooding TODAY is DEEPER than 2012's
Super-Storm "Sandy."

BTW: Although you are entitled to
"Cold Clock" locally....the remaining
49 States prefer to "Cold-cock" during
Declared Emergencies or Neurologists-
at-Full-Hyster.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Older Chauffeur said:


> Jack Bauer is a fictional character in a tv show called 24 Hours. Basically an anti-terrorism specialist for Homeland Security, from what I remember. Watched the first episode years ago; bored silly with it, as I am with most tv shows.
> Someone who loves the show will defend it and correct my interpretation/memory of it, I'm sure. (And excoriate me in the process.)
> Eddie Bauer is the name of a designer, famous for, among other things, his contributions to Ford Motor Company.


POST # 603/Older Chauffeur: CHORTLE!
I sensed that
ClevelandUberRider WAS referring to
the Son of Donald Sutherland a hero of
the FOX "24" TV Series, but it just didn't fit
into the narrative.

I am familiar with Eddie Bauer from the
Sporting Goods Chain. I believe that pre-
dated his "Eddie Bauer Edition" stylistic
renditions of FOMOCO vehicles.

Mentoring Bison: Good talk!


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Bart McCoy said:


> the way the people are talking in this topic, I expect they want the Uber driver to apologize for not letting her continue to strike him and destroy his car, smh
> 
> Still all depends on the situation. Because I will still stand by what I said: if you hurt a perp because you were fearing for your life and was simply defending yourself from severe personal harm and injury, you don't have to worry about that. If that's the case, criminals could go around committing crimes trying to get the innocent victim to do something, then criminal servers 5 days in jail and then sues for $5 million. Don't you think that would be the case if civil suits are so easy to win????????????????????????????????????????????? It would be an epidemic and all criminals would do this for easy money.


Walking away and calling the cops will see the cops come faster. Confronting the perp for __ minutes just slow down the cops arriving by those __ minutes.

See criminals destroying property or trying to attack you? Run away from them and call the cops will see the perps get caught by cops faster than confronting them yourself.

(Edited out a technical error.)


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 603/Older Chauffeur: CHORTLE!
> I sensed that
> ClevelandUberRider WAS referring to
> the Son of Donald Sutherland a hero of
> the FOX "24" TV Series, but it just didn't fit
> into the narrative.
> 
> I am familiar with Eddie Bauer from the
> Sporting Goods Chain. I believe that pre-
> dated his "Eddie Bauer Edition" stylistic
> renditions of FOMOCO vehicles.
> 
> Mentoring Bison: Good talk!


Hmm... I guess I was confused by your confusion!


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Bart McCoy said:


> yeah its sad. They see a woman, and the mere fact shes a female, they see NO threat. NO need to protect themselves, simply NO need to worry about her. They'll learn the hard way one day by sleeping on people just because they are small or female


Every crazy person is a potential huge threat. That's why we call the cops RIGHT AWAY and stay away from them until Jack Bauer arrives.


----------



## Bart McCoy

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Every crazy person is a potential huge threat. That's why we call the cops RIGHT AWAY and stay away from them until Jack Bauer arrives.


well just like you saw in the video, a cop car was there, but no cop
just because you call, doesn't mean they'll come running
for me, im going to protect my self from getting hurt FIRST, call cops if I get around to it....


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Bart McCoy said:


> the way the people are talking in this topic, I expect they want the Uber driver to apologize for not letting her continue to strike him and destroy his car, smh
> 
> Still all depends on the situation. Because I will still stand by what I said: if you hurt a perp because you were fearing for your life and was simply defending yourself from severe personal harm and injury, you don't have to worry about that. If that's the case, criminals could go around committing crimes trying to get the innocent victim to do something, then criminal servers 5 days in jail and then sues for $5 million. Don't you think that would be the case if civil suits are so easy to win????????????????????????????????????????????? It would be an epidemic and all criminals would do this for easy money.


Bart, I hope I am clearer in this post:

1. I want that alleged drunk doctor to apologize to the hapless driver.
2. I just don't want to touch, or be touched by, drunk people like her.
3. I want her to lose her medical license and made to open a 7-Eleven in an economically underserved enterprise zone and made to work the 11 p.m. to 7 a.m. shift so that she will have the opportunity to serve customers more like herself.


----------



## Bart McCoy

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Bart, I hope I am clearer in this post:
> 
> 1. I want that alleged drunk doctor to apologize to the hapless driver.
> 2. I just don't want to touch, or be touched by, drunk people like her.
> 3. I want her to lose her medical license and made to open a 7-Eleven in an economically underserved enterprise zone and made to work the 11 p.m. to 7 a.m. shift so that she will have the opportunity to serve customers more like herself.


Well, I agree with everything you said in this post


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Just Me said:


> Why has no one said anything about the trash she threw out of his car? Sure she was drunk, so... that's what we are out there for. My question is why was his car trashed?
> 
> I agree she went to far, but her employer is disciplining her. Has he be disciplined for all the trash in his car?


(Copyright 2016 by UberBorat & Cleveland Uber Rider)

Nop, those paper material, they is no trash. There is very valueber. Many Uber dribers drive drive drive drive and drive many many many months don't know what they doing. After New Year Day, good friend show dem Uber Peeple Post, then only they all panic. They all want claim this and claim that claim everything. But their problem is no receipts. That night many dribers, some even actually know that hapless victim driver, all arrived at crime scene in their career fastest ETA time and clean up dat street faster than you can say Hey Uber! That why cops didn't press charges on garbage, cost there was nothing on street.


----------



## D Town

Bart McCoy said:


> You can't be serious. You joking right?
> Do you even know where all that stuff came from? Clearly all that stuff could have been tucked away in the center console or glove compartment, OUT OF THE VIEW of any pax!. It only looked like trash because they took it out of the neat place they were at , smh


I THINK he was joking.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Bart McCoy said:


> well just like you saw in the video, a cop car was there, but no cop
> just because you call, doesn't mean they'll come running
> for me, im going to protect my self from getting hurt FIRST, call cops if I get around to it....


Bart, if you yourself are faced with that allegedly drunk doctor, do you think you can protect your own physical safety and bodily health more by A or B?

A. Walk or run away from her and always keeping a safe distance from her at all times up until armed and professionally trained Jack Bauers arrived.

B. Physically confront her in close proximity.

If your answer is A. Then we agree on this.

If you think B is safer than A, then repeat the thought process but this time the perps are seven very drunk and obnoxious men who insist they can all fit into this small UberX sedan, three built like Rambo Stallone and four built like Arnold Terminator.

Still B?


----------



## D Town

ClevelandUberRider said:


> No Bart. By walking away and calling the cops, we accomplish two goals that are more sure than if we confront the crazies ourselves:
> 
> (A) We won't let crazies so much as touch us (how they wish!)
> 
> (B) The cops will get them and the crazies will be punished by law.
> 
> If you confront them you are letting them touch you. And you are potentially decreasing the chances of B fully happening because the incident has just become much more complicated and multi layered.


(A) Actually no. There is no guarantee that walking away means the "crazies" won't follow you away from the crowd of witnesses recording the incident to stab you somewhere away from a camera. Walk into an establishment? You're now in a place with people who didn't see what started the altercation and are even less likely to lift a finger to intervene. Not only that you make it way HARDER for the police to find you by being a moving target.

(B) I deal with the police often to this day and I can tell you for a fact that if the crazy destroyed your car while you walked away and they aren't still there when they show up the odds of them catching them are about nill. They'll take a report and refer it to an overworked detective who will call around to businesses in the area for surveillance and spend a few hours hoping to make a connection. When he can't he'll move on. Seen it too many times. What else are they actually supposed to do to find her? She wasn't his pax so he has no name. You walked away from the start so no one likely recorded it or much of it. The crazy would have destroyed your car and gotten away.


----------



## Choochie

iamkitkatbar said:


> http://www.healthgrades.com/provider/anjali-ramkissoon-c4f7z


1.4 patient satisfaction
Even sober she's a loser.


----------



## Bart McCoy

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Bart, if you yourself are faced with that allegedly drunk doctor, do you think you can protect your own physical safety and bodily health more by A or B?
> 
> A. Walk or run away from her and always keeping a safe distance from her at all times up until armed and professionally trained Jack Bauers arrived.
> 
> B. Physically confront her in close proximity.
> 
> If your answer is A. Then we agree on this.
> 
> Still B?


I need more options. B assumes I HAVE to confront her. I don't have to, unless she confronts me
I'm not running from no chick. Im not leaving no crazy chick wiht my keys, nor am I leaving my car with the windows down on some random street because of some crazy chick. I'm going to stand by my car, and protect myself from said crazy chick. I have the right to defend myself and thats what I'll do. I'm not worried about any legal action from defending myself. I know how to take appropriate force if necessary to defend myself. no worries on my end. All the paranoid getting sued folks will run away. Thats yall choice

Im not running from her unless I fear my life is in danger. meaning she would need to have a knife or gun. So with that being said, if she slaps me, Im going to pop her ass one in self defense...and she can try to sue me all she wants. You can't slap somebody and then sue them for hitting you back. this topic has been beyond wild


----------



## Coachman

I just don't get some of the advice on this thread.

_a) Run away! _

- Why? She's obviously not a serious threat. She's a drunk girl. Be careful. Try to keep your distance. Call the cops. Whatever you do, don't hit her.

_b) Let her trash your car! Your insurance will cover it!_

- Why? We've already established that she's not a serious threat. Reach in. Pull her out. Put her on the ground before she can do any real damage to the vehicle and its contents. Do you really want to deal with your insurance company for the next two weeks resolving a claim?

This just seems so simple to me.


----------



## D Town

notfair said:


> Really crappy neighborhoods and I never was touched in those places. Moved to most expensive nieghborrdhood in one city and the people are 10 times worse than in the so called crappy neighborhoods. I aint your friend.


Obviously you're not nor do I care to be associated with someone who thinks black men are trained to beat women. I'm done with you.


----------



## Bart McCoy

ClevelandUberRider said:


> stay away from them until Jack Bauer arrives.


slightly off topic but Jack Bauer doesn't take 911 calls
so the chick would be whoopin our asses waiting on him
however, 24 was probably the greatest show ever


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Bart McCoy said:


> I need more options. B assumes I HAVE to confront her. I don't have to, unless she confronts me
> I'm not running from no chick. Im not leaving no crazy chick wiht my keys, nor am I leaving my car with the windows down on some random street because of some crazy chick. I'm going to stand by my car, and protect myself from said crazy chick. I have the right to defend myself and thats what I'll do. I'm not worried about any legal action from defending myself. I know how to take appropriate force if necessary to defend myself. no worries on my end. All the paranoid getting sued folks will run away. Thats yall choice
> 
> Im not running from her unless I fear my life is in danger. meaning she would need to have a knife or gun. So with that being said, if she slaps me, Im going to pop her ass one in self defense...and she can try to sue me all she wants. You can't slap somebody and then sue them for hitting you back. this topic has been beyond wild


Bart, I was just asking if you think A is safer than B or B is safer than A. Of course A and B are not the best or the worse possible reactive scenarios. Simply just comparing the two. See next post for another friendly response.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Lots of medical doctors who treat such patients say that some people who act this way when they are drunk are actually very normal during the day while not intoxicated.


Then they shouldn't f****** drink. I guarantee this is not the first time she's acted like this. It's just the first time she got caught on camera and it couldn't be ignored or hushed up.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Coachman said:


> Do you really want to deal with your insurance company for the next two weeks resolving a claim?
> 
> .


Im pretty sure we all have insurance, but people act like theres no downtime in waiting to get it fixed in stuff. In this case, he would be out of Uber work, because he listenedd to people on here that told him to run away while she wrecked the hell out of his car. She had the keys, she could have ran it into a wall. No problem they say. Just get back to ubering 2 months later after the insurance pays the shop to fix it. What about the inconvenience and not being able to make money??? nobody wants that


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

ClevelandUberRider said:


> I have met many parents with several grown children, all problem kids, much worse than this doctor lady. These parents, they are in their late 50's and 60's. Still very irresponsible in their lives!
> 
> Immaturity knows no age boundaries.
> 
> (Edit: Changed "has" to "knows" in the last sentence.)


The fact that there are "many" worse than her is relevant how?

Being a murderer is worse than being a burglar. Doesn't mean burglary is not serious.


----------



## Bart McCoy

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Bart, I was just asking if you think A is safer than B or B is safer than A. Of course A and B are not the best or the worse possible reactive scenarios. Simply just comparing the two. See next post for another friendly response.


My bad, not trying to beef with you or anything, was just trying to state what I would do in the situation. Unfortunately, with your scenario I can only choose A or B. With that being said, I would choose A. ONLY because its the only option that allows for the possibility for no confrontation to occur. Option B already says I will get into one......................


----------



## sellkatsell44

Bart McCoy said:


> yeah its sad. They see a woman, and the mere fact shes a female, they see NO threat. NO need to protect themselves, simply NO need to worry about her. They'll learn the hard way one day by sleeping on people just because they are small or female


That's because society's view on women has to change. There were some take offs that kinda fizzled (stay at home dad versus mom, women being the breadwinner) and until that happens...

and it has to come from both sides. In gym classes, I was one of TWO females that wanted to play soccer along with the boys, the rest of the girls sat out.

I took an architectural class and I was one of THREE in fifty...one day, student council meeting ran late and so me and one of the upperclassmen rushed to the class with passes from the teacher that helped monitor our meetings...

I coasted by and the teacher didn't even look at my pass. Gave the guy a verbal lash though even though he showed his pass.

Girls may get away with more but and some would delight in so, but then find that when they want to be taken more seriously then the pink and glitter fluff stereotypes, the same ones that got them by with some shiet that guys normally can't get away with, stalls them from achieving more (although personally I love the two, glitter and pink, and there's nothing wrong with that)..


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Bart McCoy said:


> I need more options. B assumes I HAVE to confront her. I don't have to, unless she confronts me
> I'm not running from no chick. Im not leaving no crazy chick wiht my keys, nor am I leaving my car with the windows down on some random street because of some crazy chick. I'm going to stand by my car, and protect myself from said crazy chick. I have the right to defend myself and thats what I'll do. I'm not worried about any legal action from defending myself. I know how to take appropriate force if necessary to defend myself. no worries on my end. All the paranoid getting sued folks will run away. Thats yall choice
> 
> Im not running from her unless I fear my life is in danger. meaning she would need to have a knife or gun. So with that being said, if she slaps me, Im going to pop her ass one in self defense...and she can try to sue me all she wants. You can't slap somebody and then sue them for hitting you back. this topic has been beyond wild


I agree that if a 100-lb woman slaps a 300-lb man in the face he has all the right to hit back. Let's say in reaction to that slap, he punches her in the face resulting in a TKO. You can almost be 100% sure you won't have a problem with any criminal case if you have eyewitnesses who won't lie or a video recording of that. (Sometimes though these two variables are missing. But please disregard this because it is not the point under discussion here)

However, civil case will be very different. If that TKO caused a lot of pains and suffering and lost income (six months out due to hospitalization and recovery for a specialist doctor would be, including benefits, $150K and up, plus millions in pains and sufferings). But here is the thing: no lawyers will take up the case unless their target is known to have dough. And we all know as a nation, our savings rate is very low, and whatever few percentages of annual national savings we have are not spread out over the population, but are concentrated among the top 1 to 10% wealthiest (by assets, not by income). Since no lawyers will take up such a case unless their target has at least a few hundred thousand dollars to their name and we all know from our experiences the great majority of us do not have that kind of dough, this pretty much excludes the great majority of us from such potential liability fears in civil lawsuits. That is why we generally don't about these kind of worries, because for most of us, it doesn't apply to us. But it doesn't mean it won't happen.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

MBENZ_GUY said:


> You're taking it literally. I'm using it metaphorically. You probably have a hard time in church. "A mighty fortress is our God? Pastor, you need to stop using the word fortress." LMAO. I'm not saying they're seeking actual death.
> 
> I'm not saying any of what she did is okay. You're essentially saying that everything she gets, she deserves. I disagree. She deserves punishment, but not a hanging.
> 
> Google her name and her photo appears next to;
> Anjali Ramkissoon
> Dr. Anjali Ramkissoon, a neurology resident employed by the Jackson Health System, has been placed on administrative leave after a controversial video involving an Uber driver went viral. WPTV.com
> 
> That's crazy. We just have to agree to disagree on this one.


She will likely be made to go to counseling/anger management classes/maybe some sort of rehab if in case the my decide alcohol was a factor. Then she'll finish the program either at her present school or another one and in 2 or 3 years when she finishes residency this will be a minor blip on anyone's radar. If her parents do have money, especially if one or both are doctors, they will likely smooth this over with the school.

I don't think this will ruin her life. Hopefully be a wake up call.

If she were fat, ugly, black and poor she'd have gone to jail IMHO. She would have lost her crappy job when she didn't show up for 3 days.

So I don't feel the LEAST bit sorry for her. And most programs have rules about codes of conduct even when not working, because it reflects on the school.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

D Town said:


> (A) Actually no. There is no guarantee that walking away means the "crazies" won't follow you away from the crowd of witnesses recording the incident to stab you somewhere away from a camera. Walk into an establishment? You're now in a place with people who didn't see what started the altercation and are even less likely to lift a finger to intervene. Not only that you make it way HARDER for the police to find you by being a moving target.
> 
> (B) I deal with the police often to this day and I can tell you for a fact that if the crazy destroyed your car while you walked away and they aren't still there when they show up the odds of them catching them are about nill. They'll take a report and refer it to an overworked detective who will call around to businesses in the area for surveillance and spend a few hours hoping to make a connection. When he can't he'll move on. Seen it too many times. What else are they actually supposed to do to find her? She wasn't his pax so he has no name. You walked away from the start so no one likely recorded it or much of it. The crazy would have destroyed your car and gotten away.


In escaping from the crazies and calling the cops, one should judge each case/scenario differently as each case is different. In this particular case it looks unlikely that she will chase him down on the street if, say, he keeps a distance of 40-50 feet from her while talking to the cops or filming her.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

ClevelandUberRider said:


> There were battery, assault, destruction of property, attempted deactivation of UberDriver's manhood...some of these are criminal, all can be civil. If a crime is observed, law enforcement should take action to enforce the law. But with overworked precincts, generally if the victims refuse to press charges, the law likely feels there is no justice to be served here because victim is not crying foul (being wronged/hurt).
> 
> But any adult can walk into that precinct and show the video and demand criminal charges be filed against her.


That was my thinking. With overworked shorthanded police departments, any crime that only involves minor property damage (which the victim was willing to accept a payment for) and no injuries is not a high priority. Especially on a busy night.


----------



## Uberpoordriver

Poor driver has to deal with that for. $4 and no tip what's wrong with drivers why can't we organize


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Coachman said:


> I just don't get some of the advice on this thread.
> 
> _a) Run away! _
> 
> - Why? She's obviously not a serious threat. She's a drunk girl. Be careful. Try to keep your distance. Call the cops. Whatever you do, don't hit her.
> 
> _b) Let her trash your car! Your insurance will cover it!_
> 
> - Why? We've already established that she's not a serious threat. Reach in. Pull her out. Put her on the ground before she can do any real damage to the vehicle and its contents. Do you really want to deal with your insurance company for the next two weeks resolving a claim?
> 
> This just seems so simple to me.


I can see most posters here, from both sides, all share this: we want to protect ourselves and our property, and we want to make sure the perps get punished by the law.

What separates us in our reaction is mostly the natural innate tendency. Some of us abhor confrontation so much that we want to avoid all of it whenever possible.some don't it so much.

Jeb is someone who abhors confrontation. Running for president is bad for his health. His brother W too (but George's road to the White House had been laid out smoother and straighter). Hillary and The Donald, on the other hand, relish in confrontation (the adrenalin during confrontation is their sweetest drug). The only thing Hillary doesn't enjoy is the possibility that she may lose to Bernie.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Bart McCoy said:


> slightly off topic but Jack Bauer doesn't take 911 calls
> so the chick would be whoopin our asses waiting on him
> however, 24 was probably the greatest show ever


Dispatchers take 911 calls, and after hearing your tips will decide, sometimes with their supervisor's help, who is the best to send to the scene or to send someone at all. If the tip is credible and if deemed of national security and involves domestic or international terrorists operating on U.S. soil, and the clock is ticking fast, after ten minutes going through several chains of commands and different govt agencies, Jack Bauer may arrive at the scene, and when he does, he is usually a good few minutes before his backups and/or tactical units do. Otherwise, most of the time, the dispatcher(s) will just summon the closest cruiser(s) to the scene.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Then they shouldn't f****** drink. I guarantee this is not the first time she's acted like this. It's just the first time she got caught on camera and it couldn't be ignored or hushed up.


(Copyright 2016 by Uber Borat)

(Fiction)

No, dat was not her fist time. Here fist time was supposably when she crashed her car all smashed up very nice she took a very proud picture of her injured self from dat accident.

Fact is, half of America don't drink. I Borat due to religious reason also no drink.

UberBorat
Uberkistan


----------



## D Town

Bart McCoy said:


> Im not running from her unless I fear my life is in danger. meaning she would need to have a knife or gun. So with that being said, if she slaps me, Im going to pop her ass one in self defense...and she can try to sue me all she wants. You can't slap somebody and then sue them for hitting you back. this topic has been beyond wild


Depending on your definition of "pop her ass one" you might be the one going to jail. Without video evidence - and depending on whether the cop thinks you used reasonable force - its a matter of who has visible injuries. Be aware of that.

Hence why I almost never ball up my fist and strike anyone. People get real compliant real fast if you stress a joint and they lose the ability to hit you.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The fact that there are "many" worse than her is relevant how?
> 
> Being a murderer is worse than being a burglar. Doesn't mean burglary is not serious.


The point of that post was to show some people in their 60s with grown kids can still be immature. Immaturity knows no age boundaries.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Then they shouldn't f****** drink. I guarantee this is not the first time she's acted like this. It's just the first time she got caught on camera and it couldn't be ignored or hushed up.


Explaining something doesn't mean defending the thing.

Pulitzer Prize winning author Jared Diamond says most people equate someone explaining A as him/her defending A.

This perhaps because almost everybody in our daily life, they only talk about things that they want to defend.

...Part 1 of 3...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

ClevelandUberRider said:


> The point of that post was to show some people in their 60s with grown kids can still be immature. Immaturity knows no age boundaries.


What is the point of that point? If some people are still immature at 60 then being immature at 30 is ok?

Explain, because you seem to still be defending her by saying others are worse.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Then they shouldn't f****** drink. I guarantee this is not the first time she's acted like this. It's just the first time she got caught on camera and it couldn't be ignored or hushed up.


Part 2 of 3...

Because they don't want to learn about anything about the other side that is different from their own side....


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The fact that there are "many" worse than her is relevant how?
> 
> Being a murderer is worse than being a burglar. Doesn't mean burglary is not serious.


Part 3 of 3...

Because learning about the other side makes their blood pressure rise.

And also learnings take s time and wears out their brain.


----------



## vesolehome

At least Lyft drivers get to look forward to having her in their car


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

D Town said:


> Obviously you're not nor do I care to be associated with someone who thinks black men are trained to beat women. I'm done with you.


Did the poster actually say that?


----------



## D Town

ClevelandUberRider said:


> In escaping from the crazies and calling the cops, one should judge each case/scenario differently as each case is different. In this particular case it looks unlikely that she will chase him down on the street if, say, he keeps a distance of 40-50 feet from her while talking to the cops or filming her.


And she likely would have settled for trashing his car as she did. I'm not willing to accept someone destroying my car if I can stop it. Then again I'm the type of person who abhors the thought of someone sh*tting on me and getting away with it.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Bart McCoy said:


> My bad, not trying to beef with you or anything, was just trying to state what I would do in the situation. Unfortunately, with your scenario I can only choose A or B. With that being said, I would choose A. ONLY because its the only option that allows for the possibility for no confrontation to occur. Option B already says I will get into one......................


Thank you Bart for your straight answer. Because for most of my posts in this thread I was having those two scenarios in my mind with that particular doctor in mind. I thought you were disagreeing to A being safer than B. Now I am clear. Thanks.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> What is the point of that point? If some people are still immature at 60 then being immature at 30 is ok?
> 
> Explain, because you seem to still be defending her by saying others are worse.


Did you read my posts about how I want her to be punished. I am even stricter than you on this, as I want her medical license revoked and never work in medicine again. Where did you get the I am defending her from?!


----------



## UberSlaveATL

I can't imagine what rage would have taken over me. I'd probably be in jail for attempted murder right now.


----------



## Choochie

_


Michael - Cleveland said:



Should this event end her life? Of course not... but it will color the direction it goes from here.

Click to expand...

She can always get a role as Jimmy Durante's granddaughter as Ms. Schnozzola_


----------



## UberSlaveATL

I can't imagine what rage would have taken over me. I'd probably be in jail for attempted murder right now.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

(poster deleted the post to be nice to everybody.)


----------



## D Town

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Did the poster actually say that?


I have no intention of unblocking this fool to go back and dredge up everything. By all means click on their profile and sift through our exchange of posts and come to your own conclusions.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

vesolehome said:


> At least Lyft drivers get to look forward to having her in their car


In the Internet world...
Lyft driver arrives...
Sees a lady waiting toes on the curb...
Does a double take...
Eyes wide open...
Like seeing the devil himself...
Tires screeching....
Drives away...
Into the sunset...
Calling it a lucky day.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Choochie said:


> _
> 
> She can always get a role as Jimmy Durante's granddaughter as Ms. Schnozzola_


i'm sure she'll be fine.

while its a reflection of her as a person, it doesn't change her skills as a doctor.

and i'm sure i'm going to get stoned for saying this but, once the shiet blows over and she learns her lesson (old dogs _*can*_ learn new tricks), she will be fine. if she doesn't learn, well, that's a whole nother' story.

if that is your cat, so cute


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Fuzzyelvis said:


> What is the point of that point? If some people are still immature at 60 then being immature at 30 is ok?
> 
> Explain, because you seem to still be defending her by saying others are worse.


Both are obviously not okay.


----------



## Hugo

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST #:492/Hugo: Thank You for the
> Helpful Health
> Hyperlinks. I DO NOT see any evidence
> of Cranial Trauma to Anjali from her
> Car Totalling incident. Could you be
> referring to another Photo of Dr. Demento?


I wrote head, not cranium. There is an obvious bruise around the left eye. Cannot rule out bruising beneath the hair. Regardless, bruising need not be present for TBI or mild TBI. All it takes is a forceful head motion.

http://www.traumaticbraininjury.com/symptoms-of-tbi/mild-tbi-symptoms/


----------



## Kruhn

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST #:526/Kruhn: YOU..............are
> One Strong
> Fluffy-Kitty-in-Attack-Mode Avatar !


Oh, just in case it wasn't clear, the driver agreed to be a guinea pig and she put minimal resistance and of course, I used minimal force.


----------



## 75drive

No way in Hell I'd stand by and let someone destroy my property! Regardless of gender! I'd have knocked her out!


----------



## D Town

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Almost without fail, people only learn when they HAVE to.
> 
> So, to more accurately predict said doctor's future behavior (whether she will learn from this lesson or not) you ask yourself this:
> 
> Does she HAVE to?


If she doesn't get fired and she finds she suffers no lasting repercussions from her behavior then no.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Bart McCoy said:


> ... he certainly had the right to protect himself from bodily injury, regardless that she was a girl


woman


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST #:525/Repo: Nice verbal "stick
> work" here !


Verbal?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

wow... just notced that at 1:20 in the video, someone calls out "Anji, Anji!..." 
so someone witnessing this knew her... and did nothing to stop her.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

75drive said:


> No way in Hell I'd stand by and let someone destroy my property! Regardless of gender! I'd have knocked her out!


Good to stand up for your rights.


----------



## MBENZ_GUY

The poor driver was caught on video at a bar telling his story;


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

UberSlaveATL said:


> I can't imagine what rage would have taken over me. I'd probably be in jail for attempted murder right now.


What kind of rage are you talking about?
Rage on the scene.
Or Internet road rage?



sellkatsell44 said:


> i'm sure she'll be fine.
> 
> while its a reflection of her as a person, it doesn't change her skills as a doctor.
> 
> and i'm sure i'm going to get stoned for saying this but, once the shiet blows over and she learns her lesson (old dogs _*can*_ learn new tricks), she will be fine. if she doesn't learn, well, that's a whole nother' story.
> 
> if that is your cat, so cute


There may very well be a 50:50 chance of "deactivation of medical license" vs "no deactivation".


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

D Town said:


> If she doesn't get fired and she finds she suffers no lasting repercussions from her behavior then no.


Very much agreed, D Town.


----------



## Bart McCoy

ClevelandUberRider said:


> What kind of rage are you talking about?
> 
> Rage on the scene.
> 
> Or Internet road rage?


pretty sure he means rage on the scene
like the crazy chick was just throwing all his personal belongings out
thats no different than a chick coming over your house and throwing all your stuff out the window!!
and people here's advice is to: RUN AWAY, let the chick stay in your home destroying property and tossing all your sh&t out the window
just keep running Forrest Gump, smh
don't stay and confront her, because you'll get sued for protecting your home, smh


----------



## UberSlaveATL

Precisely. I don't go for that "she's just a female, so let her run wild" shyte. Right is right, and this alleged doctor is obviously smart enough to know better. Her own words prove she's relied heavily on this "I'm just a five foot tall female" bit to excuse her bad behavior for much too long.


----------



## PoorBasterd

Somebody could use this vid as a basis for a new video series:

*Doctors Behaving Badly*.

or how about:

*Doctors Gone Wild!*

I wouldn't like to be the recipient of her "bedside manners"


----------



## Choochie

Hugo said:


> This photo may explain (but not excuse) her behavior. It shows head trauma that may have resulted in brain injury.
> 
> " . . . The rage resulting from neurological impairment is distinct from ordinary anger. It is a sudden and unpredictable storm of overwhelming fury that is triggered by a trivial event and that builds into an explosion in an instant . . . one million people suffer brain injuries each year from strokes, tumors or blows to the head; 180,000 of them are injured in auto accidents . . . "
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/1990/08/07/s...n-damage-may-be-the-cause.html?pagewanted=all
> 
> "Anger is a very common problem after brain injuries . . . They need emotional rehabilitation in addition to physical and cognitive rehabilitation . . . "
> 
> http://www.brainline.org/content/2013/06/anger-following-brain-injury_pageall.html
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=brain+injury+and+rage


I see you playing the violin - yes and I have my kleenex


----------



## RamzFanz

Kruhn said:


> Self defense and *proportional *use of force is allowed in any state and territory of the Union. I'm 6'8" built like the black boxer in the video a few pages up. Of course, I can't push her into the ground full strength. He had her by the hands once, instead of holding both I would've let loose one, and turn her around while immobilizing her by pulling the other one behind her back!
> 
> I live in one of those states you derided and a cop would've let me pass as long as I used proportionate force to stop her. Now if I'd choke slammed her to the pavement, I'd be the one in jail!


Did I suggest unproportional use of force?


----------



## Coachman

ClevelandUberRider said:


> I agree that if a 100-lb woman slaps a 300-lb man in the face he has all the right to hit back. Let's say in reaction to that slap, he punches her in the face resulting in a TKO. You can almost be 100% sure you won't have a problem with any criminal case if you have eyewitnesses who won't lie or a video recording of that.


This just isn't true.

You're allowed to use "reasonable force" to defend yourself. If the driver in this video had cold-cocked this woman, I don't think there's a person here who would agree that that was a reasonable use of force.

Grabbing her arms... holding her wrists... pushing her away or pushing her to the ground... that's all very reasonable. Knocking her teeth out... not so much.


----------



## rtaatl

observer said:


> Of course there is a limit on how much force you can use to fend off an attacker. Being attacked does not give you free license to kill or maim your attacker.
> 
> Last year, I was jumped by this twentysomething wannabe gangbanger. We had a few words, I told him to back off, I didn't want to hurt him. He kept trying to intimidate me, throwing off gang signs. Flashing his tattoos, mad dogging me. I kept telling him, back off I don't want to hurt you.
> 
> So, he takes a swing at me knocks off my glasses and jams them into my forehead cutting me. I can't see him clearly but just enough to wrap my arms around him, get him in a bear hug, lift him a couple feet off the ground and body slam him onto the street.
> 
> I jump on top of him and grab his right wrist with my right hand, my left elbow jamming his neck into the ground with 250 pounds of solid muscle grinding it into the pavement (Ok maybe 200 pounds solid muscle, 50 pounds fat). (ok, ok lets leave it at more fat than muscle).
> 
> He whimpers please let me go. I said no m#/^&#! You pissed me off now you are going to....
> 
> Then he starts saying, mommy, mommy....
> 
> I catch my senses again. Am I going to really hurt this guy and go to jail for it.
> 
> I was in the middle of the street, cars stopped in both lanes, in broad daylight with about 30 people watching.
> 
> Uhhh no,
> 
> I grab my glasses and let him up. He still mouths off at me. Finally he turns around and limps away.
> 
> I could have given him a couple elbows to the face and seriously hurt him.
> 
> It just wasn't worth it to me.
> 
> I'll tell you one thing, next time he'll think twice about jumping a 50 year old guy.


So now I wonder is 50 the age that you aquire "old man strength", lol!
"Mommy, mommy", now that's hilarious. I needed that laugh today.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

(poster deleted post because comments on public safety issues are best left to the professionals.)


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Great. Thirty five pages and counting...


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Coachman said:


> This just isn't true.
> 
> You're allowed to use "reasonable force" to defend yourself. If the driver in this video had cold-cocked this woman, I don't think there's a person here who would agree that that was a reasonable use of force.
> 
> Grabbing her arms... holding her wrists... pushing her away or pushing her to the ground... that's all very reasonable. Knocking her teeth out... not so much.


I agree with you. Sometimes in making an argument for A that you want to find common ground (and have both sides agree) on, you give up on B.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

rtaatl said:


> So now I wonder is 50 the age that you aquire "old man strength", lol!
> "Mommy, mommy", now that's hilarious. I needed that laugh today.


Old German saying...

(Edited out the rest of the post due to irrelevancy.)


----------



## MKnight

After reading all the opinions here, i would like to express what i think that i'll probably do in a situation like that:

1. The pax agreed to cancel the ride, so that is settled. I would ask $10 from the lady to reimburse the pax. 
2. Ask for my reimbursement, to go offline and probably loose some good rides, at least a $100. 
3. Ask her to sit in the back, ask her address and take her home. 

Win-win situation.

No fight, no videos, no troubles, and extra money in my pocket. After all, we do this for money, so pay me and it's ok. 
If you don't like to deal with drunk people you should avoid drive on weekends nights, put a cap on your drive around 11PM and go home. Let the PRO deal with that.

BTW, we don't know why that lady was like that, what happened before that incident that make her behavior like that, maybe she was very upset and just wanna go home, just wanna be in a safe harbor. I don't know about you guys, but it's quite common to have people upset, crying, sad, you name the emotion, in my car, that happens, we are all humans, and why not try to understand and help this people instead of judge them so quickly? IMHO.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Hugo said:


> I wrote head, not cranium. There is an obvious bruise around the left eye. Cannot rule out bruising beneath the hair. Regardless, bruising need not be present for TBI or mild TBI. All it takes is a forceful head motion.
> 
> http://www.traumaticbraininjury.com/symptoms-of-tbi/mild-tbi-symptoms/


POST # 672/Hugo: TomAYto, TomAHto.
PotaAYto, potAHto.
The Cranium IS
"the portion of the skull enclosing the
brain".

With MAXIMUM magnification on my
Samsung S4 I DO notice that HER left
eye looks a lil' different than her right
but without bruising, either surround-
ing the eye OR near her hairline.

One KEY FACT that is glaringly obvious
is that based upon the FrontBumper per-
spective of her totalled vehicle [lower
left of 3 photos] there is NO EVIDENCE
that her head impacted the windshield!
Perhaps force of the Airbag caught her
left eye open ?

Thank You for the Mild TBI Hyperlink,
though.


----------



## Choochie

sellkatsell44 said:


> i'm sure she'll be fine.
> 
> while its a reflection of her as a person, it doesn't change her skills as a doctor.
> 
> and i'm sure i'm going to get stoned for saying this but, once the shiet blows over and she learns her lesson (old dogs _*can*_ learn new tricks), she will be fine. if she doesn't learn, well, that's a whole nother' story.
> 
> if that is your cat, so cute


You're probably too young to know who Jimmy Durante was, but he had a schnozzle.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

I generally have a problem with this new age of viral video revealing everyones bad behavior to the universe. 
Mostly because i had a history of behaving badly as a young man. 

I have empathy lol.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Partly explains why about half of Americans are on Facebook, about half are not.


Im the half thats distinctly not on Facebook. 
Almost ruined my marriage, no thanks.


----------



## Choochie

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Im the half thats distinctly not on Facebook.
> Almost ruined my marriage, no thanks.


Still behaving badly I suspect.


----------



## Choochie

ClevelandUberRider said:


> This system also treat those people unequally.. For example, after watching these videos, thousands of doctors across America (out of about a million of them) are thinking, gosh, I am lucky no one caught a video of me doing ___________ three months ago!


I worry about pax recording me when they are diddling with their phones in the back. Sometimes those soundbites will kill ya Isn't that what politicians say. Be careful what you say out there. You just might wind up on u-tube anyway.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Choochie said:


> Still behaving badly I suspect.


Nope, im one of the few husbands in the Western world that learned my lessons and became a saint.
Marriage is work. If you make it through the first 10 years, you have a real shot at going the distance.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

ClevelandUberRider said:


> How so? Care to share without disclosing identifying or embrasseping (to either party) details?


Yeah sure, maybe i can save some other poor saps marriage describing my past stupidity.
I had this regular customer. She was unhappy in her marriage. Wed play farm wars or mafia farms together lol.
Im too transparent. Wife knew i was up to something. 
She clocked my Facebook account. Noticed this woman liking my posts.
Started cross referencing all my online activity.
Im truly embarrassed how little i covered any tracks.
And the woman?
Caught by her husband the same week!

When my wife dialed her up from the LABELED number in my iPhone, she threw me under the bus in a heartbeat.

Moral of the story- friends dont let married friends use Facebook.

Oh- and if you have female regular customers, label them all Bert and Charlie and gus.


----------



## Hugo

Choochie said:


> I see you playing the violin - yes and I have my kleenex


On that night, I was playing rock on an electric violin.

Anyway, I apologize for my poor communication skills. I tried to show what could be more evidence that the doctor should not deal with patients. She may be a danger to herself and others, and not just when drunk.


----------



## 75drive

MKnight said:


> After reading all the opinions here, i would like to express what i think that i'll probably do in a situation like that:
> 
> 1. The pax agreed to cancel the ride, so that is settled. I would ask $10 from the lady to reimburse the pax.
> 2. Ask for my reimbursement, to go offline and probably loose some good rides, at least a $100.
> 3. Ask her to sit in the back, ask her address and take her home.
> 
> Win-win situation.
> 
> No fight, no videos, no troubles, and extra money in my pocket. After all, we do this for money, so pay me and it's ok.
> If you don't like to deal with drunk people you should avoid drive on weekends nights, put a cap on your drive around 11PM and go home. Let the PRO deal with that.
> 
> BTW, we don't know why that lady was like that, what happened before that incident that make her behavior like that, maybe she was very upset and just wanna go home, just wanna be in a safe harbor. I don't know about you guys, but it's quite common to have people upset, crying, sad, you name the emotion, in my car, that happens, we are all humans, and why not try to understand and help this people instead of judge them so quickly? IMHO.


I get what you're saying and mostly agree with you. I've definitely held many a therapy session. Mostly drunks but some sober passengers as well. I've had people stay in my car after the ride had ended trying to console and assure them it'll work out / be ok. I went to shake a guys hand and the next thing I know he's holding my hand thanking me for being so nice and understanding. That being said I draw the line at someone vandalizing my property. We've all been upset / had bad days but it doesn't give you the right to do what she did!


----------



## Hugo

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 672/Hugo: TomAYto, TomAHto.
> PotaAYto, potAHto.
> The Cranium IS
> "the portion of the skull enclosing the
> brain". < . . . >


I know. Maybe the eye socket could be thought of as part of the skull enclosing the brain?



> < . . . > With MAXIMUM magnification on my
> Samsung S4 I DO notice that HER left
> eye looks a lil' different than her right
> but without bruising, either surround-
> ing the eye OR near her hairline. < . . . >


On my 27" monitor, I see bruising closely surrounding her left eye. What I see near her hair could just be a shadow. Try comparing to other photos.



> < . . . > One KEY FACT that is glaringly obvious
> is that based upon the FrontBumper per-
> spective of her totalled vehicle [lower
> left of 3 photos] there is NO EVIDENCE
> that her head impacted the windshield! < . . . >


I agree.



> < . . . > Perhaps force of the Airbag caught her
> left eye open ? < . . . >


Very possible.



> < . . . > Thank You for the Mild TBI Hyperlink,
> though.


You are welcome.

Bottom line: her seeming psychopathy + her possible brain injury = I don't want to be near her, certainly not as a patient.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Hugo said:


> I know. Maybe the eye socket could be thought of as part of the skull enclosing the brain?
> 
> On my 27" monitor, I see bruising closely surrounding her left eye. What I see near her hair could just be a shadow. Try comparing to other photos.
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Very possible.
> 
> You are welcome.
> 
> Bottom line: her seeming psychopathy + her possible brain injury = I don't want to be near her, certainly not as a patient.


POST # 713/Hugo : AGREED ! You've got
me on the Screen-
size by ....ONLY...22.3" ! Sorry, but the
Samsung is the Only Device that I have
access to right now, which is rediculous
I know. Thanks for the point-by-point response.

Mentoring Bison: Appreciates the Courtesy!


----------



## observer

rtaatl said:


> So now I wonder is 50 the age that you aquire "old man strength", lol!
> "Mommy, mommy", now that's hilarious. I needed that laugh today.


All kidding aside, I had pretty awesome upper body strength at the time. My fore arms were so hard you could probably bounce a sledge hammer off them.

I spent two years drilling water wells up in Fresno and part of the job was handling 3 and 4 foot monkey wrenchs in each hand, 18 hours at a stretch, plus tons of other stuff that required strength.

I was in better condition than when I was in my twenties.


----------



## Choochie

Hugo said:


> On that night, I was playing rock on an electric violin.
> 
> Anyway, I apologize for my poor communication skills. I tried to show what could be more evidence that the doctor should not deal with patients. She may be a danger to herself and others, and not just when drunk.


Oh I thought you were making excuses for the bad behavior.


----------



## D Town

MKnight said:


> After reading all the opinions here, i would like to express what i think that i'll probably do in a situation like that:
> 
> 1. The pax agreed to cancel the ride, so that is settled. I would ask $10 from the lady to reimburse the pax.
> 2. Ask for my reimbursement, to go offline and probably loose some good rides, at least a $100.
> 3. Ask her to sit in the back, ask her address and take her home.
> 
> Win-win situation.
> 
> No fight, no videos, no troubles, and extra money in my pocket. After all, we do this for money, so pay me and it's ok.
> If you don't like to deal with drunk people you should avoid drive on weekends nights, put a cap on your drive around 11PM and go home. Let the PRO deal with that.
> 
> BTW, we don't know why that lady was like that, what happened before that incident that make her behavior like that, maybe she was very upset and just wanna go home, just wanna be in a safe harbor. I don't know about you guys, but it's quite common to have people upset, crying, sad, you name the emotion, in my car, that happens, we are all humans, and why not try to understand and help this people instead of judge them so quickly? IMHO.


Besides the insurance implications, I doubt she'd have coughed up that much cash for the ride. Likely she'd have offered you a peek at her **** and expected that to be enough.

I've had some REALLY bad days in my life but that wouldn't justify me assaulting someone. That excuse may work for snapping at someone who doesn't deserve it or being a grouch but to assault someone and destroy their property? Nope. That's the real her. Entitled, bratty, b*tch. She gets no sympathy and deserves no breaks. I've dealt with too many like her.


----------



## Just Me

D Town said:


> I THINK he was joking.


No I wasn't joking. I watched this happen on the news. She got into the front seat and immediately started throwing "whatever" out. 
It's a small car, how much can the glove box and console hold. I keep my vehicle spotless, so naturally I noticed crap flying out the window. Simply thought other drivers would notice to.


----------



## D Town

Just Me said:


> No I wasn't joking. I watched this happen on the news. She got into the front seat and immediately started throwing "whatever" out.
> It's a small car, how much can the glove box and console hold. I keep my vehicle spotless, so naturally I noticed crap flying out the window. Simply thought other drivers would notice to.


...thanks...thanks for further lowering my already dismal faith in humanity...


----------



## UberLaLa

Obviously it's easy for me to say what "I would have done" - just the same, watching this craziness makes me think it through for future possibilities. Maybe I would have said, _Sure, best way for me to get you to where you need to go is I have to cancel with the other Rider, I can't do that with you in the car or they will know, so jump out really quick and walk just a few cars down in front of where we are now and wait up on the sidewalk. I'll go tell them I have an emergency and cancel their trip, then get back in the car and pull up and you can jump in. Sound good? _Everyone knows what I would do next I'm pretty sure.

You can't reason with a drunk, sometimes you just have to lie to them...


----------



## D Town

ClevelandUberRider said:


> One interesting thing is, most of the Asian Indian friends of mine don't even drink (alcoholic beverages).
> 
> Their favorite beverage is tea.
> 
> They are very health conscious.
> 
> Some of them don't even drink soft drinks.


How do these people live? I don't drink alcohol but my blood is more diet soda and coffee than actual blood.


----------



## D Town

ClevelandUberRider said:


> I am pretty sure when this video went viral, a lot of Asian Indian (medical) doctors were in disbelief, saying quietly in their heart, WT*!


I'm sure most doctors period were saying that. I've met more than a few who are entitled a-holes but I have yet to personally meet a doctor who would actually assault someone and destroy their personal property.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Indian culture in America is in upheaval.
My cab company was in a software town.
I transported thousands of Indians, from those right off the rickshaw to Indians born in American hospitals.
The recent immigrants behaved badly towards cabbies, as we are servant class in their eyes.
The college kids bordered on mass hysteria, drunk beyond belief and dropping the F bomb every other word-
Over reacting from 1000 generations of Indian conservatism.
This doc chick was the worst of both worlds, drunk and profane like an out of control Indian American, yet prejudicial against servant class like her parents.

Off with her shorts...er...head.


----------



## D Town

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Sometimes ethnic groups in a big city do socialize among themselves more often than they do with those outside of their ethnic grouping, thereby "becoming a small circle". According to City Data, Miami has 2,936 Asian American residents. Let's say 850 of them are Asian Indians. Let's say of these 850 Miami Asian Indians, 400 are in the 25-49 age group (doctor is in this range, probably driver too). It is very likely that they have met once or twice in passing at some ethnic gatherings before. Probably even know each other.
> 
> Somehow their interaction seems to me more like they had met before than that of two complete strangers who had just met for the first time that night.
> 
> (No, I am not excusing that allegedly drunk person. One should know by now from my posts about my stance on her "proper punishment"--easily one of the harshest on UP)


You're basing this on the fact that they are close to the same skin tone. There are a LOT of countries on that continent with many different ethnic groups a number of which don't like each other at all. Not to mention we don't know if either of them are first generation or second generation or so on Americans who might be just as comfortable associating with other ethnic groups. When I was a teen we moved to a very tiny town in east Texas. Not that many black folks. That by no means guaranteed I knew all or even most of the black folks that went to my school. Absolutely NOTHING in that video tells me they knew each other. Its speculation and what makes it more bizarre is that I can't even see the use in it. Why does that even cross your mind exactly? It makes about as much difference and is actually less likely than if I speculated that the driver was a Dolphins fan. Is he? Maybe since he likely lives in or around Miami...but that bit of speculation, even if true, doesn't mean a dang thing to this situation...it would only matter if he was an Eagles fan. THEN she could have lit both him and his car on fire and I would have cheered.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Indian culture in America is in upheaval.
> My cab company was in a software town.
> I transported thousands of Indians, from those right off the rickshaw to Indians born in American hospitals.
> The recent immigrants behaved badly towards cabbies, as we are servant class in their eyes.
> The college kids bordered on mass hysteria, drunk beyond belief and dropping the F bomb every other word-
> Over reacting from 1000 generations of Indian conservatism.
> This doc chick was the worst of both worlds, drunk and profane like an out of control Indian American, yet prejudicial against servant class like her parents.
> 
> Off with her shorts...er...head.


Same observations on my side.


----------



## Archie8616

Here's another article about her suspension released from the Washington Post...

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...fter-attack-on-uber-driver/?wpisrc=nl_az_most


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

I thought a poster posted the same link on this thread a couple of days ago.


----------



## Archie8616

ClevelandUberRider said:


> I thought a poster posted the same link on this thread a couple of days ago.


Actually no, it was a link but from the local news station " http://www.local10.com " that he posted. I am just sharing that this is getting more national attention, and the Washington Post has now also picked up the story.


----------



## maui

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Sometimes ethnic groups in a big city do socialize among themselves more often than they do with those outside of their ethnic grouping, thereby "becoming a small circle". According to City Data, Miami has 2,936 Asian American residents. Let's say 850 of them are Asian Indians. Let's say of these 850 Miami Asian Indians, 400 are in the 25-49 age group (doctor is in this range, probably driver too). It is very likely that they have met once or twice in passing at some ethnic gatherings before. Probably even know each other.
> 
> Somehow their interaction seems to me more like they had met before than that of two complete strangers who had just met for the first time that night.
> 
> (No, I am not excusing that allegedly drunk person. One should know by now from my posts about my stance on her "proper punishment"--easily one of the harshest on UP)


The driver's name is Igor Belic, so likely Russian or Slavic and not close to Indian.

I also would not be surprised to find out Anjali not really that drunk, but really just self-entitled.


----------



## D Town

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Mostly, their holding hands. It's taboo. Slapping in anger, possible. Holding hands, whether drunk or sober, is a taboo. She didn't seem to act violently to shake off the hand holding. But of course I am not an expert in Asian Indian body language. I digressed.


I know absolutely nothing about Indian culture but seeing as how I've never seen you posting a bunch of made up bullcrap I feel pretty good about just taking your word on this topic. Now as you can judge from the absolute lack of accent from her there is a good chance her formative years were spent here in the states. Could be that that taboo wasn't firmly ingrained in her psyche.



maui said:


> The driver's name is Igor Belic, so likely Russian or Slavic and not close to Indian.
> 
> I also would not be surprised to find out Anjali not really that drunk, but really just a self-entitled massive c%^*


Thank you, I was trying to find the drivers name. And yeah I'm willing to bet at worst she was tipsy.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Archie8616 said:


> Actually no, it was a link but from the local news station " http://www.local10.com " that he posted. I am just sharing that this is getting more national attention, and the Washington Post has now also picked up the story.


hehe... actually, yes: Friday at 2:19 PM 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/poor...hicle-detailing-job.56163/page-17#post-766644


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Uber response: 
"*We have suspended the rider account of this individual as we investigate the incident.*"
source: 
*Miami Doctor Placed on Leave After Confrontation With Uber Driver Goes Viral*
http://www.nbcmiami.com/news/local/...on-With-Uber-Driver-Goes-Viral-366106351.html


----------



## sellkatsell44

ClevelandUberRider said:


> One interesting thing is, most of the Asian Indian friends of mine don't even drink (alcoholic beverages).
> 
> Their favorite beverage is tea.
> 
> They are very health conscious.
> 
> Some of them don't even drink soft drinks.


That's funny, most of the Indian folks I know drink like fishes take to water.

i have an Indian client who opened two alcohol-oriented establishments (a bar and wine bar). And my business partner, who is Indian, knew him before I intro the two, because she meet him while they were knocking back shots. That's how she knows most of the business clients actually, through some party or whatever--she remembers them because even though she drinks a shiet ton, she doesn't get under the table drunk.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

> _That's funny, most of the Indian folks I know...
> I know absolutely nothing about Indian culture but...
> Indian culture in America is in upheava...
> etc._


I must have missd something because folks are talking about the woman as if they know she is "Indian" rather than an American of Indian descent. 
You folks read something I missed?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

I suspect her behavior had a lot more to do with her being a 100lb, 5' tall '_cute_' 30 year old with a medical degree living at her parents and hanging out in South Beach than her ethnic background.


----------



## Tenzo

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I must have missd something because folks are talking about the woman as if they know she is "Indian" rather than an American of Indian descent.
> You folks read something I missed?


Her NAME, maybe


----------



## D Town

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Yes, I agree with you guys that she was not that drunk at all. In terms of physical threat of harm to driver, except that going-in-for-the-kill tender move which has the potential of deactivating his manhood for life (joking) with no chance of paying and taking an Uber Manhood class to activate again, ranks kind of in the middle among the drunks I have seen (cops at the scene that night seemed to agree). But I didn't say that because by saying that one will invariably get two kinds of responses: A, Hey, you are making an excuse for that drunk doctor! You don't think she should be punished?! How dare you! B, men have the absolute self defense right to knock her teeth out in a TKO. Or some milder versions of these types of responses. Which is besides the point. Because talking about things doesn't mean defending the thing.
> 
> (Edited two typos.)


If for whatever reason I somehow ended up outside of my vehicle "dancing" with this "person" the way we see poor Igor doing at the start of the video and she wouldn't leave me be every time I let her go I would NOT ball up my fist and hit her but pin her face down and REALLY call the cops IF she had my keys and I couldn't get them back without breaking fingers. If I had my keys - which I NEVER would have lost control of without a gun to the back of my head - I just would have put up my windows, stepped out of my car and called the cops. His problem SEEMS to be he tried talking to her and bluffing instead of just calling the police as soon as she got in and refused to get out. Likely he won't do that again.

Here's a question...since there was no police report how did ANYONE get the driver's name?



ClevelandUberRider said:


> Her name can possibly be of any of the countries in the Indian sub-continent. Even Persian and Middle Eastern (much less likely on the last group).
> 
> I know it is very highly unlikely that she is Japanese. (Trying to be funny)


Surnames are easily changeable with marriage or adoption. She could have been adopted by Chinese American parents and been given the last name Chen or an Italian family and been named Romano. If your family has been in the U.S. for more than one generation then ethnically its all up in the air. Its pretty much whatever you claim without a genetic test and I for one look forward to a day when we all just call ourselves American in this country without feeling the need to add "African" or "Chinese" or any other variation to the front of it.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

This convo has gotten way to PC for me.
Im an old dinosaur - shes an Indian chick.
Sue me.


----------



## Choochie

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I suspect her behavior had a lot more to do with her being a 100lb, 5' tall '_cute_' 30 year old with a medical degree living in South Beach than her ethnic background.


She definitely does not have an Indian nose. I told ya she looks like the granddaughter of Jimmy Durante. Looks like a big banana - so perhaps she is some mix of Indian and something else.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Choochie said:


> She definitely does not have an Indian nose. I told ya she looks like the granddaughter of Jimmy Durante. Looks like a big banana - so perhaps she is some mix of Indian and something else.


Northern and mountainous Asian Indians' noses can be very different from Sothern and inland Asian Indian noses.


----------



## Choochie

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Northern and mountainous Asian Indians' noses can be very different from Sothern and inland Asian Indian noses.


I'm sure - I have loads of Indian clients. Skin color is different as well. We just can't tell is my point, by name. She sounds American.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Northern and mountainous Asian Indians' noses can be very different from Sothern and inland Asian Indian noses.


Complexion too.
(Two posts caught in the posting!I hit Post and both of our posts popped up. Will acknowledge your post in my Edit of the following post.)



ClevelandUberRider said:


> Northern and mountainous Asian Indians' noses can be very different from Sothern and inland Asian Indian noses.


True, color of skin too. Very different climes. Quite different diet. Possibly different lineage.

(Edit: To acknowledge a poster's post.)



Choochie said:


> I'm sure - I have loads of Indian clients. Skin color is different as well. We just can't tell is my point, by name. She sounds American.


She has the required potential. Given time and a good campaign manager, she can be the next junior United States Senator from the great State of Florida!

I think more than half of Americans identify with most of her life-- she drinks, she likes to have fun, she drives and crashes her car, she sometimes screws up big time with her indiscretions and bad judgment calls, she is entitled, she is rude, she is obnoxious...

Boy, she has all the background.... She is the best candidate to be a politician!


----------



## ColdRider

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Great. Thirty five pages and counting...


I'm sure this thread would be less than 35 pages (39 now) if you would use the multi-quote feature...


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

ColdRider said:


> I'm sure this thread would be less than 35 pages (39 now) if you would use the multi-quote feature...


(Poster deleted post due to irrelevancy.)


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

ClevelandUberRider: PLEASE cite a Source/Hyperlink for this Outlandish Behavior. I DOUBT that ANY Restaurant would recook the same entry 20/25/30 times as You have described! They would sooner have Mr./Mrs./Ms./Mz. High Maintenance NEVER COME BACK.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

You are right about the high maintenance part. Restaurants frequented by celebs do not make money from celebs. They lose money on celebs. But celebs' dining there is very good business for them. They made money from other customers. I have read about these in the news and memoirs many times. I can spend twenty hours on this and find one or two of them out. But that is a lot of time.

With this explanation, if you still think it is against UP rule on journalism ethics, just let me know and I will try to edit it and, if I fail to keep the message in the post after edit, I will delete it entirely.

Thank you for checking in.


To save time, I am just going to delete it. It will take me only ten seconds to find that post, and two seconds to delete it. Thank you for informing me of the sensitive nature of the post.


Still couldn't find it after 30 seconds, can you please delete it for me if you think it should go. 

Thank you.


----------



## Cerise Chouette

I think he did exercise some great restraint even if he was covering his butt...he could've yelled at her but he didn't. My question is, why did he have so much stuff accessible to pax in the front seat of his car? The amount of things she threw out of his car was incredulous! I'm female and as soon as she tried hitting me like she did with the driver, it would've been game on and her ass would be on the ground in a submission hold.


----------



## UberXTampa

ColdRider said:


> I'm sure this thread would be less than 35 pages (39 now) if you would use the multi-quote feature...


What short trips is for Uber, more pages is for UP


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

UberXTampa said:


> What short trips is for Uber, more pages is for UP


(Deleted by poster due to irrelevancy.)


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Still couldn't find it after 30 seconds, can you please delete it for me if you think it should go.Thank you.


POST#777/ClevelandUberRider: PLEASE! You've been around here L O N G ...E N O U G H to know that only You, a Mod or the Administrator can delete Your Content.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST#777/ClevelandUberRider: PLEASE!
> You've been around
> here L O N G ...E N O U G H to know that
> only You, a Mod or the Administrator
> can delete Your Content.
> 
> Mentoring Bison: Keeping. It. 100%. REAL!


I am still confused. First, I read that post from you about needing links to articles that I learned about celebs' dining at restaurants. I replied and said it would take me many hours to find the links, so I was just going to delete it myself. After 30 seconds of searching for the post I couldn't find it, so I told you I couldn't find the post. You replied with the above. If you had deleted it when you wrote me that first post asking for links, then it would have saved you and I time from these additional two rounds of posts because if you had informed me my post had been deleted then the case was closed needing no further actions on both sides (why still ask for links if that post was no longer there--can't provide links to the body of said post if post was gone right?). Even with your post above, I am still not sure if my post was deleted before you sent me that post or after, or even at all. Maybe that post is right now still there but 30 seconds wasn't enough to find it yet? Please confirm clearly that said post has been deleted (so I know the case is closed needing no further action). You are a Mod right? Judging by the number of your posts I thought you were a Mod.

(Edited to avoid confusing "post" and "article".)


----------



## sellkatsell44

ClevelandUberRider said:


> What is your rough bestimates of the percentage of all Asian Indians that you have come across in your life being Brahmins?


A lil late because I was busy watching the Warriors and Spurs but, I'd say the amount of Indians I run into is decent. Based on my location...


----------



## Lnsky

Wow, well she is most likely going to lose her job over this and good luck finding another hospital to finish her residency at. You can't have patient facing doctors with such a public reputation for drug or alcohol abuse. Maybe she can switch to pathology. Sucks for her.


----------



## Lnsky

Lnsky said:


> Wow, well she is most likely going to lose her job over this and good luck finding another hospital to finish her residency at. You can't have patient facing doctors with such a public reputation for drug or alcohol abuse. Maybe she can switch to pathology. Sucks for her.


Btw I love how there is a police car in the background but no response at all from police or anyone else to try and help either of them. You hear a friend say her name in the background and it is a male friend. He should have been restraining her and getting her to walk away.


----------



## Lnsky

[QUOTE="Oh, so he's also a moron. A good hearted one.[/QUOTE]

This is some crazy shit right here but the driver probay realized the punishment didn't fit the crime. She may very well lose her license over this, that part is true. I doubt she will lose her license but she is going to lose her job and maybe not be able to finish her specialty.

My guess is she doesn't drink very often because of her work schedule and she mistakenly drank way too much and was already in a seunken rage at one of her friends when she got into the car. I've seen this type of shot from women on 6th street far too often.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Agreed.



Lnsky said:


> Btw I love how there is a police car in the background but no response at all from police or anyone else to try and help either of them. You hear a friend say her name in the background and it is a male friend. He should have been restraining her and getting her to walk away.


No one wants to be in a permanent infamous video for eternity.



Lnsky said:


> [QUOTE="Oh, so he's also a moron. A good hearted one.
> This is some crazy shit right here but the driver probay realized the punishment didn't fit the crime. She may very well lose her license over this, that part is true. I doubt she will lose her license but she is going to lose her job and maybe not be able to finish her specialty.
> 
> My guess is she doesn't drink very often because of her work schedule and she mistakenly drank way too much and was already in a seunken rage at one of her friends when she got into the car. I've seen this type of shot from women on 6th street far too often.


I doubt that she will lose her medical license. I also doubt that she will be kicked out from her residency program. To do either without your own as* sued back, there must be solid grounds for revoking the license or termination of her residency. Up to this point there is no indication that the police has filed any charges against her. Even if the driver files a civil lawsuit against her and wins a much bigger award, civil cases' outcomes do not affect the two issues most important to her (medical license and residency work). Even if the cops later files charges for any reason (public uproar for example), a first time offender like her, plus medical doctor as her profession (much needed by our society), she will just get enough slap at the back of her hand and court's decision won't carry enough punishment that will kick in to revoke the license or nullify the residency contract.

Her "punishment" will be in the form of the video. Most hospitals will think twice of inviting scrutiny and potential liability into their fold.

What one hopes to get is sometimes not how things work out. Many on this board want her to get some sort of punishment. But the way things work probably will be very different from that. Just like drivers want $1.50 to $2.00 per mile for UberX, but the market supply and demand will probably set the equilibrium price at 90 cents to $1.00.

(Edited three typos.)


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Lnsky said:


> Btw I love how there is a police car in the background but no response at all from police or anyone else to try and help either of them. You hear a friend say her name in the background and it is a male friend. He should have been restraining her and getting her to walk away.


The incident likely happened in front of a nightclub. 
Having done approximately 7 years on nightshift in a cab, i guarantee from midnight to last call there is usually a scuffle in front of a popular nightclub.

And since the perp was a chick, bouncers were digging the show.
And since cops have worn an invisible "dont be a hero" placard since time immemorial, whatever that cop in that cruiser was thinking probably had nothing to do with To Serve And Protect.

'Murica- dont expect our cops to burn extra callories.


----------



## maui

D Town said:


> Here's a question...since there was no police report how did ANYONE get the driver's name?


Because of news reports. It is listed in NBC 6 South Florida local web story


----------



## D Town

maui said:


> Because of news reports. It is listed in NBC 6 South Florida local web story


Well I understand that. What I want to know is how they found him. He wasn't shouting his name during the altercation. How did the news station track him down?


----------



## maui

D Town said:


> Well I understand that. What I want to know is how they found him. He wasn't shouting his name during the altercation. How did the news station track him down?


Same way they tracked down Anjali. Her name was not originally mentioned. Most of these people get found because they are recognized from Social Media


----------



## Tenzo

Well, with her name you can get her profile. They are public (hers maybe not now) at the place doctors do there residency at.


----------



## UberXTampa

Driver probably got recognized by one of his past pax immediately. pictures and names of drivers are sent in the receipt to the pax. After a few internet searches, you can find a lot of information about many people and easily. Those with unique and very rare names yield more accurate set of search results.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

TwoFiddyMile said:


> The incident likely happened in front of a nightclub.
> Having done approximately 7 years on nightshift in a cab, i guarantee from midnight to last call there is usually a scuffle in front of a popular nightclub.
> 
> And since the perp was a chick, bouncers were digging the show.
> And since cops have worn an invisible "dont be a hero" placard since time immemorial, whatever that cop in that cruiser was thinking probably had nothing to do with To Serve And Protect.
> 
> 'Murica- dont expect our cops to burn extra callories.


It is probably a good idea for some drivers not used to handling drunk passengers to stay away from the bar areas and bar hours.


----------



## Choochie

ClevelandUberRider said:


> She has the required potential. Given time and a good campaign manager, she can be the next junior United States Senator from the great State of Florida!
> 
> I think more than half of Americans identify with most of her life-- she drinks, she likes to have fun, she drives and crashes her car, she sometimes screws up big time with her indiscretions and bad judgment calls, she is entitled, she is rude, she is obnoxious...
> 
> Boy, she has all the background....
> 
> She is the best candidate to be a politician!


It's very stressful becoming a neurologist...


----------



## Choochie

Lnsky said:


> Wow, well she is most likely going to lose her job over this and good luck finding another hospital to finish her residency at. You can't have patient facing doctors with such a public reputation for drug or alcohol abuse. Maybe she can switch to pathology. Sucks for her.


No human patients even dead ones - microbiology only.


----------



## D Town

maui said:


> Same way they tracked down Anjali. Her name was not originally mentioned. Most of these people get found because they are recognized from Social Media


Possible. That being said I doubt she was out alone. Possible that she might have been told on by some of her fellow med students who were out with her, saw her idiocy, and reported it. She also volunteered she was a doctor. Matching her picture to local docs could do it. Oh! They might have gotten the drivers name from some of his documents that were scattered about on the ground that he missed.


----------



## FBM

ABC123DEF said:


> This is what we get paid the crap rates to put up with random entitled scumbags and princesses in our private vehicles for? There should be a $200.00 "stupid pax fee" that we can request in addition to the "cleaning fee".


And then they fire us for not being a 5 star...


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

D Town said:


> Possible. That being said I doubt she was out alone. Possible that she might have been told on by some of her fellow med students who were out with her, saw her idiocy, and reported it. She also volunteered she was a doctor. Matching her picture to local docs could do it. Oh! They might have gotten the drivers name from some of his documents that were scattered about on the ground that he missed.


Good Sherlock The Great thinking!


----------



## Guest

20yearsdriving said:


> She should be prosecuted
> 
> Driver needs training
> When he pushes her she could have easily cracked her skull


That's easy for you to say. It's always different when you're the one in the circumstances. Until it's actually you, you don't know how you would react regardless of how you think you "might" re-act and someone looking in from the outside. She physically attacked him and I'm sure the pain was enough to automatically react the way he did. She shouldn't even be breathing the same air as the rest of us. And her idiot neighbor?! "She was just having a bad day." Yeah, say that after someone knees you in the groin and throws all your personal belongs out of your car onto the sidewalk as street, including your expensive iPhone. Had the offender been white or black, I'm certain the neighbor would've had something different to say about the behavior.


----------



## Bart McCoy

she's doing an interview on some talkshow today
somebody record and post, if its worthy,wonder how she's gonna talk her way out of this one
maybe she'll sue the driver like taco bell guy did? for shoving her to the ground, smh, frivolous I know


----------



## Hugo

Here is the Good Morning America video:






Another interesting link: http://www.miamiherald.com/entertai...se-lambiet/article56655553.html#storylink=cpy

Here are some excerpts:

. . .

But while the rest of the press stalked her at her mother's house near North Miami Beach, Gossip Extra tracked down the five-foot Ramkissoon at her $2,000-a-month 41st-floor apartment at the Opera Tower in downtown Miami.

When we arrived at about 7 p.m. Sunday, exactly a week after the incident, it sounded like the 30-year-old neurologist was having a party.

Loud music, as well as the voices of several other people, were heard outside the apartment.

It all went dead quiet after we knocked.

. . .

"How did you find me," she asked politely. "Everybody's been harassing my mother and my old neighbors, but they won't talk to them. I'm trying to stay under the radar with a few friends. I didn't realize this was going to be such a big deal. I had to change my cellphone number because strangers were calling to yell at me."

Far from being contrite or apologetic, Ramkissoon admitted to being worried about her future because more than three million people viewed the four-minute video that a passerby captured on his phone.

. . .

Other stuff:

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/miami-doctor-recorded-uber-fight-contrite-article-1.2510614

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/local/miami-dade/sfl-uber-doctor-dispute-gma-20160127-story.html


----------



## Hugo

I don't think she did herself any favors with that Good Morning America interview. To me, she still comes across as an insincere, narcissistic sociopath. Instead of wasting time with this bullpoop, she needs to change her career path ASAP. Maybe research, pathology... who knows. A role with no patients, and minimal human or animal contact.


----------



## UberLaLa

Hugo said:


> Here is the Good Morning America video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another interesting link: http://www.miamiherald.com/entertai...se-lambiet/article56655553.html#storylink=cpy
> 
> Here are some excerpts:
> 
> . . .
> 
> But while the rest of the press stalked her at her mother's house near North Miami Beach, Gossip Extra tracked down the five-foot Ramkissoon at her $2,000-a-month 41st-floor apartment at the Opera Tower in downtown Miami.
> 
> When we arrived at about 7 p.m. Sunday, exactly a week after the incident, it sounded like the 30-year-old neurologist was having a party.
> 
> Loud music, as well as the voices of several other people, were heard outside the apartment.
> 
> It all went dead quiet after we knocked.
> 
> . . .
> 
> "How did you find me," she asked politely. "Everybody's been harassing my mother and my old neighbors, but they won't talk to them. I'm trying to stay under the radar with a few friends. I didn't realize this was going to be such a big deal. I had to change my cellphone number because strangers were calling to yell at me."
> 
> Far from being contrite or apologetic, Ramkissoon admitted to being worried about her future because more than three million people viewed the four-minute video that a passerby captured on his phone.
> 
> . . .
> 
> Other stuff:
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/miami-doctor-recorded-uber-fight-contrite-article-1.2510614
> 
> http://www.sun-sentinel.com/local/miami-dade/sfl-uber-doctor-dispute-gma-20160127-story.html


In GMA interview she would have been smart to have stated that being under the influence made her do those things and she plans on never getting drunk again. Still, she's pretty screwed....


----------



## maui

Saw the GMA piece. Think she did o.k. in it, but does not change me mind

1) I don't buy "She was having a bad day" Her behavior is typical of a lot of self-entitled brats I have come across. I am not saying she did not have a bad day, but am saying that her NORMAL BEHAVIOR and response to people not going her way would be similar. If you inadvertently cut her in line, etc. I could see her doing the same BS

2) I don't think she was "drunk" she may have had a few drinks, but observing her speech, etc., this was not the "alcohol talking" Some of her social guards may have been let slightly down, but guarantee you, you stand her up on a date, do anything she considers to be slighting towards her, and the "beast" will come out. Note her tattoo... "Though she be but little, she is fierce" She prides herself on this. 

3) She thinks she can get away with it because she is a small woman. If this had been an larger man, no doubt he would have been arrested and fired already ala Taco Bell Exec.


----------



## D Town

I have no sympathy for her. As for asking for forgiveness the one who needs to give her that is the person she victimized and apparently he's forgiven her. THAT being said she's shown everyone her true character and as such I have no intention of trusting her with my or my loved ones health and well being. She has proven herself too unstable to be trusted, IMO.


----------



## Myself

She only going to get paid for more interviews (GM AMERICA for ex.) and makes a killing. Gonna want every1 to feel sorry for her. If she was a heavy wght female, she probly would have gotten charges and been laughed at and whatever else. And now that she's on administrative leave, she's jobless, so she's probly going to get porn offers and reality show. Boo Hoo. She's making all these excuses,she needs to get what she deserves,and the driver SHOULD HAVE pressed charges.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis

Myself said:


> She only going to get paid for more interviews (GM AMERICA for ex.) and makes a killing. Gonna want every1 to feel sorry for her. If she was a heavy wght female, she probly would have gotten charges and been laughed at and whatever else. And now that she's on administrative leave, she's jobless, so she's probly going to get porn offers and reality show. Boo Hoo. She's making all these excuses,she needs to get what she deserves,and the driver SHOULD HAVE pressed charges.


Totally agree. Had that been me she did that to she would be in a jail cell right now and I would be lawyered up working to take everything she has. I am so sick of these stuck up little Ritchies acting like spoiled pathetic brats and thinking it's ok. She obviously didn't learn her lesson.

If anyone sees that uber driver do me a favor and smack him on the head and call him a wuss for backing down from doing the rest of us a favor


----------



## MBENZ_GUY

Hugo said:


> Here is the Good Morning America video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another interesting link: http://www.miamiherald.com/entertai...se-lambiet/article56655553.html#storylink=cpy
> 
> Here are some excerpts:
> 
> . . .
> 
> But while the rest of the press stalked her at her mother's house near North Miami Beach, Gossip Extra tracked down the five-foot Ramkissoon at her $2,000-a-month 41st-floor apartment at the Opera Tower in downtown Miami.
> 
> When we arrived at about 7 p.m. Sunday, exactly a week after the incident, it sounded like the 30-year-old neurologist was having a party.
> 
> Loud music, as well as the voices of several other people, were heard outside the apartment.
> 
> It all went dead quiet after we knocked.
> 
> . . .
> 
> "How did you find me," she asked politely. "Everybody's been harassing my mother and my old neighbors, but they won't talk to them. I'm trying to stay under the radar with a few friends. I didn't realize this was going to be such a big deal. I had to change my cellphone number because strangers were calling to yell at me."
> 
> Far from being contrite or apologetic, Ramkissoon admitted to being worried about her future because more than three million people viewed the four-minute video that a passerby captured on his phone.
> 
> . . .
> 
> Other stuff:
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/miami-doctor-recorded-uber-fight-contrite-article-1.2510614
> 
> http://www.sun-sentinel.com/local/miami-dade/sfl-uber-doctor-dispute-gma-20160127-story.html


She must have felt stupid being interviewed AFTER they showed the video. LMAO. She looked absolutely crazy sitting there. I just busted out laughing. It's like someone showing a video of you tripping an old lady then asking you to comment. Notice the Uber driver was the last one she mentioned in the list of people she hurt. "He should have just took me to my destination and none of this would of happened. I'm suing Uber."


----------



## ColdRider

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Totally agree. Had that been me she did that to she would be in a jail cell right now and I would be lawyered up working to take everything she has. I am so sick of these stuck up little Ritchies acting like spoiled pathetic brats and thinking it's ok. She obviously didn't learn her lesson.
> 
> If anyone sees that uber driver do me a favor and smack him on the head and call him a wuss for backing down from doing the rest of us a favor


Take everything she has for throwing trash out your car and attempting to kick you?

Really?


----------



## tipster98122

What makes her public acknowledgement so false and hypocritical is she very quickly tries to put the responsibility for her actions on things outside of her control. Projecting the blame is a tactic of manipulation and is an ego defense mechanism. The term _projection _comes from psychodynamic psychology and is attributed to individuals who _unconsciously_ "project" onto others motivations, intentions, or actions that they actually harbor themselves but which they would feel far too unnerved or guilty about to acknowledge as their own. Often, these people are quite narcissistic.

She acknowledged her actions were wrong yet she exhibits little to no compassion for the driver nor any of the humility or humanity(traits that most people think are needed to be a caregiver). This was evidenced by her last statement:

When asked at the end of interview what she'd like people to know she states, "I want to send a message to the public&#8230; to be careful what you do in public because what you do can be taped and have ramifications."

Which highly suggests that if none of this had been taped, she would have found justification for her actions likely chalking up her reprehensible conduct to having a "bad night".


----------



## D Town

tipster98122 said:


> What makes her public acknowledgement so false and hypocritical is she very quickly tries to put the responsibility for her actions on things outside of her control. Projecting the blame is a tactic of manipulation and is an ego defense mechanism. The term _projection _comes from psychodynamic psychology and is attributed to individuals who _unconsciously_ "project" onto others motivations, intentions, or actions that they actually harbor themselves but which they would feel far too unnerved or guilty about to acknowledge as their own. Often, these people are quite narcissistic.
> 
> She acknowledged her actions were wrong yet she exhibits little to no compassion for the driver nor any of the humility or humanity(traits that most people think are needed to be a caregiver). This was evidenced by her last statement:
> 
> When asked at the end of interview what she'd like people to know she states, "I want to send a message to the public&#8230; to be careful what you do in public because what you do can be taped and have ramifications."
> 
> Which highly suggests that if none of this had been taped, she would have found justification for her actions likely chalking up her reprehensible conduct to having a "bad night".


Excellent points all around. Great analysis. You hit on things I hadn't noticed.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis

ColdRider said:


> Take everything she has for throwing trash out your car and attempting to kick you?
> 
> Really?


Yes really. Wouldn't you? If not you are part of the problem uber drivers have with these brats


----------



## ColdRider

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Yes really. Wouldn't you? If not you are part of the problem uber drivers have with these brats


If she were poor, would you still take everything she has?


----------



## UberPartnerDennis

That's a silly question. What part of don't do the crime if you can't do the time do you not get?


----------



## D Town

UberPartnerDennis said:


> That's a silly question. What part of don't do the crime if you can't do the time do you not get?


I thought you might have just been posting randomly but now I realize you're likely responding to someone I blocked which means their likely posting nonsensical foolishness. I suggest you do what I did and just block whoever it is. You're likely going to do it any how once they burn through your patients so why not save yourself the heart burn?


----------



## UberPartnerDennis

D Town said:


> I thought you might have just been posting randomly but now I realize you're likely responding to someone I blocked which means their likely posting nonsensical foolishness. I suggest you do what I did and just block whoever it is. You're likely going to do it any how once they burn through your patients so why not save yourself the heart burn?


Because I am not done with playing with the troll. Lol. I will do it eventually but for now coldrider is so easy to keep going. It's entertaining


----------



## ColdRider

UberPartnerDennis said:


> That's a silly question. What part of don't do the crime if you can't do the time do you not get?


Lol at you. I've mentioned in this thread that the driver chose to not press charges. That's his problem. I would have been happy with her spending night in jail to think about her indiscretions. I doubt I would sue over any of that. He was happy with the few bucks she had given him (lol).

You would sue for everything she has? Why? Would you take everything from someone poor or do you just hate "rich" people?

I agree she should have been arrested, but do I think the driver deserves all her perceived wealth? LOL, no.


----------



## sellkatsell44

UberPartnerDennis said:


> That's a silly question. What part of don't do the crime if you can't do the time do you not get?


I think that's fair

Don't do the crime if you can't do the time

But,

The time should be proportional to the crime. So taking everything she has, is a bit extreme.

I never got the lawsuits (like taco boy's five mil) where they ask for such an extreme obscene amount of money. Wouldn't something along the lines of, an apology, $10-20k, and suspension from work for a few weeks (till shiet cools down) be more appropriate?

It's easier to get people to meet u and agree to your point when you're not asking for the sun and moon. Just imho


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Hugo said:


> Here is the Good Morning America video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another interesting link: http://www.miamiherald.com/entertai...se-lambiet/article56655553.html#storylink=cpy
> 
> Here are some excerpts:
> 
> . . .
> 
> But while the rest of the press stalked her at her mother's house near North Miami Beach, Gossip Extra tracked down the five-foot Ramkissoon at her $2,000-a-month 41st-floor apartment at the Opera Tower in downtown Miami.
> 
> When we arrived at about 7 p.m. Sunday, exactly a week after the incident, it sounded like the 30-year-old neurologist was having a party.
> 
> Loud music, as well as the voices of several other people, were heard outside the apartment.
> 
> It all went dead quiet after we knocked.
> 
> . . .
> 
> "How did you find me," she asked politely. "Everybody's been harassing my mother and my old neighbors, but they won't talk to them. I'm trying to stay under the radar with a few friends. I didn't realize this was going to be such a big deal. I had to change my cellphone number because strangers were calling to yell at me."
> 
> Far from being contrite or apologetic, Ramkissoon admitted to being worried about her future because more than three million people viewed the four-minute video that a passerby captured on his phone.
> 
> . . .
> 
> Other stuff:
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/miami-doctor-recorded-uber-fight-contrite-article-1.2510614
> 
> http://www.sun-sentinel.com/local/miami-dade/sfl-uber-doctor-dispute-gma-20160127-story.html


POST # 765/Hugo: S U P E R L A T I V E !
Thank You for
the Multiple Hyperlinks to "THE REAL
ANJALI" who according to Gossip Extra's
research is an UNREPENTANT SPOILED
BRAT/ PARTYGIRL/ALCOHOLIC with a
Personality Disorder.

Other Posters are Quite Correct in sug-
gesting that only Research, Pathology or
MicroBiology Opportunities COULD AF-
FORD to risk such a Conceited In-Denial
Personality as an M.D./Employee!

Nice work here! Thanks.


----------



## sellkatsell44

ClevelandUberRider said:


> But over the next 40 to 50 years of working life that Burrito Taco former exec could have easily made more than five mill. That is likely the compensatory part he is asking. Posting and sharing videos illegally should get the law breakers a much bigger punitive part. Punitive awards by the court also go to the plaintiff. Given that that driver drove for TNC he likely does not have five mill, so former Nacho Taco guy likely has the deep pocketed TNC in mind, for allowing said driver to install cam in the car to record pax.


He didn't seem smart enough to last that long tho, even without being caught in that incident.

and are the execs there really paid that much? He seems like on the cusp of 6 figures to me. And isn't he old (relative to the years you're quoting and retirement age)? like 30ish-40ish...so its more like 30years max..maybe 20ish of pay.

eh...

i've always said to my younger sib, anything you put out on the internet is never erased. be as vague as you can be while getting points or info across.

and as the world expands and you have stuff like mobile uploads and youtube, drones and cloud...

people should do a self-reflect in terms of how they act as a person. he shouldn't rely on a technicality to be able to act like a donkey, public or private.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

maui said:


> Saw the GMA piece. Think she did o.k. in it, but does not change me mind
> 
> 1) I don't buy "She was having a bad day" Her behavior is typical of a lot of self-entitled brats I have come across. I am not saying she did not have a bad day, but am saying that her NORMAL BEHAVIOR and response to people not going her way would be similar. If you inadvertently cut her in line, etc. I could see her doing the same BS
> 
> 2) I don't think she was "drunk" she may have had a few drinks, but observing her speech, etc., this was not the "alcohol talking" Some of her social guards may have been let slightly down, but guarantee you, you stand her up on a date, do anything she considers to be slighting towards her, and the "beast" will come out. Note her tattoo... "Though she be but little, she is fierce" She prides herself on this.
> 
> 3) She thinks she can get away with it because she is a small woman. If this had been an larger man, no doubt he would have been arrested and fired already ala Taco Bell Exec.


POST # 768/maui: SO TRUE, SIR !
One wag on Twitter
has come up with the Human Version
of "Going All SanDiego Chimp" that
makes "Going Postal" sound mild by
Comparison:

☆ "WHEN IN DOUBT, BLOW IT OUT !"☆
☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ "GO RAMKISSOON!" ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆

Bison Chortling Heartily!


----------



## Older Chauffeur

ClevelandUberRider said:


> (Poster deleted the post to be nice to all human beings.)


Saw similar postings from you on multiple threads today. Are you on an apology tour? Don't fade on us now!


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Older Chauffeur said:


> Saw similar postings from you on multiple threads today. Are you on an apology tour? Don't fade on us now!


Yeah, trying to be nice. Will do several every few minutes of break I got. Thanks for noticing.

Drive safe!

P/S: I like your tagline.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Yeah, trying to be nice. Will do several every few minutes of break I got. Thanks for noticing.
> 
> Drive safe!
> 
> P/S: I like your tagline.


Likewise. Often there is too much nasty bickering going on here.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

sellkatsell44 said:


> He didn't seem smart enough to last that long tho, even without being caught in that incident.
> and are the execs there really paid that much? He seems like on the cusp of 6 figures to me.


While you have to sift carefully through that post to parse out what was being said, I *think* the author was saying that the lawyer's claim is that a mid-level exec, averaging around $125,000/yr for 40 years (age 30 to 70) would have had future earnings of around $5mil, but for the publishing of the video.


----------



## ZZY

Does Uber willingly allow cars with big dents in the door?


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

ZZY said:


> Does Uber willingly allow cars with big dents in the door?


LOL.


----------



## North End Eric

http://anjaliramkissoon.org/


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

She went to a good enough college for her pre-med. I am not privy to her college GPA and her work ethic. But look at which medical school she went. A school younger than perhaps 80% of posters on UP! Established exactly 340 years after Harvard (Bill Gates III and Zuck's alma mater).


----------



## rocksteady

Notice in the update news video of the assailant "speaking out" how many times they replayed the driver pushing her to the ground . Is this their idea of "balanced" reporting? For every different aggressive act on her part shown they replayed the same one retaliatory act of his. What Bullsh.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

North End Eric said:


> http://anjaliramkissoon.org/


I clicked this link, sorry i did. 
Listen, shes a monster, but creating an entire website to crush her is just more of the modern world problem.

Pretty soon, anyone who raises their voice in a bad customer service situatio. Will have their life ruined by a GoPro YouTube video.

Its all great til they come for you.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

The creators of those sites may be liable for libel or defamation in a civil lawsuit.


----------



## D Town

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I clicked this link, sorry i did.
> Listen, shes a monster, but creating an entire website to crush her is just more of the modern world problem.
> 
> Pretty soon, anyone who raises their voice in a bad customer service situatio. Will have their life ruined by a GoPro YouTube video.
> 
> Its all great til they come for you.


There is a vast ocean between getting snippy with the guy behind the McDonald's counter who has messed up your order for the third time and what she did. A VAST, unending, oh God, IS there another side to this thing, ocean...


----------



## D Town

ClevelandUberRider said:


> The creators of those sites may be liable for libel or defamation in a civil lawsuit.


Only if he posts things that aren't true. Then again you can sue anyone for anything in this country so I expect there to be a lawsuit there. I think the person who put up the site just wants to make sure that even years from now when someone googles her name her exploits are still find-able and unforgotten. On that I have mixed feelings...no one is the same person they were 10 or 15 years before hand. We grow and learn - if we're forced to.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

North End Eric said:


> http://anjaliramkissoon.org/


POST # 788/North End Eric: Thanks for
the Hyperlink
to the Ramkissoon "Memorial" Website.

Bison Chortling!


----------



## JasonB

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Pretty soon, anyone who raises their voice in a bad customer service situatio. Will have their life ruined by a GoPro YouTube video.


Really? Pretty weak analogy there.

Part of the modern world- you gotta know going in, _everything_ you do has the potential to end up on Youtube. Times the chances of becoming an overnight youtube sensation by 100 if you decide to make a complete ass out of yourself in public.

Times the chances by 1000 if what you are doing also somehow affects Uber corporation or its 'partners'.

Anyway, hopefully she learned something from this whole debacle, and perhaps others will learn from her mistakes as well.


----------



## DriverX

20yearsdriving said:


> Did you notice the part were the guy held her wrist then launched her to the ground she almost hits the rear of her head against the sidewalk curve
> If you tell me that is legal I doubt you are a ex-cop
> I trust the cop that "Squshed" the "scuffle "
> He Did what I've seen in the bar scene for 20 years
> 
> If the video showed a cop dropping her
> It would have been a bad day for him
> But cops know better


Are you kidding me, cops get away with WAY worse shit than that. Cops would have jacked her b*tchy ass if she kicked their cruiser. Watch some COPS on tv, they throw chicks around all the time when they don't ack right.


----------



## DriverX

uberprisoner said:


> We as a society have been brainwashed by the feminist agenda. We are constantly told we need to respect women, never hit a woman. Women are put on pedestals and are untouchable. This my friend is BS. Respect must be earned, and I will cold clock anyone who attacks me man or woman, drunk or sober. The legal system is skewed heavily in favor of the women.
> This guy had every right to protect himself and his property and should have left this biyachocunt in a bloody mess. Brainwashing.


Wow so she says the solution is to only expose yourself to women who wear expensive shoes!? WTF kind of weird Kardashian world view is that coming from.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

What that doctor did to that Uber driver is deplorable. The incident should serve as a lesson for her and all those who like to belittle, humiliate, and bully drivers.


----------



## TylerLee_C

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 258/TylerLee_C : "Ahoy!" & Wel-
> come to UP.Net Forums
> from Clearing skies at Sunset Marco Island
> on Florida's Wild SSW Coast.
> 
> Good question ! I'm sure that many
> Viewers are confused as to whether
> Dr. Bat☆☆☆t Crazy had gone all
> "San Diego Chimp" on the Driver's
> car during the Period BEFORE the
> YouTUBE commences.


So she did vandalize his vehicle?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

TylerLee_C said:


> So she did vandalize his vehicle?


There's no report from anyone that she damaged the vehicle - not even the driver.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

There is a crease in the lower door which looks like it was done at the same time, so most likely the result of a sideswipe type accident, rather than human-caused.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Older Chauffeur said:


> most likely the result of a sideswipe type accident, rather than human-caused.


You mean the driver was attacked by an autonomous car?!


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You mean the driver was attacked by an autonomous car?!


Oh, no! Google says that would never happen. Actually, I was trying to avoid any reference to the size of, or martial arts capabilities of, any humans at the scene. At some point, My Dear Watson, either a driver of this vehicle collided with either a fixed object or another moving or parked vehicle, or another vehicle operator inflicted the damage in a similar fashion upon the vehicle in question, whether moving or parked, we have insufficient evidence to determine.
There, how's that?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Older Chauffeur said:


> At some point, My Dear Watson, either a driver of this vehicle collided with either a fixed object or another moving or parked vehicle, or another vehicle operator inflicted the damage in a similar fashion upon the vehicle in question, ...


OR... it's just one of those really cool 3D stickers or paint jobs - like the fake bullet holes.


----------



## Older Chauffeur




----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

TylerLee_C said:


> So she did vandalize his vehicle?


POST # 800/TylerLee_C: Most Dictionary
Publishers are
updating their 2016 Editions to feature
Ex-Neurologist Ramkissoon's photo
adjacent to their Definition of Vandal!

Bison: ALSO See "BatGuano Crazy", "Full-
☆ ☆ ☆ Hyster" and "Road Rage".


----------



## gekko1323

ClevelandUberRider said:


> If she gets her medical certification/license revoked and can longer practice medicine anymore in her life, then I have no doubt there will be a civil lawsuit from her against Uber. Some people don't mind spending 50-100K trying to shoot for $5M to $10M. Certainly not a family with money like hers.


Really? Under what grounds? What role did Uber play in her fall from grace?


----------



## D Town

gekko1323 said:


> Really? Under what grounds? What role did Uber play in her fall from grace?


You need no grounds for a civil suit. As has been stated before you can sue anyone for anything at any time. Doesn't mean you'll win and she certainly will not but you need nothing more than the cash to file the suit in civil court.


----------



## RockinEZ

HotRodriguez75 said:


> That girl was cray cray! He should have tazed her! Windows up and locked doors is how I roll!





howo3579 said:


> Yes especially when she claims to be a medical doctor. he could milk her income if he pressed charge. But it's hard to imagine a professional such as neurologist would behave like that. She's probably lying.


I worked around physicians in a hospital setting. Many are very capable of misbehaving even in a hospital setting.

When you think about it, sociopathic tendencies may actually benefit physicians.

I have seen and heard some pretty bad behavior by physicians.


----------



## RockinEZ

20yearsdriving said:


> When you dragged her out of vehicle
> You took on liability your self
> 
> Let her destroy the car
> 
> Sue her & prosecute her later


She had deep pockets. Sue her.


----------



## RockinEZ

I would have been so tempted to fry her like eggs with my Taser. 

With everyone having a cell phone camera, and the law being politically correct. You can't do anything to a woman, but watch her go off and call the cops. 

Even pepper spray would have got him at least arrested, and possibly in court.


----------



## gekko1323

20yearsdriving said:


> Did you notice there was a crowd
> No one seen to be moved by this minor bar incident
> Even the crowd got the stupidity of the incident


Because this shit happens all the time here in the Magic City! On any given night, in any of our 7 or 8 party districts, several of these incidents will occur.


----------



## gekko1323

D Town said:


> You need no grounds for a civil suit. As has been stated before you can sue anyone for anything at any time. Doesn't mean you'll win and she certainly will not but you need nothing more than the cash to file the suit in civil court.


You are right. What I mean is, on what grounds can she hope to win it? That is, IF the judge doesn't throw it out first for being frivolous.


----------



## Wyreless

Im not going to scroll through the last 40 pages of this incident to see if some of my news was already posted so I am sorry if this is old news, but I just went for an update and finally found some news that was new to me and I had not heard about. I never heard she was on Good Morning America and interviewed by George Stephanopoulos. And at the end of this article she still doesn't get it in my book 'I'm not sure I deserve what's happening" she stated the day before her GMA interview to a news crew at her $2000 a month apt. 
'But I don't want to talk any more. Have a great night.'

Read the article, just shows me shes a spoiled brat, period.








Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3419126/Doctor-attack.html#ixzz4468Fukpf


----------



## gekko1323

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I clicked this link, sorry i did.
> Listen, shes a monster, but creating an entire website to crush her is just more of the modern world problem.
> 
> Pretty soon, anyone who raises their voice in a bad customer service situatio. Will have their life ruined by a GoPro YouTube video.
> 
> Its all great til they come for you.


I was kind of saddened by the website myself. The girl made a mistake. In my college days I was a complete wild man also and had many "incidents". But this girl is being CRUCIFIED. It's as if they hate her more for who she represents than for what she did. Envy? Jealousy? Let's be compassionate and realistic here. She didn't kill anyone. She has paid the price for her mistake. If the driver can forgive her then we can also. There are people out there that want her to kill herself. Sad...


----------



## Lnsky

RockinEZ said:


> She had deep pockets. Sue her.


She lives with her parents.


----------



## Lnsky

Wyreless said:


> Im not going to scroll through the last 40 pages of this incident but I just went for an update. I never heard she was on Good Morning America and interviewed by George Stephanopoulos. And at the end of this article she still doesn't get it in my book 'I'm not sure I deserve what's happening. But I don't want to talk any more. Have a great night.' she stated from her $2000 a month apartment.
> Read the article, just shows me shes a spoiled ***** period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3419126/Doctor-attack.html#ixzz4468Fukpf


Wow. Guess she didn't hire a PR person. I can tell by her choice in outfit that she is trying to dress conservatively but that dress is still way too short to achieve that.

The outfit in her interview is worse than what she wore during the attack. She looks completely trashy here. It looks like a dress from JC Penny's and is too short to be professional. She totally fits the standard club girl MO not doctor.

Why are so many doctors so trashy? I've had it with doctors. Most of them are just bad people with little to no intelligence. They are book smart at best, they study and memorize. Not all doctors but most.

Doctors are worse than lawyers most only go into it for the title and money which isn't even that great.


----------



## observer

Did the driver ever get deactivated?


----------



## Wyreless

Here is a very good article / blog post about this girls situation and the possibility she will get fired. Worth a read. Also I found some past articles regarding Jackson Health. They have done investigations on their associates and it can take as much as 4 months to complete And Jackson Health itself, has some image issues and that could very much effect their decision whether to reinstate crazy Doc or not. I really hope she doesnt get her job back but, only time will tell. Her statement along the lines of "I really dont think I deserve what is happening to me" the night before she did Good Morning America interview,to me, says it all.

http://rbbcommunications.com/lessons-from-miami-doctors-uber-outburst-reputation-is-everything/


----------



## Wyreless

Lnsky
According to several articles she did hire a PR firm and a Lawyer prior to the GMA interview. And I agree with the outfit comments completely. But she doesnt live with her parents. She has her own apt on the 41st Floor of the Opera Towers in North Miami, estimated at $2K a month. A news agency actually hunted her down at her apt. Another great interview. They stated Moms house was in Downtown, Miami.

Also I just did go back a few pages. Some good forum regulars had mentioned the GMA appearance and I dont want to take away from their posts. So check out pages 35-36-37-38 for some good insight, if interested.

Last but not least I forgot this part. Here is one of her last statements to George on GMA."He should have just took me to my destination and none of this would of happened. I'm suing Uber." That really burns my butt as well. She thinks this is her world and we are just living in it. Im so sick of that generations mentality (Go easy on me, not everybody but a helluva lot of em)


----------



## Tenzo

A few observations from someone who is around doctors daily.

1) She is not a sociopath. Sociopath's KNOW they are doing wrong and don't care. Sheldon Cooper is a good example of a Sociopath. She is a Psychopath, she doesn't even know she was doing something wrong. In her mind there is nothing to apologize for.

2) She doesn't have deep pockets. She is a resident. That's kind of a doctor in training. Most likely she has $250,000 in student loan debt. After paying student loan payments and apartment she most likely has about $1,000 a month to spend.

3) She was let go from her medical residency. This isn't a black mark on her record. If she just straightens up and acts like a normal person she can resume her career and high salary. Unless, of course, she keeps going on good morning america.

4) She is an insufferable entitled ****. Just look at her facebook page (if it's still up) where she has a vicious disdain for common people. Her behavior on the video is consistent with her life. So basically, this behavior is just a slice of her life.

5) She isnt going to change, she still thinks she is right. Unfortunately, she will probably go far in this world.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Tenzo said:


> A few observations from someone who is around doctors daily.
> 
> 1) She is not a sociopath. Sociopath's KNOW they are doing wrong and don't care. Sheldon Cooper is a good example of a Sociopath. She is a Psychopath, she doesn't even know she was doing something wrong. In her mind there is nothing to apologize for.
> 
> 2) She doesn't have deep pockets. She is a resident. That's kind of a doctor in training. Most likely she has $250,000 in student loan debt. After paying student loan payments and apartment she most likely has about $1,000 a month to spend.
> 
> 3) She was let go from her medical residency. This isn't a black mark on her record. If she just straightens up and acts like a normal person she can resume her career and high salary. Unless, of course, she keeps going on good morning america.
> 
> 4) She is an insufferable entitled ****. Just look at her facebook page (if it's still up) where she has a vicious disdain for common people. Her behavior on the video is consistent with her life. So basically, this behavior is just a slice of her life.
> 
> 5) She isnt going to change, she still thinks she is right. Unfortunately, she will probably go far in this world.


----------



## Choochie

Lnsky said:


> Wow. Guess she didn't hire a PR person. I can tell by her choice in outfit that she is trying to dress conservatively but that dress is still way too short to achieve that.
> 
> The outfit in her interview is worse than what she wore during the attack. She looks completely trashy here. It looks like a dress from JC Penny's and is too short to be professional. She totally fits the standard club girl MO not doctor.
> 
> Why are so many doctors so trashy? I've had it with doctors. Most of them are just bad people with little to no intelligence. They are book smart at best, they study and memorize. Not all doctors but most.
> Doctors are worse than lawyers most only go into it for the title and money which isn't even that great.


I just saw the highest paid professions and Doctor was #1. I've had a few incidents with doctors as I don't hold them on the same level as God. I just fired my internal medicine Doctor. I finally had enough abuse from her and her staff. I went for an annual checkup and when I got the bill there were 2 office visits. When I questioned why there were 2, I was told I asked about another medical matter (she gave me a paper for a knee X-ray)while I was there. It didn't take her anymore time then the hour allotted, but that was the last straw. Her staff are nothing but ignorant ***. There are a lot of good doctors but there are also a lot of arrogant ***holes who will make you wait and then usher you out before the 15 minutes and leaving you without your questions answered. This is the new state of medicine. They are getting screwed by the insurance companies and obamacare.


----------



## gekko1323

Choochie said:


> I just saw the highest paid professions and Doctor was #1. I've had a few incidents with doctors as I don't hold them on the same level as God. I just fired my internal medicine Doctor. I finally had enough abuse from her and her staff. I went for an annual checkup and when I got the bill there were 2 office visits. When I questioned why there were 2, I was told I asked about another medical matter (she gave me a paper for a knee X-ray)while I was there. It didn't take her anymore time then the hour allotted, but that was the last straw. Her staff are nothing but ignorant ***. There are a lot of good doctors but there are also a lot of arrogant ***holes who will make you wait and then usher you out before the 15 minutes and leaving you without your questions answered. This is the new state of medicine. They are getting screwed by the insurance companies and obamacare.


Two words for you: Cleveland Clinic. They are THE BEST.


----------



## Choochie

gekko1323 said:


> Two words for you: Cleveland Clinic. They are THE BEST.


Yes, I'm aware, thanks, I'll summon my jet and take a quick flight. Sounds like you have experience with them. One of my colleagues went there and couldn't say enough about the level of care. There are definitely good doctors and good medical centers, but just saying, don't take nonsense from them if they pulla that **** on you.
We actually have some of the finest doctors and hospitals here in Boston.


----------



## gekko1323

Choochie said:


> Yes, I'm aware, thanks, I'll summon my jet and take a quick flight. Sounds like you have experience with them. One of my colleagues went there and couldn't say enough about the level of care. There are definitely good doctors and good medical centers, but just saying, don't take nonsense from them if they pulla that **** on you.
> We actually have some of the finest doctors and hospitals here in Boston.


LOL! I'm sorry man! I saw your avatar very quickly and mistook the "MA" for "MIA". (We have a CC down here.) My bad...


----------



## Choochie

gekko1323 said:


> LOL! I'm sorry man! I saw your avatar very quickly and mistook the "MA" for "MIA". (We have a CC down here.) My bad...


Well that applies to me from time to time, MIA. You could say that for sure. 
I used to live in north Miami. Nightclubs stay open until 4am. I've seen many sunrises there when I was younger. Don't know if I could live there again. It was very transient then so must be real transient now. Maybe a condo for winter months?
Where is CC? Miami? Ft. Lauderdale?


----------



## gekko1323

Choochie said:


> Well that applies to me from time to time, MIA. You could say that for sure.
> I used to live in north Miami. Nightclubs stay open until 4am. I've seen many sunrises there when I was younger. Don't know if I could live there again. It was very transient then so must be real transient now. Maybe a condo for winter months?
> Where is CC? Miami? Ft. Lauderdale?


Cleveland Clinic is in Weston. The western part of Lauderdale. There is a big complex there and also a couple of small satellites. I go there for everything, the doctors are that good. Not only that, but the way the whole place is managed. As for nightclubs staying open until 4am, most of them are. Some OPEN at that time and stay open through the next day.


----------



## Hugo

Choochie said:


> < . . . >
> Where is CC? Miami? Ft. Lauderdale?


Broward and Palm Beach.
http://my.clevelandclinic.org/florida/locations


----------

